# *****************, London : Part 21



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, love and luck to you all


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Sorry to start a new thread off with bad news but it is a definite BFN for me.  

Feel so sad really but am coming to terms with it and am now concentrating on a natural miracle..you never know.

We are not having a third go and that is the right decision for us, it is so expensive and the results so far have not given us any reason to think that there is a good chance of success.

Rex      Good luck today and hope that lining has thickened up nicely for you.

Cecilia      Thanks for your kind words. What happened with your parents then? Did they say no. Good luck with dh's parents.

Love to everyone else, don't feel up to posting much today.

Px


----------



## XBee (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello to everyone. I've been tied up with end of term / summer activities last few days, but my thoughts are with you ladies (and DHs) on FF. Can't believe how busy this message board is. And big hello to all new names who popped up in the last few days - future mummy, olivia, bionic hobbit, aunty betty, sweetdreams, prija, kabby, lisa, and others whom I'm sorry I've left out. Most interesting to hear your stories, so many thanks.

My thoughts are with Paula and Helen. Paula, I am gutted for you, this is a cruel experience and I know you must have wanted the baby so badly, like the rest of us. I was completely devastated (cried for days, distraught even at work) after the unsuccessful IUIs so I know how you feel. In fact, I am so apprehensive to see a trace of pink in the tissue yesterday, with memories of that awful miscarriage post IUI BPF flooding back. Whatever you decide, please take care of yourself. Big hugs.

Helen, your experience with that lady doctor sounds really shabby. I think I know who she is. She mistakenly called us in for a first consultation when we were there for EC. Drrrrrrgh. Well, hope your next visit goes better. If you make it clear that you do not want her attendance, CRGH can accomodate your wish.

Glitter, Mac and Miss TI, hope you are enjoying your pregnancies. I'll catch up with the rest of the new discussions shortly, but meanwhile, sending out lots of feel-good vibes.

I've a scary deja vu when a trace of pink appeared yesterday. My orbs feel less swollen too. Hope it's just my body adapting to the hormones and not another miscarriage. The rest of early pregancy signs (headache, frequent urinating, fatigue, foreign uncomfortable feeling around the womb area) are still there though. I prayed so hard yesterday night and vowed to start attending church again if everything's fine. One more week to 8-week scan - I've changed my scan date forward to 21st July because of anxiety.


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Xbee, I had spotting at 6, 10 and 15 weeks during my pregnancy, and my babies were fine. It was truly terrifying, and I hadn't had the experience of a previous m/c to make it even worse. A huge hug to you. At the emergency hospital scan at 15 weeks I was given a leaflet that stated that half of pregnant women will have some sort of spotting/bleeding before 15 weeks. As you say, it's to do with changes in your body and the placenta being still quite low at that stage. Fingers crossed that it's only this for you.


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

Just popped on to see if any news.

Paula - I'm so sorry you got a bfn   You must feel so devastated. Not much I can say I know, but just wanted to say I'm thinking of you and I really hope you get your bfp very very soon    

Helen - sorry to hear you had a bad experience with a new dr - she sounds awful, I'd definitely complain if that was me, people like that can't keep treating women who are especially vulnerable and get away with it. Hope you get things sorted soon and your cycle isn't delayed.  

Olivia -Lovely to see you back on here, and keeping everything crossed for your next cycle.

Fozi - Loads of luck for your next cycle too, everything crossed it all goes to plan and the awful dilapan is quick and painless for you this time.   

Mackenzie - so so pleased to hear your scan went well! How are you feeling?  

Anyone heard from Bigfish? Just wondering how things are woth him and Mrs Fish?!

Hi to all the newbies, sorry I can't keep track of everyone!

Everything going well with me, just wanted to see how you were all doing!

Keep positive everyone, and hope to hear some better news soon  

Love Nikki xx


----------



## XBee (Jun 17, 2009)

Nikki, great to know that your baby is well and healthy. My daughter who was conceived on Valentine's Day was also born in November. The last time we heard was from Mr Bigfish, who popped in a week ago to say hello. Mrs Bigfish is resting a lot with the twins nestling down, but otherwise well.

Barbwill, thanks for your encouraging words. I'll try to be stoic through the rest of the week. Your kids are so adorable btw. How do you cope with twins? I was driven to distraction during my girl's first 2 years. You must be a super mum.


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Paula-   i am so so sorry that treatment didnt work for you this time. do you think you will go for a follow-up?
It must have taken  much strength and thought for you and your DH to decide not to proceed with further treatment. thinking of you and    that the path of natural conception will bring you the happiness you deserve so much.


Fozi


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

XBee, I get a lot of help from my DH and we both have flexible jobs which is a huge help. If I didn't have him around so much I would have to get some paid help. The first year was very hard work I must admit ! Now things are much easier, but it is wonderful as you can imagine. The only really difficult thing with twins is the risks in pregnancy.


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Blimey, BarbWill is a name I remember!

Ladies, I apologise profusely, you will be aware I havent been around for a bit - its been difficult.  I'm now in urgent need of info:  Has anyone here been asked to discontinue the contraceptive pill for a few months before starting DR for either a fresh or froxen transfer.

Aiming to read back o what Ive missed as soon as I can, hope there has been some good news.


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey everyone
Paula hun     wish I could reach out and give you a real hug rather than the icon thing - you are so brave and strong I am full of admiration for you. Whatever happens to you on your path to motherhood please keep in touch and let us know how you are doing. Take care and have some time off for your body and mind, and spend some time with DH - are you going on holiday this summer? Can you treat yourseleves??
Hi to everyone else am trying to work on a presentation with a furry cat on my lap which is hard! Had an email from mum today saying 'we have written to you about America' have no idea what that means but usually written letters from my parents are not good news so keep   for me.
Off to see DH's parents this week -am an emotional wreck already!
love to you all
C


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi girls

Paula - I am so so sorry that it hasn't worked for you.  And like the other girls a cyber hug just doesn't seem enough.  Am thinking of you lots, this fertility treatment can be so cruel and awful.  Look after yourself and don't be a stranger on here it wouldn't be the same without you.  Do you think it would be worth just talking through what's happened in a follow up with the clinic?

Helen, sorry to hear of your experience with rubbish dr -that is really worrying and I definitely think you should complain - they charge us a lot of money to be seen there and we shouldn't have to put up with anything but the best from them.  I am worried about that lady dr you are speaking about - I do not want her for my FET, I need all the help I can get, not someone messing it up at such a crucial stage, that's frightening me.  And if it's the same "nurse" that you're all referring to downstairs looking after EC patients then she is a complete joke -she forgot to send my DH to do his sample during my EC and was so rude it was untrue.  Grrrr

Olivia lovely to see you back on here - don't rule out a BFP yet, keep up that PMA!

Rex - sorry to hear about your lining troubles - agree with everyone else would definitely go for some accupuncture - think it is wonderful stuff.  Miss Ti I think you asked about who I was going to see and it's Daniel Elliott at the London Accupuncture Clinic - have only had a phone conversation with him but already he's shown himself to be very very knowledgable so feel I am in good hands.

Hi Fozi - where are you up to with treatment at the moment

KJP - sorry to hear you are feeling rubbish on the Down Regging, I felt really light headed the first day I started sniffing but after a few days it passed I hope it starts to get better for you

Nik - really glad to hear the pregnancy is all going well, Makenzie and Miss Ti hope all is well with you.  Xbee I am sure the spotting is nothing to worry about but I know if it were me I would be panicked so easy for me to say, not long til your scan which is good news.

Cecilia keeping everything crossed on the money front news, what an anxious time for you - let us know how it goes

Hi TizzyWizz sorry I can't help on the pill front not something I've heard of before - have they said why?

Hello Future Mummy and LisaJane good luck on your 2ww - hope it doesn't send you round the bend and it passes quickly

Hope I've got everyone - has been very busy on here which is good.  Nothing new from me, think I might have had some signs of ovulation approaching today - I hope so as it's already day 21 of my cycle - boooooo.  Flipping AFs always arrive when we don't want them and hide away when we do.  Had a fab time in Liverpool by the way - we were out partying til 4.30am on Saturday and I'm paying for it now - off to bed soon I think

Night all

Kellyxxx


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi All, just a quick post as we're all getting ready to go to the funeral today.  We got call yesterday so pregnyl injected last night and its 8am on Wed for me for EC.  I can't wait to meet rude nurse...oh, and of course to suck all my follies out.  Thanks also ladies, I do have the day booked off so I won't feel guilty bout traipsing home (is that safe?  DH said to call him if i was still too spaced out).  

I know I'm only partway there, but I just wanted to thank you all.     

ps, they have me on viagra (v expensive! and blue too) so lining is good, it went straight up to 6.8 (mm?), but I would still like to get name of acupuncturist - will pm later.

R


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Good morning lovely ladies

Paula darling - I am so, so, so gutted for you and your DH.     I was really hoping that you would pull it out of the bag this time.  Have a big howl and cry and be nice to yourselves.  Do you think it is still worth going for a follow up appointment when you feel up to it?  Do they have any explanation of why your egg quality isn't so good?  You are still relatively young in fertility terms so there very well could be some other options there.  I am thinking of you.  Also I found that story from one of the graduate ladies (bionic hobbit? - sorry can't recall name as on previous thread) really interesting where she told them to hang back from throwing everything at her and just produced a few really good eggs rather than pushing to get a lot more (not so good) ones.  This might be something to consider.

Hi Rex - Viagra hey ..... probably making stimming a bit more interesting  !  I really hope the funeral goes well today and isn't too distressing for you.  I am really pleased that you are able to make it and that it isn't going to clash with EC.  Good luck for tomorrow - take the 8am slot with a pinch of salt for EC.  That was one of my moans of my operation the other day.  I queried my 8am time slot as they quite often make mistakes.  They had me on the computer for 12pm but double checked and said I had to be there for 8am.  Anyway, I was taken to theatre at nearly 1pm!!!  I know I was first on the list when i booked the operation but they sent me in last!  BAH!  Anyway, at least you will have the lovely theatre nurse to keep you company should you be delayed!!!     Make sure you know what a prosethis is (on the list of pre-op questions)?  She gets really annoyed if you say pardon or what is that and just shouts "Prosethis" at you again!!!     You will know who she is immediately from the first moment she just grunts at you and points at your bed!

Hi Fozi - I think you were asking about the lymph drainage massage.  Let me say that it is gorgeous and doesn't hurt at all.  It is very gentle and relaxing.  Of course, she then asked if I wanted some tension removed from my back and always someone to want something for nothing I said yes.  Now that was a bit more painful!!  In fact she worked so hard that she kept on knocking all the air out of my lungs!!  Seriously though, the lymph drainage was great.  She also incorporated reflexology at the same time.  Lovely ........ 

Hi Kelly - I know what you mean about af.  I always have a day 21 ovulation when I am waiting for the darned thing!!  Blimey, partying until 4.30 - that is a thing of the past for us ..... I am quite jealous!!  I felt quite decadent having a small glass of red last night!  I think red wine is good for you .... all those antioxidant qualities!!!

Cecelia - really good luck with the letter although it does sound a little bit ominous.  I've got everything crossed that your conversation with DH's parents goes well.

Nikki - fantastic to hear from you girl.  Are you blossoming out in all the right places!  

Tizzywizz - really sorry but I have never heard of anyone being told to discontinue the pill.  I have heard of them being put on it but not the other way around.  

Barbwill and all other graduate twin Mummies - I have nothing but admiration for you super Mums.  I still remember thinking I was going to pass out with exhaustion stomping around with my DS for hours on end in the early hours.  I can't believe the work of 2 and just don't start me on triplets!!  

Xbee - I had spotting at 6, 8 10 and 11 weeks with DS.  It then miraculously stopped at 12 weeks never to be seen again.  There was never any real explanation for it. but I had a textbook pregnancy apart from the spotting so please don't drive yourself mad with worry.  

Olivia - fantastic to see you back on here my lovely.  I am so sorry you had Dr Cr*p for your ET.  I have now officially put a marker down that I don't want to be treated by her.  They can note it on the system for you for future reference.  I will have to complain formally though if I was it taken any further.  When I had my scan the other day with the lovely Dr Iffat it was amazing, but I suddently had 2 ovaries again and the scan was done quickly, intelligently and without any pain.  What a difference a bit of experience makes!  Do still keep the PMA up though - your FET could very well have been a success, especially if Dr Iffat took over.  I know it is really easy to be negative in a way to protect yourself from bad news but I have a good feeling for you.  Your little blastos were really good quality and your were semi-successful last time - at least they both tried to implant.  I am hoping to hear some fantastic news from you in a few days time!  

Mim - how are you getting on darling?

KJP - sorry that down regging has you all of a spin!  The same happened to me during my FET - I was fine on the fresh cycle but it really knocked me for 6 during the FET cycle.  I think I described it as feeling really flat.  This time around I down regged for the sum total of 3 days .... hardly worth the effort   ... so apart from one bad headache I escaped very lightly.

Hi to Sweetdreams and everyone else.

AFM - well I start stims today.  I was in on Monday and the cyst was still there but they took bloods and all is ok to start without having to aspirate.  Rubbish Doc hadn't told me when to stop sniffing but luckly I stopped myself the night before my blood test for the cyst just in case sniffing would effect the results and luckly I guessed right.  As I mentioned I have requested that I am not treated by the new Dr and I am still considering writing to Mr Serhal with my concerns.  My DH is really pushing me to write a strong letter of complaint about our favourite theatre nurse as well.  She was rude to nearly everyone the day we were in.  One couple were really upset because her DH was due to take his finals for a PHD at 10am and they needed to be seen really quickly for EC.  Said nurse was absolutely horrible to them and told them it was their fault and they should have told someone (which they had many times).  The said nurse left another patients file in their cubicle and when the husband politiely gave it to her saying "this isn't our file" the old bag snatched it and said "I didn't say it was".  Hey, call me old fashioned, but I think leaving other people's files with the wrong patients is pretty negligent.  At least I know alot about her personal life as she spent most of the time of the phone arranging a garden clearance, moaning about the cost of it and looking at the new website.  Also her language is pretty blue.  Every telephone call seemed to be punctuated by a "Sh*t" or "Jes*s".  Anyway, I could continue ad infinitem!!!

Anyway, I am now on a pretty stardard protocol so hopefully everything should run smoothly from here on in.

Love to you all

H
xxxx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi all,

Paula, sweetie - I am so sorry!!    I agree with Helen - may be you can consider the last time with a different clinic or different protocol? I really hope it will work for you next time!! Someone mentioned that protein power shake every day during stimms makes a lot of difference in eggs quality..  

Helen, darling - thanks for your kind words. I think you are right - I am really scared to get hurt again and getting myself prepared for the worst already. I can't believe how rude was that nurse! People like that shouldn't work in medicine. The last thing we need after all we are going through is someone like that upsetting us. I will keep my fingers crossed for you and I really really hope this will be your time this time hun  

Kelly - I am so sorry to hear about your chemical preg. I've lost a baby at 9 wks and I am feeling for you. I must admit I find FET much easier, there are no invasive procedures involved (well, subject to that stupid dr-monster). I can give you a few Gestone injections tips - I don't find them that bad. You go party girl! I didn't drink on the wedding last weekend and found it so boring - everyone was p*ssed over their heads.

Rex - good luck for EC tomorrow! Will be thinking about you  

Nikki - great to hear everything is good with you and a bean  

KJP - hope you are feeling better with DR, you are almost there.. Lots of luck with your cycle hun  

Cecilia - everything crossed for that letter.. Hope it's good news  

Xbee - congrats with your BFP, I am slowly catching up with news on the thread.. Hope your bleeding is nothing to worry about. When is your scan?  

Hey to everyone else! I have nothing to report, just waiting and still not optimistic. Feeling nothing. When I've got my BFP in Feb I felt all kind of cramps.. About acu - everyone is good at london acu clinic. The clinic's speciality is IVF treatments. I've seen 3 different people there and I liked them all.

Lots of love 
Olivia xx


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Xbee - I had spotting every week until I was 12 weeks and then quite a major bleed at 14 weeks which was really really scary but all was ok. Not to say you shouldn't worry and get it checked out as of course you will but it is very common in the early weeks and if you don't have any pain with it that's also a good sign. Loads of luck for your 8 week scan!   

Kelly - Glad to hear you had a good time in Liverpool! Hope all is going well with your cycle  

Rex - Good luck for EC tomorrow, hope they collect lots of lovely eggies   

Helen - Glad to hear you don't have to delay your cycle and I really hope all goes well. I'm fine thanks, enjoying every single second as who knows if I'll get this lucky again.

Olivia - I take it you're on the 2ww? Sorry I've not been on for a while so slightly behind! I really hope you get your bfp and all goes well this time. I'm sure just because you had certain signs last time, doesn't mean you'll have the same ones thim time. When is your test date? I didn't have any signs at all before test day, apart from very sore (.)(.) but i had had that from the time I started stimms and I also felt a little uncomfi in my tummy like a pulling feeling, but I think that was the recovery from having 17 eggs collected so don't lose hope, I'm praying your embie(s?) are settling in and you get you bfp    

What is going on with the new staff there?! SOunds like a horrible dr and nurse started, what happened to all the lovely staff?! And the new name? I'm very behind!!

Nikki xx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Nikki, darling - yes, I am on 2ww after FET and my test day is next sunday. 2 out of 3 embies survived and we've put 2 back in. They are good quality but not as good as fresh ones. Thanks for your kind words, I am feeling a little better   

Can I ask you about Translucency scan? Was it painful? Do they have to go through the cervix? 

I am really happy you are doing well
Olivia xx


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi Olivia

I still think everything sounds good re your FET!  I can answer your question re nuchal scan as it was one of the things I had done rather than more invasive testing.  They just do a normal abdominal ultrasound where they measure the thickness of the nose bone (the thinner the better) and then take bloods.  They then give you a likelihood ie 1/1800 of anything being wrong.  

Cheers

Helen


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks very much Helen! And I love your positive attitude!   Have to borrow some from you!   The worst thing I am scared of is getting bfp but having another miscarriage. Can't imagine you went through it a few times.. Don't know what to do to stop worrying. Thanks again for your support!

Olivia x


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi Olivia

Your odds of having another miscarriage are just the same as if you had never had one at this stage so you really mustn't worry.  I am just a strange case with my dodgy old immune problems.  

Love H
x


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Evening all,

Rex wanted to wish you all the best for tomorrow - I think it's tomorrow that you have EC and fab news on your lining.  What a wonderful alternative use for viagra.  Hope the collection goes very smoothly and at least you know what to expect with mad nurse!

Olivia - sending you lots of positive vibes. Lots of people who had BFPs before and then have a second successful go say their symptoms are very different second time round so keep up that PMA.  I know what you mean though about being scared of BFP followed by bad news but like Helen says no reason to suspect would happen a second time.  Wednesday already tomorrow so not too long to wait now.  I will be hassling you for the gestone tips when the time comes    Nurse did one for me at ACU last time round was fine but they are the experts so would expect it to be!

Hi Nik - it's so nice when you come back to visit us all and really glad that all is going well with your pregnancy and you're enjoying it

Helen - grrr again to nurse (why has she joined a "caring" profession - never seen a person less suited to a job_ and rubbish dr Cr*p - so that's two people on here who have had rubbish ET with her, is that right?  Do you think I could request not to be seen by her also - would be in a massive panic if she turned up to do my ET or do you think the clinic would be funny if I asked that, has been worrying me today.  Also loving your positive attitude and sending tonnes of   your way.  Mmmm red wine sounds nice - yes definitely good for you 

Hi to everyone else - Paula if you are reading i really hope that you are doing okay.  thinking of you lots

No exciting news from me except that good a "good" on my fertility monitor so ovulation finally approaching. Funny how the little things get me excited!  You will sick to death of my updates on my cycle!  Also have horrid sore throat so have convinced myself it's swine flu on its way - DH thinks I'm ridiculous, can you tell I'm a worrier?!

Night all

Kellyxx


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Gosh, such a lot to catch up on!

Firstly, Paula, I am so so sorry hun, I hope you can take some time for yourselves to heal.  Sending you the biggest cyber hug ever!

Kelly - I'm with you on the worrying, not loving the whole swine flu thing, want it to go away now!  Your weekend inn Liverpool sounds like so much fun!

Olivia - got everything, everything crossed for you hun, when is OTD?

Helen - good luck with the stimms!

Rex - good luck for tomorrow, take it easy afterwards, I ended up with 12 eggs on the day, I think that was ok, take some mags with you as the wait can be long and boring!

Tizzywizz - no info on the pill I'm afraid

Cecelia - wishing you lots of luck for the letter

Xbee - big hug to you hun, glad you've been able to make the scan earlier, the wait is killing me, I keep doing HPT's to keep checking, a bit mad I know!

Barbwill - twins, wow, that is amazing, nice to hear of success stories...

Kabby - ditto, amazing!

Lisajane - welcome and good luck for your test day!

Hello to all I have missed!  Not much news from me, just BORED of waiting, only 9 sleeps to go, whoo!
x
x


----------



## Bionic Hobbit (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi everybody,

I feel very sorry for Paula, since her number or fertilised eggs and blasts reminds me a bit of my story. I am the one who "convinced" Mr Ranieri to go back to a lesser stimulation regimen which had worked for me 2 years earlier. Reading some of your stories makes me realise that it' appears to be quite something to convince them of anything (after all, it's their clinic's statistics and reputation)... and I admit, I was angry with myself for meddling when the young female doctor (name?) prepared me to abandon my cycle because I had just 4 reasonable follicles. 
By the way, I also had a short argument with the embryologist (Raj??), because I refused to sign that they may go to culture them the few embryos I had to blastocyst stage. He said I was making a big mistake, but in the end, I had only to embies, so there was no question of blastocysts anyway.

I am a doctor myself, although not at all specialised in reproductive medicine, so largely I let them do things as they saw fit, I didn't even bother learning my FSH, AMH values. (Until my very last round, when I started to meddle quite a bit). What I do know, though, is that medicine is not an exact science. ACU is quite successful with IVF, so they are better than most clinics, whether it is the choice of stimulation drugs, the embryologist, the patients or whatnot. What struck me, though, was that they became more and more successful with women under 40 over the years, but not so much with older ones. And it could be that the "throwing everything at you" regimen for us oldies produces lots, but bad quality eggs. When I look at the stories of those who got pregnant with blastocysts, they had like 12 follicles and 10 were blasts on day 5 and many were frozen. They never suggested to freeze any of my surplus embies, probably because they were so abysmal.

Only after my discussion with Mr Ranieri someone pointed out an article about a doctor here in London who is trying to advance really soft stimulation. Her name is Geeta Nargund. When reading about that approach, I realised that one really only needs very little extra hormones on a few very specific days to prevent a leading follicle to develop. Once that is achieved, one has naturally more than one big follicle growing.  They might be of better quality, and in young women this might prevent the OHSS. It's also a lot less expensive, and possibly safer with regard to future cancer and such. Anyway, for those interested, google Geeta Nargund. I believe Paula already has done that already. There are more and more success stories of that approach in the medical literature, but bear in mind that the medical literature is biased toward success stories. The actual success rate is probably not known.

Please believe me that I am not trying to convert anyone to any particular IVF approach. I still trust the ACU with what they are doing, because their results prove them right, so far. But is doesn't hurt to try alternatives.

Best wishes to all.


----------



## XBee (Jun 17, 2009)

Bionic Hobbit, just saw your message and must say that I know so little in relative terms and just do as I was told by the clinic. Luckily your research has proven useful at the end. I was intrigued by your point on the stagnant success rate with older ladies.

BarbWill and Helen. It's comforting to know about your experience with the spotting, which all turned out well at the end, so thanks for sharing.

Olivia, sad with the 9-week miscarriage, but hope your FET is going to be the one. Try to keep occupied with other things (easier said than done, I know) and 2 weeks will pass very quickly. Good luck to Kabby too.

Rex, let us know how you got on with the EC. Hope the trip home was smooth. When I had mine, I popped out of sedation after 1-2 hours, feeling like I've a wonderfully restful sleep. Then it was looking forward to the daily phone updates from the clinic about my "Ocean's Eleven".

Helen and Kelly, hope your stims are going well.

Miss TI, how are you feeling? I feel awfully queasy, tired and short of breath pretty much all the time. And I'm becoming more fussy with food - I had DH cook me a soupy meal instead of his parched pork chop yesterday. The tight pulling sensation just below the waistline is gone, so hopefully that's the recovery of the swollen ovaries. But to be replaced by a dull ache lower down the pelvis. Thank God the miniscule spotting has ceased since 3 days ago. All in, this pregnancy (hope I can keep calling it that) is affecting me more than the previous one 6 years ago. I'm trying not to tell anyone else about it yet, baring our cleaner who found the ultrasound pictures of the embies and ET on my bed and hasn't stopped pointing to my tummy since. 

The wait to the next scan is really tedious, so to break it a little, we'll head out for a music festival and camping this weekend with some mums and daughters.

Love and well wishes for everyone else.

Oh, btw, did anyone have the experience of getting a sneezing spell that wouldn't go away (triggered by temperature changes) after having the nasal spray? I've never had hay fever before, so don't know what's going on.

Love, Bee Bee


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hello,
BH your story really strikes a cord with me. My Dh requested them to lower stimulation and only do mild on me in 2006 and the request was refused. (Dh is a doctor too). I have had further consultation at another big clinic and was concerned about the success of cycles, I was told that it is a perfectly normal response to achieve one pregnancy form one cycle. Now I figure that it is in my best interests to go for a mild cycle. As you say UCH are one of the best. Good luck to all there!
BH it would be great if you could copy your posts over to the Create thread to inspire some positivity there although I must say it is pretty positive at the moment.
Prija


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Evening Ladies

Olivia - keeping everything crossed for your FET    . I'm going for FET this time too.

Helen - how is stimming going? You feeling OK?

MissTi - hang on there! The days will pass by. Hope you are ok. 

Xbee - hope you are feeling less queasy.  Great that DH is taking on the kitchen duties!!

Kelly - don't worry about the cycle updates! We are all obsessed with our data! It is a god job we have each other to chat too!! 

Rex - how did it go today? Hope you are resting up  

AF0 - nearing the end of DR.  Had acupuncture last night which really helped as still feeling very ropey (far more than I remember from last time). Had last day of school today - hurrah! Not ben enjoying hiding things! Dilapan will prob be this time next week - eek!  I missed one lot of sniffing the other night - has anyone else done that?

Hello to all ladies

Lots of love
k xxx


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Olivia - As Helen said the nuchal translucency was just a normal scan where they measure the fluid at the back of the head, if this is more than normal then could be a warning sign and look at the nasal bone. It's a nice simple test and then the bloods also give you a whole picture and they then tell you your risk, 1 in so many of having a baby with down's/other problems. As mine came back all normal we decided not to go for any further tests which carry a very slight risk of m/c. After what we've been through no point increasing risks for no reason. It is a private scan though, very few nhs hospital offer it unless over 40 or at increased risk. Cost us about £180 for the combined test.
I'm keeping absolutely everything crossed for you that your little embies make a good home in there, I'm sure you'll have some fab news for us all next sunday!!!     Are you back at work or resting at home? xx

Rex - hope your EC went well

KJP - good luck for your FET and the dreaded dilapan. Can't remember did you have it last time? I was so so scared about it, but was quite surprised I managed to cope, depends on your pain threashold I suppose. I felt really uncomfortable and was a little sore but I really thought I'd be on the floor in pain! I'm sure it'll be fine and remember it really helps with your ET so it's worth the 4 hours of discomfort. I'm sure I forgot to take my spray at least twice, and then I think I got confused and doubled up once - I was fine!

Hi to everyone else, hope cycles are all going as planned xxx


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi all, unfortunately I don't have any good news at all, just news - my EC went well, 10 eggs collected but unfortunately I was told this morning that none of them fertilised, two were abnormally fertilised (triplody? two sperms in one egg), so its the end of the road for me.  I will be told tomorrow what has happened to those two and whether ICSI is an option (although the embryologist does not hold out much hope for this as a possible successful option for the future).  He has said that it appears to be a receptor problem, though he is not sure if its the egg's receptors or sperm receptors.  

I guess I'm posting this as I really value and respect all you ladies on the board and especially your opinions as well, and I would like to know what options you think are open to me.  (This is a bit harsh from me, and I'm sorry, but please don't offer me any words of solace.) I really need to have hope for the future and what options I need to explore.  

Thanks all again, please bear with me as I have a gamut of emotions to try and work through now but hopefully its not the end of the road to motherhood. 

 to all.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls, 
I am day 6 of a IUI cycle and at scan today I had 4 follies, which I am happy about , but my prob is implantation. 
I hear that one doc seems to be best avoided , can someone PM me the name of doc? Helen, is that you who had a bad experience? 
I had 2 ladies docs doing biopsy and scan. Both hurt me, and I never had a prob before. The biopsy doc, hurt me when putting the speculum in and it was atrocious, ( I never ad a prob before) she has dark hair with some blond highlight  I think, she is petite, and does not smile at all.

The other one, very pretty , brunette with a bob hairstyle, smiles a lot and is very nice, but my god again hurt me when just scanning, I thought what is happening here? 
Today I had a much older laddie, very sweet, she did my scan, and I did not feel a thing , so really it is all to do with the skills of the doc!
I suspect the one you are talking about , is the one who did my biopsy, she was so rough, I would be dreading to have IUI with her, and I had many ET  and never had a prob! 
I can't remember her name , but if someone could PM me details, it would be much appreciated as then at my next scan I can mentioned I 'd rather have someone else  

Lots of      to everyone ,

Future Mummy


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Quick one from me before my friend gets here.

Rex, sorry I cannot not say that I'm sorry to here that.  I hope you don't mind, but I will leave it at that, however if at any time you do want a cyber hug or some words of comfort you know we are here.  Didn't Mr BigFishes have a fertilisation problem the first time round.  Would assisted hatching make any difference.  I'm sorry it's not a subject that I'm that clued up on.  Did they say if there were more tests that they could do - definitely push for more information from them.  I would say google but not sure that's always a good idea.  I would also suggest that you post a new thread on the board to see if there is anyone else that has experienced the same thing.  Sending you all the best

More personals another day girls 

Kellyxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Rex,

I am very sorry to hear your news      

Future Mummy


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Evening all

Rex my love - really sorry to hear your rubbish news.  I think Kelly is right about the Big Fishes having some similar issues first time around - it might be worth a PM to Mr Bigfish as I don't think he is on the board as much any more.  Brilliant advice as well about putting a new post on here and getting some info from those that have more knowledge.  I'm afraid I really don't have a clue.  Assisted hatching is done after fertilization so that won't help I'm afraid.  Really thinking of you .................. it's not time to give up yet.  Make sure they answer all your questions tomorrow.  What a bummer.  Also, this might seem like minutae at the moment, but also see if you can get some money back from the clinic as you won't be having embryo transfer.  They don't offer but if you ask I think they will refund some of your cash.

Future Mummy - I will send you a PM in a mo with my who's who to the Drs!

Nik - thanks for a much better explanation of the nuchal scan!!  I can't believe I forgot it was the fluid they were measuring and not all to do with the nose bone!!!  One 3 years ago but this old bird's memory has obviously dulled.  

Hi KJP - Stimming going fine thanks although not many rumblings down below so hoping something is happening!  Hey, I am with you re the down regulating during FET.  I was always either forgetting to sniff or sniffing twice by mistake.  I don't know why I lost my marbles so badly during the FET cycle but was fine on the fresh.  Another one of those little mysteries.    I hope the dilipan goes ok next week honey.

Hi Bee Bee - sorry you are sneezing so much.  I did have a sensitive nose early on with DS - apparently caused by the increased blood supply and other early pregnancy factors.  

Prija and Bionic Hobbit - I really found your posts very interesting and have already perused the Create website.  I am interested to see how I do this cycle as they are throwing full stims at it.  Saying that, they did last time and actual egg quality on the face of it appeared to be quite good for me (four decent blastos out of 7 fertilized eggs).  

Miss TI - not long now until OTD!  How are you feeling?

Kelly - hope you haven't developed full blown swine flu!!  

As for me, I am in tomorrow for my first E2 bloods.  I have 240 to beat from my first fresh cycle!  I am currently stuffing in so much protein that I am going to look like a body builder (especially with the massive dose of steroids I am now on!).  Do any of you have any views on exercise during stimming.  I know yoga and walking are fine but at the moment I am still doing my daily gym workout as I feel so much better for it and to be honest, with the steroids and all the extra protein intake for egg producion I feel I will put on 10lbs a day if I don't.  My acupuncturist was quite encouraging about it today saying she thought it was a good stress reliever.

Anyway, off to bed soon as got to be up early to hit that gym!!  

Love to you all

H
xxx


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Future Mummy

Just tried to PM you but your inbox is full!  Time for a bit of deleting my darling!!  Let me know when you have cleared out your inbox a bit and I will whack through my little essay!

Cheers

H


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello to all my ff buddies.  

Rex,         This is so very tough for you. I have no real experience of this but I do know that this clinic is potentially not the place for you ( I am choosing my words carefully) as I do not think they are so good in this area. There are genetic tests on you both that can be done which may shed some light and could explain why you have not been able to conceive naturally. The options could involve donor eggs or sperm. There may still be a successful outcome with ICSI, do not rule this out. This non fertilisation of so many eggs is quite rare and you may need to find a clinic that specialises in such complex cases. You are shocked and devastated I know but this is not the end of the road for you. There are choices and chances for future success.   Take your time to formulate every possible question and then have your follow up and probe deeply however painful those answers are.  

Pxxxx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

HI Rex - honey I don't really know what to say - as I don't know much about this at all but am sending you a   as we were in a situation where we also had lots of eggs but no sperm to fertilise them with and felt like we came away with nothing and no hope. Take time out to greive and talk with DH +/- counsellor if it would be helpful to work through your feelings and when you go back to follow up ask for one of the embrylogists to be there to help you answer all of your questions. I talked with Alpesh after we didn't get any sperm and he was very helpful and supportive.

I think Paula's words are very wise, each clinic has its own area of expertese and I think ?the Lister ? may be a different option for you?

Paula hon I hope you are ok sweetie  
I have sort of lost track of the thread a bit as the letter finally arrived and my parents will support us to go to America for a cycle which is amazing news. We then went to DHs parents last night and had another long emotional talk about things and they will also support us. It means we are probably abandoning our cycle in Sept here adn going to CRMI in Cornell, NYC for a December cycle. It makes the ACU look like a bargin basemenbt clinic but is the best option for us to see the super sperm specilist there.

I hope everyone is ok and loveand  
C


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

helenp01 said:


> Future Mummy
> 
> Just tried to PM you but your inbox is full! Time for a bit of deleting my darling!! Let me know when you have cleared out your inbox a bit and I will whack through my little essay!
> 
> ...


oops  sorry did not realised! should be ok now  thanks hun

Future Mummy


----------



## mollythesheep (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi Everybody,

so sorry I haven't posted here for absolute ages. After my ivf cycle going so wrong, and then being told at my review that the chances of me ever producing enough eggs for ivf were pretty low I just felt like I needed a bit of a break from the whole business. We will still be going for another attempt in september, on short protocol this time and just take it from there.

After reading the news from paula and from rex I just had to post today to give you two massive hugs ((())). I wish I could help you in any way, after all my bad news recently I got a glimpse of what it feels like, even though they just told me it was gonna be difficult rather than impossible for me to get pg again. I suddenly realised that they had tissues in all the rooms and the waiting room and suddenly the clinic struck me as such an incredibly sad place to be. 

rex, I really felt I needed to tell you about my friend who had 12 eggs at her first ivf, none of which fertilised. she had to go through 3 more rounds of ivf before she got pregnant, but with all of the other cycles she had a good fertilization rate and ended up with 5 blasts at her last one. And she got pg naturally with her second child. She was full of dispair after her first cycle and now she is a proud mum of 2 beautiful kids. Of course there are no guarantees, but I don't think after one failed ivf you can already say that it is never going to work. It could have been an off month. 

Paula, I'm so, so sorry about your failed attempt. I think you're right to give yourself some time off but are they sure it's not worth having another attempt at ivf with your own eggs? Have you considered any alternative therapies or chinese medicine? I have read of a lot of success stories with chinese medicine and have decided to give that a try if my next cycle goes that wrong again. I have found two london clinics that specialise in chinese medicine for infertility and will research them a bit more. Another thing I'm looking into is soft ivf, apparently egg quality is better on lower doses of stimms, but I'm sure you will have come across the same things on the internet, don't know what your thoughts are. I think you're right UCH may not be the best place for people who have more unusual problems even though they have great success rates overall. 

Hello to everyone else, massive congratulations on everyone who got a bfp recently, and sorry to all of those who didn't. so sorry about your chemical pg Kelly, to have a bfp taken away from you like that is just terribly cruel. but you had such a good response the first time round, I'm sure it's gonna work out eventually.

promise to do a longer post soon, am incredibly busy at the moment with work and private stuff but will make some time for it soon.

good night everyone,

molly


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi All (Helen, Molly, Cecilab, Paulajee, Kelly)

Thank you all for your kind words and suggestions, I'm coming to grips (ups and downs), just going to wait for final embryologist call today.  I mentioned to the embryologist ICSI but he was not to certain this would help our situation - so just need to clarify that.  Anyway spent last night researching donor eggs and I'm not averse to the idea but unfortunately CRGH is not the leader here.  If anyone knows bout donor eggs etc please do pm me -  there is just so much information once again.  

best of luck to everyone cycling at the moment - sending you all      I have a feeling that there will be a load of positives on here soon   all
Ps, if you do want to find me, I may be on donor egg/sperm board


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey Rex
I am pleased you are feeling a bit better and hope you took heart from MOlly's story- one failed cycle with your eggs I don't think can mean the end of the road for them, and i hope they can help and advise you at follow up and if you need to switch clinics or not. We have not given up yet on DHs sperm even though we know if we get some it may be not good enough to fertilise my eggs but trying everything to have our own biological child is our priority at the moment. THinking of you hun.
C


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Afternoon ladies  

yes...re fertilisation we had only 2 on first treatment....then 12 on 2nd.....pm me I will provide all details you need. Open invite to all your lovely ladies

And Mrs Bigfish is fine & well....getting bigger but fine  We are upto wk 16 now I think...and all is good. Even ventured into Mothercare & got myself a little confused...all seemed a little complex with the old twins things....but so excited  

Hope all is well with you all - Mrs Bigfish is keeping an eye on you all - so we are both still very keen to watch your progress....good luck to you all  

Have a fab weekend....me...well its pub time while I can


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello Mr Bigfish  

Lots of   to Mrs Bigfish, enjoy the pub  

Future Mummy


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Evening all

Mr BF - lovely to see you on the thread again.  16 weeks already .... wow time just flies.  Make the most of those pub trips - we used to be pub wallers but can probably count on the fingers of one hand how many times we have entered the hollowed doors since DS came along ..... ha and you'll have two!!  Seriously, lovely to hear from you.

Cecelia - what absolutely marvellous parents you have - I am delighted that you got your wish.  Good luck in the States.

Rex - did you hear from the embryologist today.  Really would be worth PMing Mr BF as well.  I loved Molly's story too - it really inspired me to keep the faith.

Molly - lovely to hear from you and excellent news that you are cycling again in September.

Paula - how are you doing today?

Hi to everyone else.

Well I just got the call from the lovely Trudi and my E2 is at 550 (over double my first IVF reading at the same stage).  They like it to be between 350 and 800 so I have scored bang in the middle and am hoping that this bodes well.  Saying that, I started on a lower dose last time and this time I have gone in on the max.  I asked today about exercise and the clinic think that you should continue with your normal exercise routine during stimming so that is what I am going to do.  It certainly doen't seem to be hurting my response so far anyway.  First small hurdle over .... many more to come!

Love to all

Helen
xxxx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Helen that is fab news have     going for you for this cycle hun.
C


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello ladies...and Mr Fish (back for a little visit!)  

Thank you so much to all those who posted such kind and supportive words. The last week has been sad but I am fine really and determined to pick myself up. I do not really know what I will do in the future, my immediate thought was donor eggs but that was quite kneejerk. I will go for a follow in a week or so and see what Mr Serhal says but am 99% sure I will not cycle again. Both times I felt so down doing it and the last time on the second ET, I was crying whilst lying there and said to dh that I just could not do this again. I do not think I can face it and think my chances of success are slim. It is frustrating not to know why I am producing such poor quality embies though. I am blessed with one dd though and will never forget how lucky I am even though I yearn for another baby. I think that in time there will be acceptance whilst also hope. I am having acu and have bought a clear blue fertility monitor and am going to spend the next year trying on my own! The chances are slim but it is not impossible. After a year I will make a call on the next steps. I cannot let my infertility define my life and marriage especially. I will be following everyone's story though as you have all been a rock for me and I will be there to share your successes.

Cecilia      So pleased for you. I had a feeling that your parents would come up trumps. Your determination is awesome. Keep in touch with your progress.

Molly        I am pleased that you are having another go, if there a was not a good chance, they would not let you cycle again (they always have their eye on the stats!) so be hopeful.

Helen        It is all looking good honey.  this is your time.

Future Mummy        Loads of luck.

Bionic Hobbit            Thank you for sharing your experiences, am not sure I would be brave enough to do low/no stim IVF but I have had a look at The Create website! Never say never.

Olivia            for Sunday.

Rex            Hope you are ok and have booked in a follow up.

 to everyone else. Thanks again for all your support.

Px


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello everyone

I am so sorry that i have been neglecting you lately, have been a bit stressed out and also havent had much access (or time) to a p.c. yet again i am only able to manage a quick post as another busy weekend lies ahead    hope that you have not all forgotten about me.  

Welcome to all our newcomers, i wish you all the luck for your treatments.

I have been thinking about all of you and was sorry to hear about your EC Rex, hope that you are staying strong and have been able to find another path which you can follow.
Olivia- keeping absolutlely everything crossed for you. stay positive my lovely  
Mr & Mrs Bigfish- its so wonderful to hear that you are both doing well. its lovely that you are keeping in contact with us. glad to see that you are still able to escape to the pub   i am sure your hands will be pretty full soon!
Helen- thanks so much for the info, i think i might look into it, its sounds fab.
KJP- hello dilapan buddy.  hope that it all goes smoothly for you and that you wont feel any pain at all, i am def not looking forward to mine next month!
Cecelia- thank you for your lovely PM, really cheered me up.
Lots of love to all you smashing ladies, please forgive me for not mentioning you personally, but i want you to know that i am here thinking of you, and when things settle down a bit, i will post regularly.

i start downregging on tuesday, have been totally crap about gearing myself up diet wise and that has made me feel down, but i guess i should just make the best of it from now on.

lots of love and    to all
Fozi


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello all,

Sorry for luck of personals this morning. I have good and bad news - tested this morning and it's   (Helen, Kelly - you were right!) but started spotting last night. Exactly like my last miscarriage started.. I am panicking now.   The clinic said my progesterone is probably low again and that I should add cyclogest to the gestone. It's not helping yet. So all nightmare started again I am afraid. Any ideas how to increase progesterone naturally? I believe our body doesn't produce it after medicated FET as no ovulation took place? So does it mean my body is not absorbing the gestone the way it should? Anybody been in the same situation?

Paula - I think your decision to step away for a moment and take your time to think is right. I am glad your pma is up and i really hope you find a way. You have plenty of time.  

Fozi - good luck with dr!! Will be thinking of you hun  

Rex - so sorry about your EC  

Mr big fish - excellent news all is going well! really happy for you  

KJP - good luck with dilapan  

Olivia xx


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi Olivia - first one to congratulate you - that is absolutely fantastic news and I'm so v happy for you.  Well done, I've needed good news these days and your news is just brilliant!  All I can advise is NOT to panic, just give the clinic a call, have a relaxing day and just enjoy and cherish the news.  Relax, I think there is golf on tv (  ) which is very very relaxing... (sorry to the golfers, DH has been subjecting me to it)

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi all
Olivia congratulations on your BFP but also know from my experience how stressful/terrifying spotting can be.  I can't offer any more advice I'm afraid on how to increase progesterone but I would think that it might take a little while for the cyclogest to take effect - oh one thought would it be worth going for some accupuncture?  Who did you speak to at the clinic I hope they reassured you a bit - are you going in today for a blood test to confirm if it is low progesterone?  How stressful for you - here's   that the spotting settles and you can enjoy the BFP - I know I couldn't personally while the spotting was going on so easier said than done.  One last thought are you also on ustrogan (sp?), that's what I'm also going to be taking next time as my progesterone was so low last time  on normal cycle and that's also a supplement I believe (but I may be completely wrong)

Rex lovely to hear from you - how are you doing?  Are you getting any more answers/information on what might have happened/next steps from other areas of the board?  Do you have a follow up soon with UCH?  Sending big   your way, a lot to take in and to deal with at the moment.  I wish IVF/ICSI didn't have to be so complicated and such a rollercoaster

Paula lovely to hear from you and to hear that you are approaching it all very sensibly.  It's so so hard in the weeks following a failed attempt, I think it's only in the last couple of weeks that I have really felt back to my old self before treatment.  The follow ups with the clinic are always very good and provide opportunity for plenty of questions and answers.  Don't be a stranger on here though - would miss you a lot.

Fozi great to hear from you - I'm with you on the diet front, struggling this time round, keep saying from x day will be good and not sticking to it!

Helen - yey for blood levels sounds great and agree with the exercise if that's what your body is used to why change it?  Wishing you all the luck in the world, all sounding very positive so far.  Reading back your lymphatic drainage massage sounded fab could you let me know where you had it done as something I think I would like to try(will give anything a go me!)

Cecilia, so so pleased for you that you're off to the states, very exciting for you both - I hope you can keep posting on here though, again we would miss you!

Molly really good to hear from you and Sept will be here before long, UCH will find a protocol that works for you I'm sure.

KJP how is the DR going, I hope you are feeling a bit better now

Future Mummy am so with you on not getting Dr Cr*p, is worrying me now if I get her for ET, may just ask the clinic on the day who is doing ET and if it is her ask for someone else.

Hope I've got everyone - MrBigFishes nice to hear from you and also Nik so lovely that you come back to keep us up to date and offer support

Nothing much to report here although I think I've finally ovulated and knowing my rubbish short Luteal phase AF will be here in no time!  Also counting down the days til my holiday - only three weeks on Friday, don't think I've ever been so excited to go on holdiay before!

Have a lovely Sunday everyone

Kellyxx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Olivia hun - tentative congratultions! I know you have been at this stage before and am keeping everything crossed for you    that you have spotting due to not enough progesterone and hope the cyclogest works. have you spoken to the oncall doc yet?

Kelly pleased you sound better than before - its amazing just how the messing with your natural cycle on tx messes with your mood and head along with all the psychological stress of  failed cycle - I only started to feel myself after  full natural cycle and then could get my head around what had happened - I was a mess before that! I am not sure if we will actually go to the US, we are waiting to have a phone consultation with the big boss Dr Schlegel this week coming to see if a) it is worth the huge emotional and financial stress and b) they will take us on. We are pencilled in for a december cycle  . Have  fab holiday you really need it - where are you going?

Rex - really hope your follow up is helpful and they can advise you on the best couse of action thinking of you hun   

Fozi - you are welcome and don't worry too much about the healthy eating thing - as long as you have vits on board, enough protein and not too much booze then you should be fine -am not a fan of the super-stressful eating plans around as I think they add to the stress which can only be a bad thing.....

Paula hun I totally get where you are coming from in terms of not being able to face another full cycle of IVF. Your comments about DD were very moving and I really wish you   and   on your natural journey over the next year - please let us know how you get on.

Fishes lovely to hear from you and good to know Mrs F is a board stalker! enjoy the summer weather and being together - life is about to get very different in a few months!

Molly, am sure you will get on the right protocol for you in Sept - its actually not that far away.

BH, FM, and KJP hope things are going well for you guys this cycle   

Mac - how are you getting on hun?

Helen really hope levels stay that good and   for quality EC....

love and  
C


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Olivia

CONGRATULATIONS!  I'm afraid I don't know of any way to really increase progesterone apart from the cycologest and gestone.  There are so many reasons for your spotting - try and keep the faith - you have a +HPT.  I'm delighted for you.  When are you going in for your blood test?    

Love

Helen


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Dearest Olivia

Fabulous news about your BFP!!!
I know its much easier for me to say, but pleeeeeease dont panic  like the others have said, give the clinic a call and let them advise you, i am sure that they will have a backup plan.
you have come so far and it has taken enormous strength and bravery from you, you are a tough cookie and i know you can get through this.  sending you lots of relaxing vibes. keep us updatedmy lovely.

Fozi


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Rex, Kelly, Cecilia, Helen, Fozi  - thanks so much for your kind words my dear girls! I really appreciate it   

Dr on call said to continue with cyclogest and gestone and call back if the bleeding gets heavier. They told me to come for the blood test on Tuesday, not sure why not tomorrow? Stupidly I didn't ask

Hope everyone is well

Olivia xx


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

Such a lot to catch up on, I'll do my best to included everyone in the personals.

Olivia - many congrats on your BFP, I'm sure evrything will be just fone, keep the faith, sending you loads of    .  Good luck for tomorrow.

Kelly - know how you feel about the holiday, I need some sun!!

Fozi - don't worry too much about the healthy eating, the ball starts rolling tomorrow for you, yae!

Paula -    glad you've got things straight in your mind, sending you lots of  

Helen - hope stimms are going well

MrBig firsh - 16 weeks, wow, time flies!  Hope Mrs Fish is doing well

Molly - good to hear from you, good luck for Sept

ceciliab - absolutley fantastic news, so, so pleased for you.  Do keep us posted as to how you're getting on

Future Mummy - hope your cycle is going well

Rex -   

Hello to the rest of the gang.  Got first scan tomorrow, so excited, yae!
xx


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies, sorry haven't been around but thinking of you all and hoping you are all ok

Paulaleej - so sorry about your sad news. Sending you a huge   .  Hope you decide on a way forward and all works out for you whatever you decide upon.  So hard xxx

Xbee - Sending lots of     that all is ok.  Like the other girls say spotting is common.  Sending you a hug and sure everything will all be ok at your scan.

Tizzywizz - hope you get the information you are after

Ceciliab - great news about your in-laws, really happy for you and DH that you are going to CRMI.

Kellylou - Glad that you have now ovulated.  Hope all goes really well for you.

Rex - Sending you a huge hug   .  I cant offer any advice or words of wisdom I am afraid as I am just starting out with TX very soon. 

Helepp01 - you sound like you have had a nightware at the clinic, what with rude nurse and rubbish doctor.  I am assuming the rubbish new doctor is the young female one?? Me and DH had our first appointment with her (if its the same lady) and she really didn't fill me with any confidence and seemed completely out of her depth and rather impatient and kept sighing all the time, she seemed very inexperienced, she didn't send us off to get DH's genetic testing done which she should have done straight away..  I wrote to Mr S and insisted that we don't have her again.  She even phoned me up to try and explain why she didn't send us off for testing to cover her own AXXX as she knew she had messed up and I guess had been spoken to by Mr S.  Glad all is ok with you and sending lots of   that all goes well for you.

Olivia - hope all goes well for you 

MissT - Hope your scan goes great tomorrow. 

Bionic hobbit - sorry to hear what troubles you have had.  I am all for alternative medicine its helped me hugely in the past and I am also a "reiki" hands on healer which I am sure has helped DH with his sperm production problems.  

Kjp - hope all goes well with your TX.  The acupuncture sounds great. 

Future mummy - sorry to hear you have had a hard time of it too. 

Mollythesheep - hope you are ok and sorry things went so wrong for you  .  Sending you huge   that your september cycle goes great.  I should be cycling in September aswell.

Fozi - hope all goes great for you tomorrow.  Don't beat yourself up about diet.  Doing extreme dieting before you do your TX is not good for your body anyway.  Just trying to stay stress free is more important x

Olivia32 - Great news on your BFP.  Very happy for you.  Sending you lots of reiki that all is ok  .

Well me and DH are still waiting for his test results back for genetic testing.  I have chased the clinic up today and still haven't got any news as to what is going on.  They said the results would take two weeks and it will be three weeks tomorrow.  Just praying that DH doesn't have a chromosome abnormality    as that might well change everything for us.  We have our follow up appointment with Mr Serhal next Monday 27th and I am really hoping that these test results turn up before them as we need to discuss them with him.  Also trying not to worry about the results of my OST test (wish I was 26 not 36 then my eggs would be more and better).  Just getting impatient and wanting to start TX.  Have to wait unfortunately because of DH's sperm until mid to late September.  Seems ages away but sure it will come around soon. Its annoying as on school holidays at the moment as a Teaching Assistant and could do with TX now while off work rather than when I go back for new term in September.  Anyway thats the way it is so just have to accept it... sorry just feeling sorry for myself as waiting and worrying about the results!!  Sure I will feel more positive soon .

Hello to everyone else that I haven't mentioned.  Sorry still trying to keep up with everyone. 

best wishes and lots of love
Sweetdreamsxxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Sweetdreams Hello!

just red your post and wanted to ask if you had the tests done at the clinic or did you do to the wimpole st one? its just that we had our dna fragmentation test don at wimploe st (through the ACU) and i had to give them a call to remind them to send the results to the ACU. i am sure everything will be fine, just make sure you keep on calling the acu until they get off their butts and get your results!  

lots of luck
Fozi


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Evening Ladies,

Go away for a few days and there is a mountain of posts!!

Apologies if I miss anyone  

Olivia - Fabulous news  . Try and keep positive and keep us posted.  I don't have any knowldege on increasing progesterone I'm afraid but keeping everything crossed for you.  It seems from the board that other ladies have had some light spotting and its been OK.  Lots and lots of      for you.  Hope the blood test helps confirm everything tomorrow x

Kelly - pleased your holiday is now in sight! You deserve it - enjoy every minute.

Future Mummy and Kelly - really trying to work out who you are talking about as I have my dilapan on Weds and really want it to go smoothly. 

Fozi - good luck for the start of DR tomorrow.  My diet has not been consistently good this time either - its soooo hard!! DR has made me feel so rubbish this time, really don't remember that last time.

Helen - hello my dear.  E2 levels sound very promising, keeping everything crossed for you this time. My visits all kick in this week so maybe will bump into you soon.

Paula - how are things going? Have been thinking of you.

MissTi  - good luck for your first scan tomorrow.  Hope all goes smoothly.

Ceceliab - hope phone consultation goes well and you get answers to your questions.  Lots to think about.

Sweetdreams - hope the results come really soon.  I understand you wanting to try and sort things in the school hols (i'm the same) - keep pestering them.

Hello Rex - hope you are doing OK.

hello to anyone I have missed  

News this end - AF arrived today so in for scan and dilapan on Weds.  How long is it normally form this point with FET (I know this varies with individuals - just wondered).  Not looking forward to Gestone.  Still feeling quite sick from the DR (quite strange) so really wanting to move on top the next stage of tx.

lots of love to all ladies

Kjp xxx


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Evening ladies

Olivia hope that things have settled a little for you today and that you're feeling okay

Miss Ti - hope everything goes well tomorrow, I'm sure it will, how exciting for you and your DH

Hi KJP - I might get told off if I put her name on here and I've not had her personally but if you look on the CRGH website it's the lady dr with a dark bob, seems like every person who has come into contact with her has had a bad experience - why is Dr S keeping her on?  Ridiculous!  Yey for AF arriving and getting on with the next step - I'm not sure of timings but looks like from my chart I was given approx 14 days and then another 5 (one day for eacsh day that the embryo has developed) and then they pop them back in - but I may be wrong as not gone through the process yet. 

Hi Fozi - hooray for DR tomorrow, it's all gearing up for lots of us on here again

Sweetdreams - boo for dr cr*p, wish she would dissapear from that clinic - timings are always so tricky with IVF cycles and definitely chase and chase for those results - agree is so stressful waiting

Hi Cecilia, I'm off to Greece (an hour from Salonika sp?) and staying in for four nights in top hotel, all inclusive, we never really treat ourselves and I'm so excited -plus DH sister and family plus his aunt there as they both have flats there so I'm really excited - only 17 days and counting! Did anyone else wonder if the clinic actually knows they are going to start a FET cycle - feel not very in the loop with them - guess they will know when I turn up for first scan!

Hi to Helen (hope those levels staying really good), Rex hope you are doing okay, hello Future Mummy, Molly, Mackenzie, Xbee (apologies to anyone I've missed).

Kellyxxx


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Kelly - Thats exactly how I feel about FET.  Its quite odd as you gear yourself up but have no contact.  I phoned when AF arrived to start DR and they seemed fine when I booked scan and dilapan today.

K xxx


----------



## XBee (Jun 17, 2009)

Ceilia, hope the Dec cycle in the States works out.

Olivia, how did your blood test go? I had some light spotting earlier too, but it's fine. So don't worry too much. Get plenty of rest.

Miss Ti, how did your scan go? I was so happy to see the foetal heartbeat this morning. It's a great feeling when Dr Lava (she's a good but a tad rough with the pelvic scans - I prefer the older doctor, Effat) said that I should book in with the GP for the antenatal appointment. If all goes well in the next scan in 2 weeks' time, I'd be discharged from CRGH. Hope you have good news too.

Paula, you may be surprised by what nature brings. I didn't even know that I have one suspected blocked fallopian tube when conceived naturally with my daughter six years ago. Good luck.

Rex, please let us know how the consultation goes.

Helen, good to know that you are taking it all in stride. Like you, I'm still doing moderate exercise on the bike, but not anything heavy.

Future Mummy, hope to have good news from your IUI. And KJP, good luck with the FET.

Hello to Sweetdreams, Kelly and anyone who I've left out.

I'm feeling as well as a pregnant woman should, i.e. not. But this morning's scan makes it all worthwhile. Going to see my GP in 2 days and am now waiting for the amnio test or CVS in 2 months' time when we get back from summer holidays. Can't decide whether to break the news to our relative during the holiday or to wait till afterwards the tests.

A friend of mine is planning to go through accupuncture before starting her IVF. Does anyone have good or bad feedback about accupuncture? Does it actually make a difference?

Love, XBee


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

Thanks you for all your good wishes.  Scan went very well today, we have one little heartbeat beating away.  Was so lovely to see, am now looking forward to the next one which is on August 11th, then I'll be discharged, whoo hooo.  Actually feel pregnant now, is a lovely feeling!

Xbee - congrats to you, I had Dr Effat, really like her, she said to book in 2 to 3 weeks time, I've done 3 as I'll be back from hols then.  Very excited to be discharged!

KJP - good luck for Weds

Sweetdreams - good luck for the 27th....
X
x


----------



## XBee (Jun 17, 2009)

Miss TI, thank you for your message. I'm so happy for you too!


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

hello ladies hope all is good

Kjp - unfortunately I cant have TX in school holidays as we have to wait until after 19th September before starting TX as my DH had his TESE sperm retrieval operation in March and you have to wait six months before you can have another one done with my TX and ICIS sadly  

Kellylou - thanks for your message and yep the waiting bit is frustrating and stressful.  Its great when things are moving and stuff is being done I reckon. 

Xbee - sorry to hear you are not feeling that well.  Hopefully it will pass soon and you will start feeling great and enjoying being pregnant.  Very exciting and great that scan went well.  I haven't had acupuncture yet myself, but a friend of mine is a therapist and speaks very highly about it.  Apparently really good for morning sickness and also if baby breach and want to move baby before giving birth.  Not sure about during TX as don't know anyone thats had that so cant comment.  But as I am into all alternative medicine stuff as do "reiki" I am all for trying everything.  I took herbal remedy tablets for balancing my hormones and getting AF regular and really helped with that so great believer in all that stuff.  I told doctor at CRGH that I was taking herbal stuff and she said you shouldn't take anything while you are actually having the TX and just before as can effect the drugs they give you and results, but guess they would say that wouldn't they!! They would be out of business if we all managed to get pregnant with alternative medicine..

MissTI - glad your scan went really well, how lovely to hear your babies heartbeat, you must of felt so emotional, I know I will be constantly crying with joy when I get my BFP 

Fozi - The CRGH were suppose to send us off for genetic testing through them when we went for our first initial consultation, but annoying for us we saw the completely useless new doctor that I wont mention her name and she didn't do that.  We therefore arranged to have the genetic testing done when we went to see my DH's consultant urologist Mr Ralph and he arranged for us to have them done at The London Clinic on 30th June.  I am still chasing them up and still trying to find out what is taking so long and what the problem is as we were told we would have the results within two weeks, its three weeks tomorrow and still not got them.  Silly me thought that by going privately the days of chasing up useless doctors and having the hassle of dealing with in-compendant people was in the past. 

Hello to everyone else I haven't mentioned.

best wishes love
sweetdreamsxx


----------



## halle (Feb 5, 2007)

First of all apologies, as I'm sure I've asked this question before, but just can't find the answer... 

I am considering a second IVF (my first IVF via the NHS was a success!) to add to our family (haven't quite decided how crazy I am yet!). I know nothing about the private system, but for convenience sake I will likely go with UCH as I work around the corner.

First appointment to testing day, about how many weeks should it take?
All up including blood tests, meds, appointments what am I expecting to pay - a ballpark figure for someone with unexplained infertility.

I have been reading back over this thread and see that there is a new doctor to be avoided....PLEASE could somebody PM me the name? Also is it really possible to request a specific doctor? (Coming from the NHS this seems like a huge privelige!) If so, I would really love to hear everyone's thoughts on their particular doctor/s - via PM of course!


Good luck to all of you in the midst of your cycles and huge congratulations to those with BFPs! It is such a surreal experience to finally get that long-awaited BFP! 

H.


Oh, and thanks in advance for taking the time to respond!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi all, 

a quick one to say I had my IUI today, going to sleep in bed now, I feel so tired ( I think it was nerve, I have just relaxed a bit now) . requested not to have crap doc ever again , and haven't seen her since. Nurse said it was now in my notes and on their screen when they look at my data  

Mis TI, wonderful news! have nice hols!  

lots of      to everyone  

Future Mummy


----------



## Mim (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi Girls,
Lost you as had not posted on part 21, so had to find you again.
Am going to read and catch up and will post properly, once up to speed.
Love to all
Mimx


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Morning lovely ladies

Mim - hope you catch up with the huge amount of posts soon.

Future Mummy - hope you managed to get really good amount of zzzzzzzzs last night.  Fingers and toes crossed for you!

Hi Halle - in answer to your questions.  A "normal" round of IVF will cost about £6k although always budget more as things always crop up.  If you add on ICSI that is another £1k.  UCH insist on doing some preliminary tests first as well which add up to about £600.  Dr Cr*p is the young lady Dr on the website with the dark bob!

Hi Sweetdreams - really sorry Dr Cr*p wasn't capable of getting your tests started earlier!  Ho hum, need we say any more.  September seems an age away but I know the time will just go  in a wizz!

Xbee and Miss TI - I am delighted for you both.  Xbee - I hope you begin to feel a bit better soon!  

Hi KJP - I agree with you about FET - it is a bit in limbo until things start off properly.  Also, timings are all up in the air as well so if you can't really control anything.  Hope you are feeling better.  Might see you in the unit today - I am there at 11.

Hi Kelly - what you need is a holiday!!     Only a couple of weeks, you lucky thing.  

Cecilia - hope your phone call goes ok.

Olivia - how are you doing?  How did your blood test go yesterday.  Really hope it all went well and you have a great big smile on your face.

Hi Paula, Rex, Fozi and the rest of the crew.

I had my first scan on Monday which revealed a rather disappointing 4 follicles.  I really thought that as my E2 was doing well for once that there might be more going on.  I am obviously now looking for quality rather than quantity as I can't see more than one more appearing before EC.  Quite disappointed but trying to put a brave face on it!  I had to have a couple of swabs done and poor old Dr Lava couldn't find my cervix - she was really embarrassed and asked to bring in another Dr.  I said yes thinking the lovely Dr Iffat would appear but NO it was DR CR*P.  I didn't feel in a position to point out that I had requested never to see her again.  Anyway as Dr Lava was huffing and puffing away trying to get the result she wanted (to be honest it was a bit painful) Dr Cr*p asked me innane questions about my career and my son's nursery school!!!  What a waste of space!

I am in today for scan and bloods.  Hoping that they find at least one more follie and that E2 is doing as it should still. The last thing I need is a cancelled cycle after going through that blinking D&C!

Love to all

H
xxxx


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Helen

Sorry to hear you had a frustrating day. Sending bubbles and lots of     

I did not go in for Dilapan in the end today as AF was a bit of a false alarm.  STill waiting - stopped primulot last Friday so called clinic to check this was OK. DH booked today and tomorrow off to help with DD - hurry up AF - please!!  Really want to move on as still v sicky with DR for some reason.

Halle - it really does vary with the cost.  We were quoted £5,500 in January but un came in just under £9,000 which was very painful. It seems to mount up very quickly. We did challenge them but it seemed to come to that with various extra procedures. Its a scary business isn't it!

Olivia - was your blood test OK?  

hello all ladies - how are things?

Love K xxx


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Evening all

Is it just me or is this the longest week ever - cannot believe it is only Wednesday!  Know shouldn't wish our lives away but so want it to be the weekend this week!

Lovely news Miss Ti and XBee on hearing the heartbeats - wonderful.

Helen - you're sounding very positive, sorry the news was a bit disappointing.  However like you say definitely quality over quantity.  Plus on mine they found an extra few eggs that were hiding from the scans so it could be more than they think.  Would a good session of accupuncture help at all? Hope all was well today with scans and bloods

KJP flipping AFs messing with timings, will do a little rain dance for you! 

Future Mummy - hope you had a good rest and the next two weeks pass quickly for you.  Sending you lots of  

Halle - haven't totted all my costs up (too frigtening) but I reckon about 6.5k all in including first appointments with consultants.  I managed to get GP to fund some of my drugs which helped and some of my early blood tests through my health insurance which helped a bit.  From first appointment (can be as short as one week's wait - usually two ish to get first appointment) is difficult to say how long to test day as depends where you are in your cycle and whether they put you on short or long protocol but for me once period had started it was just over eight weeks (start down regging two weeks into that cycle, two weeks of stimming and then 2ww.  Also can't really request a specific dr apart from who you see at consultations but I've not minded that too much so far.

XBee - you asked about accupuncture and I was going to rave about new my accupuncturist on here tonight anyway.  For me is a must have, brought back my non-existent periods in the early days, made them more regular, improved my skin and just made me feel more balanced so I'm a big fan.  Plus fair amount of research which says it can help with success of an IVF cycle if done before and after ET. If anyone wants details of who I am now seeing then PM me - an expert on IVF and fertility, very knowledgable, quickly got to grips with my problems (ie short luteal phase and dodgy ovulation) and just brilliant and based in central London which helps before and after ET.  Usually when I have accupunture there are a few painful pins and they line up where they are going and have a good feel around for exact spot to put the needle in - this one was painless on every needle and all needles in literally in about two minutes he was so quick and precise.  Waiting for my AF to arrive now - hopefully next week or so and my prescription arrived today although annoyingly nurse only put a few of the things I need on there despite me asking for everything all together grrrr.

Olivia - really hope everything okay with you, have been thinking about you over the past few days.  Big hello to everyone else

Kellyxxxx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

hi everyone

just being really stupid but can't find the new website on google - anyone have the address? I don't think I met the doc you guys are all talking about but want to check......
Phoning Schlegel on Thurs night - fingers crossed!

love and  
C


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

http://www.crgh.co.uk/dynamicdata/ourteam.php

Here you go plus link to the team page! Hope you're doing well

Kellyxx


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Evening ladies

Cecelia - hope you enjoy perusing the Dr pages and working out who to run from should you ever need to!!   

Kelly - thanks for your positive post.  I had acu this afternoon but not a full on session as my lovely lady was scared of making me ovulate prematurely!

KJP - sorry that af is taking its time, especially when you just want to move onto the next step asap.  Fingers crossed it will arrive for you over the next couple of days.

Hello to everyone else.

Well today was a bit of a surprise.  3 more follies have appeared taking me to 7.  The problem is that 3 are already at 21mm (fully mature) so they are worried about ovulation before EC.  Also, my E2 was a really miserable 3000 (last fresh cycle it was 5500 by this stage).  I am thinking that this means that some of those follies are empty and I probably will only end up with the original 4.  I can't believe how differently I am responding on this cycle with the Gonal F.  Wish I was still just on Menopur.  God forbid if I ever have to go through this again I will defo go back to Menopur only as that just seems to suit me better.  I went to my acupuncturist today who was too scared to do too much stimulation as she didn't want to mature my already mature follicles too much.  Clinic want me back again tomorrow for more bloods and scan so after a flurry of childcare rearrangements, that's where I'll be tomorrow.  I'm normally a really positive person but this cycle is beginning to worry me a bit.  MUST STAY POSITIVE, MUST STAY POSITIVE, MUST STAY POSITIVE


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Helen     PMA PMA You know that I am the Queen of it!

Remember Wrightie who used to post on here. She had only 4 eggs and 3 went to blast and she got a BFP. It really is quality hon not quantity. Look at me, I get loads of embies and they are all in the second class carriage! EC always throws up surprises.


Loads of luck, I really am rooting for you, we've been on here too long together, one of us has to get lucky and my ship has sailed so it must be you. 

PMA PMA PMA. This is your time!

Love, Pxxxx


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi All, Paula, Kelly, Mim, Helen, Miss T, Xbee, Sweetdreams, KJP, Future Mummy, BionicRabbit, Fozi, Ceciliab, Molly, Olivia, Halle and everyone else I've missed...

I just wanted to send you all a big   and  , i've really missed all you girls and being on here.  

I've got the consult tomorrow, so will let you know if its curtains for me.  did anyone here go from IVF to ICSI?


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies
I hope u dont mind me joining ur site
i have been reading all ur posts for the past 2 days and i think this is the right place for me now.
i have a long year story with infertility and just this week i decided to put an end to all this struggle and move to UCH especially to dr serhal after all what i heard about him.
a year ago and after about 7 months of TTC we discovered that DH has NOA. it was a shock and we spend 2 months in shock.
meanwhile all types of tests were done on me (immunity, caryotype, cardiovasculare, hormones, HSG etc...) and all appeared to be quite fine. hence we decided to proceed with ICSI same time with TESE with donor back up.
my first cycle ended in an ectopic pregnancy which was quite depressing.
i didnt give up and after 2 months i decided to do it again, and again it was another positive but it ended in a blighted ovum... no need to describe what i felt, i guess each person living in the infertility path can understand.
and Again after 2 months a 3rd cycle which gave me a BFN.
i gave up on IVF and decided to go with DIUI. did 2 cycles and both were negative eventhough i had a marvellous response on clomid, i was producing 4 mature follicules in a matter of 9 days.
I am lebanese and all those cycles were done in lebanon, so i started to question the labs there coz all is perfect with me, no problems at all, i am 30 years old (was 29 when i started) i am responding very well to stims and producing great embryos.
Dr Serhal is from lebanon also, so i got to see him on a tv session where they were congratulating him for his achievements. I sent him a mail with my case and he answered immediatly which really amazed me, a man like him who is extremly busy with his own patients, he took the pain to answer someone he doesnt even know.
so i decided to move further and seek treatment with him. i have an appointment in london on the 13th and am looking forward to it. however i have some questions and i know u are the best to answer:
- how much will be dr serhal involved after the first consultation
- i will be with him a day before my period, so do u think i can start this cycle? 
- is the hycosy necessary if i have done an HSG a month ago? isnt it similar to it
- would they still do for me a dummy ET even if i have done several ET and my doctor advised that i have a very straight cervix and its very easy to do an ET for me
- what other type of tests i should do in the begining

sorry this post was all about me  just thought about introducing myself and case and than if u accept me here, i swear no mroe about me


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

just wondered if I could join, I had a BFN in june and we're going for FET prob transfer around 4th Sept, 

Is anyone else on that kind of timetable? would be good to chat. 

Was reading posts re new doc, fingers crossed to avoid- we're with Ranieri and I mostly saw Doc Z who I think is fab. 

Have a good day 

K x


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies hope you are all ok

Mim - hi hope you are ok

Helenp01 - fantastic news that they have found 3 more follies, great.  Sending you huge    that all goes great for EC.  Sending you lots of PMA too. x

Ceciliab - Really hope all goes great tonight speaking to Schlegel.  Sending lots of   .

Kellylou - great that you have a fab acupuncturist, she sounds amazing and I would be very interested to get more details about her from you.  I am just rather worried now after doctor at CRGH saying for me not to do anything while having TX.  Wish I hadn't said anything in the first place now and not told them that I was taking alternative medicine. ahhh....

halle - sorry that I cant answer your questions as not started TX yet.  Hope you get the information from the other girls on here.

Future mummy - glad you have requested not to see crap doctor again.  Its stressful enough going through all this without making it more stressful with all that.  Sending you huge   that all goes great for you and you get your BFP.

Rex - sending you huge    for your apt with consultant today.  Me and DH have to have ICIS cant have IVF as DH's problem with sperm production so the only option for us.

Mami78 - welcome to a very helpful and friendly thread. So sorry to hear what you have been through and I totally understand about the NOA as my DH was diagnosed with this condition back in March.  However, we decided to get a second opinion and went to CRGH (UCH) and when they did a SA at our first initial appointment low and beyold they actually did find some tiny tiny amounts of motile sperm so DH not a true (no sperm in semen) azoospermic case but still has very severe sperm production problem.  I heard how wonderful Mr Serhal was as an expert in male infertility.  You have certainly made the right choice about clinic.  Make sure you insist on seeing Mr Serhal for your first initial appointment as we thought we were seeing him and when it came to our appointment we were seen by useless female doctor who has no male infertility expertise.  As its really important that you see Mr Serhal as the other doctors in the clinic are not male infertility experienced and with your DH's problem you will more than likely need genetic testing to be done before you have TX (if not already been done) and to be seen by Mr Ralph (who works closely with the UCH) and would be the consultant urologist/andrologist who would be doing your DH's TESE operation.  He works in harley street and is really lovely and very experienced and knowledgable.  Sending you huge    that your apt goes really well with Mr Serha on the 13th.  Me and DH are hopefully starting TX end of september with ICIS fresh semen sample on day of EC then backup if that doesnt work of our frozen sperm then backup if that doesn't work of TESE operation by Mr Ralph and if that doesn't work donor sperm.

LivityK - Sorry to hear your sad news  .  Welcome to a lovely thread.  Me and DH will be having ICIS end of Sept so I cant offer any help with FET I am afraid.  Sure the other girls on here might well be able to help with advice etc.  Sending you lots of   that all goes great with your TX.

Hello to everyone else I haven't mentioned, hope you are all ok

Take care, all the best
lots of love
Sweetdreamsxx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Morning girls,

Sorry, just a quick one - working 12 hours a day this week, such a nightmare in the office! No time to go to the loo, forget about looking at my fab FFs! 

Helen - quality not quantity matters!! I think even if you have 4 eggs you have to push them for EC and not get the cycle cancelled. Keeping everything crossed for your E2 to rock!   

MisTI and Xbee - congrats with your scans!! This is so exciting.. I read that after you see the heartbeat on the scan your chances of miscarriage drop to 5%. I can't wait to join you girls  

Paula, sweetie - how are you feeling?

Kelly - not long now! 

Fozi - how is dr going? I found fet so much better to go through to compare with fresh cycle.. hope you will feel the same. Lots of luck  

KJP - how are you? 

hello to newbees and to everyone I missed!

I have good news - my HCG and Progesterone are fine and I am booked for 7w scan! I can't believe it! Still spotting a bit but feeling much more relaxed and positive.  I think I will start to believe that I am pregnant after I see the heartbeat(s). 

Speak soon
Olivia xx


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

Sweet dreams: thanks a lot for ur reply. my husband had all the genetic tests (Y chromosome and caryotype) and all came back fine. he did 4 semen analysis and no sperm in any, and even in the tese nothing was found. His urologue also told him that he has a maturation arrest due to mumps when he was a kid. so our only option is donor. especially that he doesnt even want to be cut again.
I called and insisted that i want my appointment with dr serhal, and the girl told me he only takes consultations on thursday so i booked for the 13th... i hope they wont put me with someone else, as am going on this trip especially to see him.

did ur husband did the genetic testS? is all fine??
how is dealing with all this??


----------



## mackenzie (Feb 4, 2009)

Olivia - That's wonderful honey!! I found it really helped to see the heartbeat...i just refused to believe it was true until then. However, I then found the next 2ww really stressful, and when we went for the 9wk5days yesterday I was nearly convinced i would be told we'd lost the baby. 
But it was *INCREDIBLE*...I cried for ages in the clinic & Dr Saab even came in to give me a hug. It grows so much between the two scans Olivia, during the first one it looks like a wee prawn (as you'll know), then by the second it looks totally like a little baby!!! Also Miscarriage rate drops to 3% at second scan...ie: 97% of babies go to term from that point!! YAY 
DH & I were so overwhelmed, he had to take 1/2hr afterwards to go for a walk with me before going on to work as he couldn't stop crying either!!
I'm beaming right now thinking of what wonderful joy lies ahead for you - BEST OF LUCK 

My sister has Swine Flu, so I'm taking no chances and staying away from family & buses & tubes & Tescos...bit extreme, but just not worth the risk when we've got this far.

Helen - Please stay positive, you've got no reason to underestimate those dominiating follies. Give this all your best energy & stay strong xx thinking of you xx

XBee - feeling any better yet?? Hope the sickness doesn't hang about too long you poor thing.

Miss T (& XBee)- Are you both still on progesterone & Clexane? I've been told to stop taking them (week 10) and i'm sort of scared of doing so...how do i know my body will kick in with the necessary hormones when not supported Getting a wee bit paranoid, so might ask someone for more info.

Future Mummy - Hope you've recovered from IUI & are feeling positive about it...take it easy for a while remember

KellyLou - really envying your travel plans!! I have three wks in Budapest, then Poland & then Ukraine between now and Mid September....going to be rather exhausting since the bulk of that is work related. Would love a week on a Greek Island!

Cecilia - So glad your family are on board! You must feel really ready to forge ahead with research & treatment plans now. That's wonderful, not just for your chances of having a baby, but also for your mentality...i couldn't have dealt with that 'maybe maybe' state of limbo for so long...I like planning and feeling in control. BEST of LUCK from here petal x

KJP - any niggling signs of AF today?? Wear your best white skirt to work tomorrow , bound to bring it on!

HELLO to everyone (especially my old mates Paula & Fozi) & anyone who's new or between cycles....it's getting to be really busy in here, I can't keep up!

I was discharged from ACU/CRGH yesterday after our 9wk5day scan...which was just overwhelmingly amazing to see. It was wriggling about & they gave us 8 photos of it in various 3D poses!

I have a few questions for anyone whose already been through all this before with previous babies:

1. They've told me to stop the Clexane (I was on 40mg a day) & the Progesterone cyclogest pessaries over the next week. Is this safe? I'm sort of terrified that my body won't produce any progesterone by itself and I don't know if it's needed for development at this stage...What will happen when my blood is not being thinned by the clexane & 75mg of asprin i take??

2. I was told at the first scan that they would be doing a swab test at the second one (an internal swab like for a smear test), but Dr Lava forgot to do this yesterday....does anyone know what it would have been testing for? Should I go back & ask to get it done?

Thanks in advance for any advice.

Love to you all xxxxxx

Mackenzie x


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Congratulations Olivia!!

So so pleased for you, have been checking the board and didn't want to post till I heard your definite news.

Thrilled for you.

Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months.

Pxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi all,

I saw dr Serhal for initial consult, and I saw him on a Wednesday ( a month ago or so) , I had the biopsy done same day organised by him on top of everyone schedule, he is very efficient and everyone listens to him  .

Dr Saab is excellent too and knows loads. Actually if dr Serhal was too busy for me to have a review quickly ( if this cycle does not work ) with him I would definetely have no problem having my review done by dr Saab.

Olivia, this is wonderful news honey    

I have been very crampy since ovulation triggered, but otherwise OK. We have a guest at the moment and with work and all , I am quite tired, but OK.

Thinking of going to the seaside this week end and even swim .  at old clinic I was told I could swim, but dr Lava said no swimming . A bit surprised. I take it she meant swimming pool ( with all the chlorine and stuff ) considering we are in London  , I don't have hot baths or go to the gym at the moment, but surely a bit of fun in the fresh water and jumping in the waves, as long as I don't bake in the sun ( not good for skin anyway), surely that would be ok? what do you think girls? 

Have a good day all,

Future Mummy


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Future mummy - glad you are feeling ok. I know that CRGH say on their website no baths or swimming so I will be avoiding them just in case after my ET (and I love baths have them every day and go swimming once a week so be hard for me). Sure the other girls will advise whether this is really necessary at all, I am just a bit paronoid and want to ensure I dont do much after ET probably being far too cautious but hey ho!!

Olivia32 - huge congratulations on your wonderful news on your BFP. Very happy for you 

Makenzie - very happy for you that all was great with your scan, sounds really wonderful and emotional experience. Hopefully other girls on thread will be able to answer your questions. All the very best to you and bump, take care x.

Mami78 - Me and DH are waiting for the results of the genetic testing, we should get them Friday or Monday hopefully. His hormone levels were perfectly normal, everything physically where it should be, all internal and external ultrasounds all normal nothing wrong. He had a TESE in march which we now find out he didnt actually need as it turns out he does actually have tiny tiny amounts of sperm in SA. He is coping better than me about it most of the time, very laid back and very chilled about it all. We have had a few months to get used to it, but still really hard and very stressful. He did really really worry at the beginning when he first found out that I might leave him if he cant give me a child but as we have agreed on donor sperm now as backup if my DH's sperm not viable we have a way forward and will have a child together no matter what. My DH's TESE was complicated and very painful and he said he would never have it done again, but he has now changed his mind and will have another one done in September if we have to. So sorry to hear no sperm found in any SA's and TESE operation  . I would really really recommend that you go onto the *"non obstructive azoospermia information and support part 12" thread * as the girls on that thread have had numerous TESE's done on their husbands and some have found no sperm and then been put on "clomid or tamoxifen" medication and then six months later they have then found sperm so there is always hope, even when one consultant has said no another might disagree and Mr Serhal and Mr Ralph will give you a very frank and honest answer. Also what with new sperm being produced every three months with men things can and often do change. I know your husband has said he wont have the TESE done again, but my husband said that originally and then changed his mind so you never know. As for seeing Mr Serhal if you have made if very clear that you only want to see him and noone else then you should be ok, might be wise just to call again and double check this just to be on the safe side if you are travelling long way. Hope all goes well and wish you all the very best whatever your journey takes you on whether that be with DH's sperm or donor sperm, the end result is exactly the same a beautiful baby to love and nurture. I really hope to see you on the other thread aswell as I cant recommend it enough, I post their often too. xxx

sweetdreamsxxx


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Only a quick post as took ages just to catch up with this mornings posts!!

Olivia and Mackenzie you are keeping me going!!!    Such wonderful news from you both, a real boost to our board.

Still no AF - going crazy. DH gone to clinic to get more nasal spray this afternoon and I have acu this evening.  Been dreading the dilapan all week and its going on!! What I would do for a glass of wine!!

Will post again later - lots of love to everyone. Hello to Mami and Livity (Livity there are a couple of us going through FET on the board x)

K xxx


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

kjp

Sending you lots of PMA and lots of     that your AF comes quickly and also that your dilapan isnt as bad as you are thinking and expecting.  Hope all goes great, take care hon and big hug as not easy  .  xxxx

love sweetdreamsxx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Mackenzie - thanks so much for your scans story! I felt very emotional reading it and can't wait! Still worried but there is nothing I can do anymore. I am feeling really tired and thinking to start swimming for 15-20 min 3 times a day to get some energy. Do you do any exercises? 

K- thanks hun! By the way I was drinking red wine until the transfer (3 - 4 glasses a week) - I was so sure it wouldn't work anyway. So I don't think one glass of red after dilapan would do any harm. Dancing for your AF   

Sweetdreams, Future Mummy, Paula - thanks girls! I actually hope to see 2 heartbeats (greedy, eh?) Wanted to have twins since I was a little girl and hcg level sounds promising - 5027 (!!) Any thoughts? But the acu guy told me that he doesn't know any mum with twins who would advise to have twins. Well, I will try to find one!

xxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

hello lovely ladies!

whoooooaaaaa!!! there is so much going on here  

Olvia-   my lovely, i cant tell you just how happy i am for you!!!! this is fab news and i know you will be such a wonderful mother!!  you have been through so much, and i just cant wait for you to tell us all about it when you have your scan! make sure you take it easy.  

Mami78- hello and a very warm welcome to you. you have def found the right place. mr. Serhal has just got to be one of the nicest people i have ever met. i had no idea he was also from lebanon, you learn something new everyday! wishing you lots and lots of luck on your journey.  as for whether you will see mr.Serhal during the course of treatment, i have to say that although i have had quite a few procedures with dr.saab (who is also fabulous) Mr.S alway pops in now and again. he is really good at personally coming to chat to you when you want him to and he has done my procedures (dilapan , ET etc) when i have requested him. once he insisted that i tell the nurses to put it it my notes that he HAD to be there for my last FET.    please keep us updated with your treatment, and feel free to fire questions at us, the ladies on here are just lovely    i think it is the clinic's protocol t do a hycosy on pattients to ensue all is well before they start with the treatment, but you could always ask him when you see him next if you are unsure.

Helen- Paula is absolutely right, its quality not quantity. so many women have told me that they have had BFP's with a small number of embies, and i know you will too. sending you squillions of    . you hang in there, i know you can do it! 

Rex- how did your consult go? hope that it was positive and that you are feeling a bit more positive.

Livity- hello and welcome, i am sorry to hear about your last cycle.  there are many of us here who know what you have been through, its an awful experience. however, you have a new cycle to look forward to and we are all here whenever you feel like a chat. wishing you lots of luck.

KJP- where is that darned AF when you need it!   will be doing an extra special af dance for you        and hopefully next time you post it will be to tell us you areready to go in for your (ghastly) dilapan  

Mackenzie- i am soooooo pleased that all went well with your scan. it must have been so magical watching the screen.  wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy. sorry to hear that your sister is unwell, i think its a really good idea that you steer clear. i have been a bit concerned as the other day the were talking on t.v about women who are planning to get pregnant! agh!! too late now, i am already downregging!  

Sweetdreams, Paula, Future Mummy, kelly, Mim, Xbee, MissTi and all you lovely ladies, i hope you are well

As for me, i am only day 3 of downregging and i can tell you, i feel a bit ratty!! also, i can feel something going on near my tubes ad things as it is starting to get quite sore.  other than that, school's out for the summer, so at least i wont have to be around the children (many of whom have had been to the dr. to check if they have swine flu( and also wont hav to travel on the stinky tube  

     to all
Fozi


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

Fozi: thanks a lot for welcoming me, i feel the nice ambiance on this forum...
i need to ask what is the diaplan?? never done this in my last cycles... the way they do ivf in lebanon is quite different, now it is making me think if it is really professional.
and yeah Dr Serhal is lebanese, also Dr Saab with whome i had a chat over the phone, apparently he is very nice and helpful, he gave me all the directions and lots of tips on what to do, i almost talked with him for 20 min.
i read u are on day 3, are u day 3 in ur 2ww or day 3 of the cycle?? from ur signature i can see it isnt the first time... where the rest of times done in UCH also
btw am looking for an appartment in london for the 2 months i need to be there, is it better to have it next to the hospital, or is it ok to have a 30 min trip by tube or car after the ET

Sweet dreams: thanks for ur invitation to the Azoospermia forum, will check the ladies there... but u know we are both scared to do with dh sperms, him he is scared of the tese and me am scared about the outcome with weak sperms, after all what i have been through i cannot bare another negative. our plan was to get a baby now (especially that DH has no problem with having a donor) and than we are planing to go to cornel and see schlegel and than if we need to keep trying for 4 years we wouldnt mind because we would have our small baby to keep us distracted
the donor decision wasnt easy, but beleive me once ur convinced with it and u see its the easiest way, its a bit hard to come back and see again that u have ahead a very difficult road


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

am so cross as i just fifnished typing a long post to you and then my laptop fell asleep!!!

here i go again.

Olivia- oh my gosh!!!!! methinks you may be needing to buy an extra set of baby things   fab hcg level!!  


Mami- all this time, i thought Mr.Serhal was french!! i am so thick! no wonder he knew so much about my culture and background i just thought he read a lot of books!! i should have asked him shouldnt i? instead of just assuming! 
Dilapan is a procedure that only  women who have a narrow cervix need to have prior to EC or FET. it is a cervical dilation, whereby they place a verrrry thin piece of bendy rubber (which Mr.S told me is made out of seaweed!) inside you. you then have to wait 3-4 hours whilst it expands.  unfortunately for me, as my uterus is tilted backwards,  have to have it under sedation and then it feels like a very heavy period until they take it out. this ensures that when they do a procedure, the tubes can pass easily into you.
i think i have cried almost every time i have had it done, and each time Mr.S has been so patient with me.  
I am day 3 of taking medication leading up to my FET next month. we call it "downregging" . i have had all my treatments at the clinic, i dont even want to think about the money we have spent over the past few years, but the most important thing is that we trust the team, so i guess its worth it! 
i hope that you are able to find a suitable apartment very soon. i live quite close to central london. i think its perfectly alright to be up to 30 mins away by car. however, i definately wouldnt advise you getting on public transport after a major procedure, certainly not after an embryo transfer! let me know if i can do anything to help, i can send details of apartments etc to you if you like. 


Fozi


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

just a quickie for Olivia           
am so happy for you hun

and Mac - discharged! I   reading your post, I so hope that will be me by the end of the year..
love and   to everyone
C


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi

Olivia - congratulations!  I'm so very happy for you and its great that you've now had a scan and can see it happening.  Wow!  

Future Mummy - how did your IUI go?

Mac - your story has just made me cry too... bless you, I'm so very happy for you both

KJP - me and you will be doing AF dance, got to hurry the Aunt along. 

Cecilia - I'm so happy for you too, it must be so nice to have your family 100% behind you.  I only have an inkling of what it must have been like for you this past few months, I told my sis today bout my journey (very brief details) but she did not seem to care much, just said sorry and that I was fortunate, I can now do what young people do and just go travelling and focus on career?? (to be fair, I think she was trying to cheer me up with that sentiment)

Welcome Mami and Livity.  

Mami - were you in at CRGH today doing your dilapan? 

Well, we saw Dr Saab today and he was his usual lovely brilliant self, bless him he even said that he would not go on holiday again until after we get a result.  It looks like its ICSI for us and assisted hatching too, so not all lost hope, thank goodness - he also made our chances sound good, which is great.  All in all, I'm back on the band wagon of healthy diet.  Been on pizzas and takeaways ever since the news tho no alcohol (strangely, could not bear the taste). One last huzzah this saturday as we're at a wedding in Wales - camping 

Btw girls, DH has to do a sperm chromosome test (k something) - got lost in Dr S's explanation - what is it for?

And just to be sure, do we wait for 2 AFs and then down reg again? so Kelly, are you just waiting for your AF too?

Anyway, its a much brighter horizon for me and also i have a much greater appreciation of the generosity of donor people.

R


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Rex, IUI was ok apart from the speculum part with Dr Lava  

started the cyclogest last night and aspirin once a day and will see. testing in 2 weeks. 

great news that dr Saab seems confident and that you are starting treatment soon. Have a nice weekend in Wales!

Future Mummy


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

fozi: u are so sweet thanks so much for ur help... have already contacted some poeple for furnished appartments and will be checking them once am there to see if they are suitable... i am looking for something 10 min away from the hospital. if i need anything will let u know  
as for the dilapan, its scary  i dont think i need it, all drs i have been with say i have a good cervix and easy to work with, i never felt any kind of pain during IUI or ET. thanks God
i really wish ur FET will work, seems u are a positve person from ur posts, and u will see positivity will bring to u good things.
and about how much u spent... dont tell me about it... in lebanon its cheap, but since i live in dubai, in addition to the cost of ivf i have been paying tickets forth and back, in some cycles i used to go in the morning for a scan and get back in the evening and than come back after 3 days... but u know even if i need to pay 10000000000$ to get a baby am ready to find it and get this baby.

Rex: No i wasnt in CRGH  am currently not in london and still didnt start any process yet, am seeing Dr serhal on the 13th for the first time.

Future Mummy: best of luck in ur IUI. i have some questions... what medicins u used for stimulation?? how many eggs did u have and how long after the trigger did u have the IUI am asking coz for the last 2 IUi i was on 100mg clomid, produced 4-5 mature eggs each cycle, had the insemination 24 hrs after trigger first time and 18hrs after second time, but failed to get pregnant with both... i want to check the protocol in UCH in order to see if its something to consider, if it is similar to what i had, i guess i wont loose more time

i am happy i found u girls, was so scared about this experience it felt as going to the unknown as i will be going to a new clinic, in a country where i only have been there as a tourist and all alone, as dh could join me only for a week... now talking to u is making things look more familiar and am sure with time it will feel better, so i can start in a good mood


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Yowzer - pop away from the board for a matter of 24 hours and what happens ........ never seen so many posts   

Mami - welcome my lovely.  You are really brave permanently relocating to another country but I must say that UCH generally has great Drs and Mr Serhal is a real sweetie.  I think UCH genuinely tries to match a protocol to suit you.  In fact this time around, Mr Ranieri actually wrote a protocol especially for me.  Although slightly experimental, I love the fact that they are willing and brave enough to experiment to try and get results rather than just repeating the same old thing!  I have had a couple of IUIs and the first was 100mg clomid (not a great response) and the second was Menopur superovulation.  They will inseminate about 24-36 hours after trigger.  It does sound pretty similar to what you have had already but I am sure they will discuss it with you on the 13th.  I can't believe you live in Dubai - I just love that country.  I lived there for a while when I was about 13 (my Dad was helping set up the the TV station there) and have been back a few times in recent years.  It has certainly changed a lot since I was first there!

Rex - blooming wonderful news my dear!!  That sounds so positive and, like you, I just love Dr Saab.  Mr Ranieri wanted me to wait 2 or 3 afs before starting another fresh cycle, but it would be worth checking with him as I suspect he wanted me to wait a bit longer as I was over 40 and my tired old ovaries probably needed a bit more of a rest!

Paula - thank you sweetie for your positive post - it meant a lot.  Have you booked in for a follow up appointment?  It might be worth just ticking the boxes and seeing what they have to say.

Future Mummy - so pleased Dr Lava did you IUI even if she was a bit speculum happy.  Are you nice and relaxed?

Olivia - HURRAH, HURRAH, HURRAH.  I can't say how delighted I am for you!  Your HCG sounds massively high - I suspect there are 2 little ones settling in in there.  Not long until your scan and then you can relax even more!  

Hi Fozi - sorry the down regging is making you feel a bit tetchy!!  I hope it levels out a bit for you.  I think the down regging is the worst bit of FET (apart from dilipan obviously!) as it just seems to go on forever.  

KJP - any sign of af yet?  I can't believe how it stays away when you most want it to show!  BAH!

Livity - welcome to the most supportive thread around.  I don't know what I would have done if it wasn't for the support of these lovely girls.  It is great being able to talk to people who really do understand the ups and downs of what you are going through.  

Mac - Your body should be producing more than enough progesterone at this stage without additional support.  Progesterone supports your pregnancy until the placenta is in place.  Extra supplementation shouldn't be needed if everything is going well (which it is  ).  Also, you shouldn't need the heparin - only people like me (immune) issues are kept on it for longer to aid implantation.  Outside the IVF world it is hardly used at all.  Relax - you will be fine.  The swab was possibly a strep B swab and can be done at another time.  This is not generally something done on the NHS but a lot of people are arguing that it should.  You could ask  your midwife about doing one.

Hi to,Cecelia,  Sweetdreams and everyone else.

I am up to the clinic daily at the moment for bloods.  I now have about 10 follies and my E2 is beginning to rise to more acceptable levels.  It is possibly trigger tonight but sort of hoping I can hold off until tomorrow as it will give some of the smaller follies a chance to catch up.  My E2 isn't far off what it was on my first fresh cycle now so I am not so worried ..... what will be will be!  Anyway, have to dash for a bit more acupuncture and then to get the train to Kings Cross.  

Love

Helen

PS:  Someone was asking about my lymph drainage massage.  Unfortunately I live out of London so my therapy place wouldn't be any good.  Lots of places do it though, you have to just make sure that the therapist is used to treating infertility/IVF patients.


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi Helen
thanks for the warm welcoming. i love dubai too, its a nice country, but the weather is aweful, especially now... too hot and humid..
if u come now am sure u wont recognize the city, plenty of new buildings, malls hotels... the palm is totally set now with the atlantis hotel... actually each year u see different places.
i see u are almost at ET, i hope all will go fine for u and this will be the cycle for u... i see u have no problem in getting a positive, so its just a matter of having a full pregnancy and hopefully it will be right now.
hi to everyone else, hope u will have a wonderful day
kisses


----------



## mackenzie (Feb 4, 2009)

Helen - thanks so much for your response to my barage of questions. I had no idea that the progesterone was for generating the placenta...I really appreciate you sharing your knowledge. Now I need to stop finding new things to get paranoid about!

Good luck with those follies today - hope they've had a super growth spurt overnight! xx

Happy weekend to all xx  
Mackenzie


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

*Mami*, I was on Gonal F every 2 days , 225 except last injection that was 300, I got scanned day 6, 8, 9, 10 ( injected with pregnyl) and got my IUI day 11, as Dr Saab was worried I may start ovulating day 11 anyway as I had a very mature follie.

I think a first time this is what they would tend to do for a superovulation, although the drug may be different from one person to the next .

I had 2 juicy follies on the left and 3 on small side on the right, but probably because I did not take much stimulation, and I am 42. Dr Saab was not sure the ones on the right would be mature enough ( but it could), but he said that 4 injections and 2 good follies is an average good result anyway.

As Helen said, they do think before they prescribe your protocole, so that is is the best one for you, at least more than some other clinics. They try to accomodate your preferences too , and take into account past treatments and results.

*Helen*, fantastic news! 10 follies! and good E2 levels too, very happy for you  so when is EC? Sunday or Monday? lots of    

I sure am happy it is Friday! so tired! having a guest during cycling is far from easy, but at the same time it keeps me focused on other things.

Have a nice evening and week end girls,

Future Mummy


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

evening ladies - am sooooo pleased it's the weekend

Olivia - woo hoo am so so delighted for you - lovely news    .  And Mackenzie wonderful news that all is going so well - very emotional reading!

Helen- that is all sounding really good now, funny how much difference a few days can make - am sure you're going to get a good result at EC.  

KJP - has that AF of yours arrived yet, I hope so

Paula, hope you're doing okay

Rex that is all sounding very positive for another go - yippeee I am so pleased.  What a stressful time this has been for you.  I'm doing a FET next time so slightly different as they don't need your ovaries to produce eggs again - but I've heard they like a couple of cycles break to give your body a rest and best chance of producing lots of juicy eggs.  It's all this endless waiting which si so annoying.

FutureMummy you're already a few days into the 2ww hope the rest goes as quickly for you
Fozi hope DR is going okay

Welcome Mami - you're in a really good place for treatment and I really hope this is the little extra that you need to get your long awaited bundle of joy

Hi Sweetdreams - I will PM you details of accupuncturist

LivityK - I'm going through FET in September if my AF arrives on time and body behaves itself I reckon it will be a week or so later than you for ET so we can share the journey together.  Olivia's BFP on a FET has given me a lot more confidence that it could work

Nothing exciting to post from me - how boring! Expecting AF beginning of next week - I will be requesting rain dance's if it's not arrived!  And phoned clinic to ask for "full" prescription this time instead of only a couple of the things I need - will be phoning round for the cheapest price next week

Have a lovely weekend all  I'm treating myself to a large glass of red wine and a curry (v.naughty!) whilst I still can.  

Kellyxxx


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

Kellylou: thanks for ur welcoming... if u will be doing ur FET in septembre, i guess we will be cycling together. how many frozen blastos u have? 

Future Mummy: thanks for the explanations... i was wondering coz a friend of mine told me in her clinic they usually do IUI 36 hrs after trigger and in case its before 24hrs they usually repeat after 24 hr... coz frozen sperm only survives for 12 hrs... i am not sure about this... but i guess IUI is a loss of time and IVF-ICSI is more straight forward

hope everyone is doing great and enjoying their weekend


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Evening!

Have had a lovely day at the seaside with DH and DD and have tried to forget that there is stil no AF - arghhhhhhhhh!! Day 33 today.    Had acupuncture on Thurs to try and help things but nothing!!

Helen - when is EC booked for? Things sounding so much better for you know - very pleased for you. 10 follies is great. I'm a big believer in acupuncture too - go for it!! Let us know when you are going in for EC. Everything crossed for you   .  Hope you get a chance to rest this weekend after all your trips to London this week. 

Kelly - was very envious to read of your wine and curry!! Being so good but the longer I wait for AF and the more   I become the more I want to be bad!!

Rex - I'm so pleased you are gong to have another round. I have to say that Dr Saab is my No.1 at clinic!! He is so supportive and takes time in your appointments.  Have a great time and final blow out at your wedding this weekend   We were told two AF's before downregging last time but don't know if that is a set thing.

Fozi - how is your DR going? Which day are you on? The rate I'm going we could be in sync soon!!

Future Mummy - hope your 2WW going OK and that your guests have not caused too much extra work for you.  Are you getting much of a chance to rest and take time for yourself?

Olivia - hope you are feeling ok! Counting down the days until your scan! When will it be?

Hello Mami, Livity, Sweetdreams and all ladies!

Happy weekend - please dance for me!!!!!
K xxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Everyone

Hope that yo are all enjoying your weekneds.
just a quick question from me for anyof you FET'ers out there.
should i be taking asprin aswell? i seem to remember taking it last time but cant remember exactly when in my cycle i took it.
would be so grateful if anyone could help me out.


Fozi


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Fozi  


You should probably ring them as it does depend on the person and protocol. For my first IVF, I had it in the stimming and for the rest of the treatment and for the second, I only had it after EC.

Good Luck Honey....Remember, the third time's a charm!

Pxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Paula  

thanks so much for replying. i think you are right, should really give the clinic a call tomorrow. the only thing i do remember from last is that Mr.S had to remind me when i went in for a scan to take the asprin.

i soooooo wih you are right about being third time lucky!

Fozi


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Evening all

Fozi - I had to take aspirin with my FET and I think I started it after af to build up the lining .... mind you things get hazy very quickly.  

KJP - blimey no af yet!!  You might have to revert to the lovely parsley tea!!!     here's a little af dance to try and encourage things along! 

Hi to Mami, Kelly, Sweetdreams, Paula, Future Mummy, Mac, Rex, cecilia and everyone else.

EC today and we left with 6.  The lovely Dr Saab did it and I think he was slightly disappointed too - apparently some of the follicles were empty.  Anyway, smug in a funny sort of way as it goes to prove my theory of E2 of 1000 per mature follicle (my last reading was just under 6000 and one my first it was just over 8000 and I got 8 eggies).  Now I must snap into positive thinking mode and hope they all accept DS's swimmer's attentions in the lab or lurve tonight!    We are hoping to get 3 to transfer this time around so keep your fingers crossed for us.     xxxx


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Fozi - I have been wondering the same - its so hard to remember when things happened before isn't it. Let me know what they say!

Helen - lots of      for six eggies! Lets hope they work their magic this evening. That's great you had Dr Saab today  . Keeping everything crossed for you

Hello to everyone else and hope all is well

Still no AF - arghhhhhhhhh!! Starting to worry! Its all going to get v close to my holiday too  

K xxxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Helen, 6 eggs is great hun, lots of     for fert  , and well done darling!

Future Mummy


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

Kelly Lou- good luck for your AF arriving soon, Ranieri told me to take primulot to induce mine so i did last week, it's been a strange one though- it stopped yest and started again today. 

I've now got to get my drugs ready for sniffing in a few weeks and work out the dates. I downregged last summer for the cycle that was cancelled but in may did a short protocol- to be honest I'm not looking forward to sniffing again. 

good luck with everything- everyone

K x


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi everyone

Helen - yae for 6 eggs - hope there is lots of lurve in the lab tonight and lots of good news for you tomorrow - am also glad you had Dr Saab, such a wondeful dr 

Fozi - I hadn't even thought about the aspirin qu - guess I'd better ask as well when I go in.  Where are you up to now with FET cycle?  Sending you lots of   for third time lucky also

KJP - will do a difference dance for your AF! How annoying for you  

LivityK sounds like we're tracking one another with timings (I also have PCOS!) have been spotting since Friday pm so hopefully AF will be in full flow by tomorrow.  Shall do a dance for myself I think!!   .  Also need to get my drugs sorted for DR - looking forward to this cycle being needle free until after ET!

Hope everyone has had a nice weekend - other than waiting for ET little news from me but glad that time to treatment getting shorter by the week, fed up of all this waiting,  Oh and only had 3 small glasses of wine at bbq last and felt awful today - last "big" drink for me now for a while - will have a few on hols (would be rude not to!) but not overdoing it

Hi to Future Mummy, Rex, Mami, Paula, SweetDreams

Love Kellyxx


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

Helen: praying for u that all the 6 get fertilized and all goes to blastos. keep us updated on the progress of ur little embies

Fozi: hope ur FET went well.... does UCH put Aspirin in all their protocols... i have read that this showed to increase the success rate... i never had aspirin in any of my cycles, eventhough i think i should have coz i did the cardiovascular disease tests and i appeared to have the PAI1 as homozygote... which means i have minor problems in blood clotting... my Dr said no need for Aspirin... but i think this is what was missing in my protocol.

Kellylou: I assume you are waiting for AF to start this cycle, best of luck... 

livity: wishing u also a good luck in ur cycle... hope this is it for u

i have some questions if someone can help, i need to know if my understanding for the cycle is right: first they should see me the cycle prior to cycling and on day 3 they should do the OST and the hormone tests for me and than the HYcosy.
afterward in this same cycle i should start sniffing for a week or 2 and wait for my period to come.
second cycle i should start stims (i always did short protocole)
so if the above is right, than i should stay close to the clinic one week the first month and than for 5 weeks the second

Hi to paula, future mummy, kjp and everyone else
hope u will have a nice start of week


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Mami, 

As far as I know they use aspirin and clexane in all their cycles- I'm sure it will be explained to you at your consultation- you are definitley coming to the right place, 

good luck and hi to everyone else

Kelly Lou- hope you are in full flow and getting ready to go! 

have a good day

I'm trying to start a healthy regime with a long walk but weather is pretty grotty- maybe will walk to the library, I'm a teacher so now have summer free!!

K x


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Everyone

Called the clinic at about 11 this morning (was on hold for 8 minutes!!) as usual, still waiting for one of the nurses to call me back.  

Livity- Hello fellow teacher! i am on school hols too, what age group do you teach?

Kelly- i know what you mean about the waiting, sometimes you just wanna get it over and done with    are you downregging at the mo?  i will start sniffing tomorrow.

KJP- i think we should all start saying "stay away AF!!!! " that way hopefully it will come quicker!! you could also try saffron in hot milk with a bit of honey........ still shaking my butt for an af dance!  

Helen- 6 is a great number of eggies, keeping everything crossed and hope that this are hotting up nicely in the lab.  i think you are right about the asprin starting after AF...... argh!! why cant i remember!!

Mami- not quite sure what the deal is with a short protocol (i cant even kep up with my own   ) might be a goodidea to note all these questions down and ask your consultant, are you due for a visit soon?

 Paula, Sweetdreams, Future Mummy, Mackenzie, Rex and all you lovely ladies  

Fozi


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi , 

Fozi- I was teaching special needs y1-2 autistic boys. I've actually resigned as was finding juggling tx and keeping good consistency for that group too hard, I'm going to do supply for the next bit, I was also ready for a change, It does feel a relief as it looks like our FET will be beginning of sept so can start working when I'm ready and not worry about the beginning of the school year. Although my head was good and gave me time off will be nice not to have to tell people what I'm doing. 

What do you teach? How are you finding juggling work and tx? Are you going for FET again or is it a fresh cycle? sorry for barrage of qu's

Hope everyone else is good- i'm trying to learn names and work out where people are- I'll get there.

K x


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi all

Hurrah - AF arrived but that means dreaded dilapan is tomorrow - eek!

Livity - I'm a fellow teacher too! (thank goodness as the way I have felt the last 10 days I would not have been very pleasant to the students   I'm pleased my tx is taking place during hols as it was hard hding the DR at school in the last two weeks.

Fozi - I was on hold for ages this am too! Hope you get a response soon!

Mami - think thats about right for when you need to about during the long protocol. After the initial appointments you do the DR at home in the first month.

Helen - hope your embies are doing OK and you get some good news on their progress so far.

hello Future Mummy, Rex, Sweetdreams, Paula, Kelly

K xx


----------



## XBee (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi ladies (and any gentlemen watching on)! This message board is so hot that I can't keep track anymore only after a few days away.

Welcome to Mami and Livity, you've come to the right place. I received much needed support throughout my treatment. Mami, hope you can also take time and mind off the treatment to enjoy London and day trips when you are here. End of summer sale should be in store now and sterling is cheap, plus VAT refund.

Kelly, thanks for the accupuncturist info. I'll be sure to pass onto my friend when I'm ready to announce my pregnancy. I have a good feeling about your FET, so good luck.

Mac, I'm so delighted to hear your wonderful news. I can relate to your emotional account and am sure I would be the same if it was me. I was reduced to a sobbing bundle when DD was born. I'm feeling better from the pregnancy discomforts maybe because I'm managing my food and health better. Sleeping more and eating little but frequently. Constipation related issues remaining though.

Miss Ti, how are you doing? I've gone to my GP to book prenatal with Royal Free but hope to speak with them about their care for premature babies. Just in case.

Future Mummy, how are the follies doing?

Helen, 6 eggies is still very good, it's the quality that counts. Don't know if you followed Bionic Hobbit's message train about benefits of light stims. I had many eggs but only 2 caught on and most did not make it, sadly none to freeze. Keep sending the embies positive vibes.

Kjp, good luck with AF arriving soon. Fozi, hope you get to speak to CRGH soon about the medication. It's best to check with them because everyone has different protocols. I was and still am very confused about my medication so I had to place so many phonecalls to clarify what is needed. I now get my medication (hopefully not long more to go) from NHS prescribed by my GP.

Love, XBee


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

XBee: thanks for your welcoming, am sure that this forum would be of great support for each of us during this path... i have already been to the UK, so i have already in mind some plans other than infertility treatment  also if time allows am planing to go spend a couple of days in glascow, but for this i need to arrange my time with the dr and check if its feasible... and Oh the sales are there... and i was worried on how to spend some time alone  i have now a good idea.

KjP: good luck for ur dilapan... hope it wont hurt u and all will be ok. 

fozi: in lebanon apparently they do the short protocol for everybody... the only thing that i take before the stims cycle is bcp and this applies to all the poeple i know who cycles... as for me planing to go soon, yeah... i have an appointment with Dr Serhal on the 13th of august, and iof all goes fine am planing to cycle the following month, hence i will only have to get back for 3 weeks to dubai and than get back for 6 weeks to london. i already have called some poeple for appartments, i saw a good one in bloomsburry that i will be checking upon my visit in august.

livity: thanks for ur clarifications 

Am si excited to start a fresh cycle in good hands... i have a good feeling about it this time, i dont know why deep inside i feel its gonna work


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi girls,

Helen -    your embies are all fertilized and getting ready to get back home. Keeping everything crossed for ET  

Mami - when are you coming to UK? You will love the clinic, very friendly and professional.

KJP - great news about AF! Good luck with dilapan hun   

Just a quick update from me - had a bleeding on weekend (brown and then a little red) so panicked and called a clinic yesterday. Thought it was over.    in dh' arms all evening. Dr Iff told me to come today for the emergency scan (I am only 6w3d!) And we saw 2 beautiful heartbeats!! It was fantastic! They also found hematoma (sp?) in my uterus so that explains the bleeding. But there is no danger to twins. 

Another 3 weeks of waiting started until next scan.. By the way Fozi, Kelly, KJP - with FET you have to have Gestone injections until 10 weeks of pregnancy. Did you know that I am a little shocked, my bum is not happy about it  

Olivia xxx


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow Olivia - thats fabulous news.  Sorry to hear you had the initial scare and upset but so pleased to hear all is OK. 2 heartbeats  - how exciting for you both.  

Look after yourself

K xx

P.S I am so not looking forward to the Gestone. Did your DH do the injections? I had a horrid reaction to it last time so not looking forward to that again!! How are your jabs going? Do you put anything on your skin first to help?
Any Gestone gratefully received


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

That should say any Gestone tips!!! not just any Gestone gratefully received (I'm not mad!!)

K xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Wow Olivia that's exciting- twins! 

I'm also going for FET so it looks like there's a few of us. Am so not looking forward to gestone, found just clexane bad enough on my 2ww.

KJP- when is your transfer? I think you are a few weeks ahead of me. 

Have a nice evening

Livity K x


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

KJP, Livity - thanks darlings! will give you a list of Gestone tips tomorrow - dh is moaning I am on pc all evening  

have a great evening xxxx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Olivia that is wonderful news I am thrilled for you.  hope you are celebrating with some chocolate cake!

KJP hope dilapan goes ok thinking of you hun  

hi to everyone else just a quick post as am still at work.
thinking of you all but am almost def leaving the ACU as we had our consultation with the Uber consultant in Cornell ($350 for half an hour on the telephone!!!) and he was very encouraging about our chances, and their success rates are amazing - 40% live birth rate with testicular sperm compared to ACU 10-25% so we are going to go for a cycle in December over there. If it doesn't work out we will come back to use my frozen eggs for dIVF here so will keep an eye on all my FF ACU  and am wishing love   and a slew of BFPs to all.
C


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Olivia - HURRAH, HURRAH, HURRAH.  What absolutely marvellous news - I can't imagine how chuffed you and DH must be.  AND I am just so chuffed for you!

KJP - Excellent news that AF has finally arrived.  I really hope the dilipan goes ok tomorrow.

Livity K - hi there.  I am on gestone again even though this is a fresh cycle.  My only real life saving tip is to get DH to do it in the derriere  .  I still have a dead, sore patch on my right thigh from my last FET by trying to do it by myself.  For some reason DH has the knack and even though we are only on day 2, I am amazed that there is no bruising .... yet!  Saying that, it was only my first clexane injection tonight so the bruising is bound to start soon.

Hi Xbee - thanks for your positive words.  Yes I certainly did read Bionic Hobit's post with great interest.  Lucky you getting your meds from your GP - I think mine would fall off his chair if I suggested any sort of contribution from the surgery.  

Hi Fozi - don't you just love being put on hold when you try and phone the clinic.  My biggest annoyance is trying to get through at 9am on the dot and they don't turn the phones off answering machine until 9.15 AND the answering machine still says Assisted Conception Unit which is a bit of a cock up after the big rebranding!  Hey, stupid things annoy me.  

Kelly and Future Mummy - thanks also for your positive words.  Kelly, not long until hols  .  Future Mummy - how are you feeling?  Any signs?

Hi Mami - interesting that in Lebanon they only put you onto short protocol.  Going by your age I suspect you will be on long protocol and if that is the case, your timings look about right .... although after egg transfer you could probably go back home for a couple of weeks before official test date.  I can't believe they don't use baby aspirin at least in Lebanon - it seems very strange especially if you have a clotting disorder.  They just seem to use it as a matter of course here .... also the heparin should help as well.  So pleased you are having such positive thoughts about your journey to UCH to conceive - I think remaining positive is half the battle.   

Hi to all you other lovely ladies.

AFM, 5 out of 6 eggies fertilized.  Alpesh wants to see what is happening tomorrow before we have a plan of action.  We might well push to blast if they are close runners so keep your fngers crossed that none lag behind.  Alpesh also agreed to a transfer of 3 (if they make it) so quite nerve wracking but we think the right decision as a double blasto transfer hasn't worked for us twice.  Now waiting in trepidation for tomorrow's daily update from the lovely embryologists.  

Love to all

H
xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Helen, lots of       , excellent fert rate !

Future Mummy


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

hey girls 
hope everyone is ok
Helen: 5 fertilized!!! this is awesome... am sure at leat 3 of them are gonna be quite strong... crossing all fingures for u.
I hope today u get a call informing u that all 5 are dividing excelently

Cecilia: i hope this move will be the one for u... i heard lots of things about cornell and especially about dr schlegel, he is apparently number one in the world in male infertility. is he the one doing the TESE? 

Olivia: congratulations on the twins... u should feel over the clouds now... i should be in london on the 12 of august, planing to stay this time only for a week and than maybe get back in the middle of septembre...  

hi to everyone else
sorry if am not asking about everyone as i still need some time to get accustomed to who is who  u should understand


----------



## XBee (Jun 17, 2009)

Olivia, that is brilliant news!    What a great boost to IVF mums to be. Important to rest and eat well especially with twins. Are you getting any pregnancy symptoms yet? You must have heard of the classic, What to Expect when Expecting, that gives a lot of useful tips about health, diet, etc.

Helen, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for your 5 little ones.

Looking at the discussion thread about gestone, Kjp, Olivia and Livity. Although I've been spared the torture of the gestone, I was flumbling with clexane for a long time even though it's a "lesser evil". Recently I found a simple trick to minimise the pain and bruising simply by touching different areas of the pinched skin fold for a patch with the least feeling. It hurts least to inject that patch, and I can now administer it myself easily. Maybe there is a different trick for gestone?

Love and best of all wishes to everyone.

XBee


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Sorry but this is a me post I am afraid.

Well we met the lovely lovely and very knowledgable Mr Serhal at our appointment yesterday and the great news is that my results came back as excellent (not bad for a 36 year old).  My antral folicles were 6 in right ovary, 13 in left ovary.  FSH 8.1, AMH 26.27.  My body responded really well in response to having the drug Gonal-F (that they use in IVF cycles).  Mr Serhal even said, we can do lots of things to you in IVF but the one thing we can not do is improve your eggs if they are no good, so really relieved and so happy that my results were so good and that Mr Serhal says he will have no problem getting me pregnant using my eggs.  yes..... fantastic news.  What was very interesting and what Mr Serhal didnt have an answer for is that I had my AMH done back in March at the LWC and they got a result of 6.17 (pmol/L) and now in July its 26.27 (pmol/L).  I think that maybe the reiki, self hypnosis and herbal tablets I have been taking the last few months are to answer for that but he said he cant explain that, very strange.  I dont care really just relieved that I am all ok and ovarian reserve and hormones all great. 

Sadly afraid I cant say the same for dear dear DH..... I am afraid me and DH had the worst possible news we could of got yesterday  , we were told the results of DH's genetic tests ( y chromosome micro deletion and karotyping) and Y chromosome micro deletion is fine no problem but his karoyping came back that DH has "balanced reciprocal translocation chromosome 3 and chromosome 5".  I am no expert by any means on this genetic chromosome abnornomality however, I know a little bit about it to realise that this is really SXXX news.  Mr S has referred us to a Genetic Specialist who will give us all the facts and implications and risks etc involved with trying to use DH's sperm with PGD (preimplatation genetic diagnosis) where they test the embroyos before they put them back at EC and if ok they put them back but if not ok they disregard them.  However, Mr S could not guarantee that even if me and DH have this (hugely costing PGD done at around £3,000 on top of the normal cost of IVF TX) that we still might have miscarriage and most importantly could have a baby with abnormalities and defects, this is a huge huge risk to take and me and DH have some serious decisions to make as to what we do next.  

However, what is very clear that our only choice of having a baby is either this PGD or donor sperm  . 

Me and DH are totally gutted and heartbroken.  I never thought this would happen after our good news recently that DH had tiny amounts of sperm found in SA's.  But no use having sperm if its not any good and cant get us a healthy normal baby.  Feeling really tearful    and feel sick and in total shock.  Sorry for the bad news. What with my friend being diagnosed with terminal cancer on Friday, I thought things couldnt get any worse, silly me for thinking that!!!

Hello to everyone hope you are all ok and wishing you all the best, be back soon to do personals when feeling upto it....

Sweetdreamsxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Sweetdreams 
I'm so sorry to hear your news, that is just a horrible shock and thing to take in, 

Big   

thinking of you and your DH

good luck with the tough decisions you have to make,

Livity K x


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

Sweetdreams: am really sorry for the news about DH sperm... i know how hard it feels, but if it is something of releif i assure u that at then end if u choose to go in the donor route it wont be as hard as u think.
in the begining its hard to deal with it but with time it becomes very easy... Dh now is mroe exited than me to get our baby.... he wants me to do IVF quickly and he keeps talking about things he will do for this baby once he is here... he told me that genetics doesnt count too much, the important is that he will be there all the 9 months when the baby is growing and he will see each U/S. he also said, the baby will be raised his way not any other man's way, so this is what makes him his son.... and i guess he is right.
just think, if u know now that u were swaped in the hospital when u were born with another baby and ur parents arent urs... would u let them go am sure not, because the years u spent raised by them are what counts... and am sure them also wont look for the other kid and let u go.... i hope this helps u a bit

btw, can someone advice how long does it take for the AMH level to be ready??


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Sweetdreams - so sorry hun    What a horrible shock. 

Take you time to make the decision. Will be thinking of you 

xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

hi Mami, 
to get AMH you have blood tests done one day and then an injection (of whatever they measure your response to ), then next day they test your bloods again and I think you get the result that day or next. Its not long

Livity k


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

thanks livity for ur reply  never done this... only had FSH done which was 5.4


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh Sweetdreams - I am so gutted for you and DH.        How horrible to get such good news followed by such cr*p.  I know you have a lot of decisions to make.  Take your time and let it all sink in.  PGD might well work and UCH are nothing if not the experts in this field so you are definitely in the right place.  

Love Helen
x


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi girlies,

Helen - excellent fertilization! Keeping everything crossed for all 5 embies are getting stronger as we speak   

Xbee - yeh, I am feeling very sick all day, can't eat much and my boobs are painful to touch. I am emotional for no reason and my boss at work thinks I have a problem with my bladder. Need to pee/knickers checking (sorry, tmi) all the time.. How many weeks are you now? When is your next scan? By the way, thanks for "what to expect when expecting" - I didn't know about this book.

KJP, Livity, Fozi, Kelly - about Gestone. FYI - I have size 10 flat bum and when I saw the needle for the first time I thought I'll faint. I was so scared of it that I spent hours to research the best ways of doing it. Apparently the problem is not the progesterone but the preservatives in it. The muscle can't metabolise it fast and we get a painful lumps. My DH normally does it and he is very good but when he is away I inject myself in the legs. Below tips really helped me:

1. Do injection in the morning NOT in the evening - after you go to bed your bum muscle will have no chance to metabolise the injection and you most likely will wake up next morning with a painful lump. When you walk during the day you give your muscle the better chance to deal with it.

2. Massage your bum daily (5 min would do) with bio oil, arnica cream or if you have a reaction - try Calendula cream. It's painful massage but your lumps with go in a day (DH's job).

3 Stretch your muscle when you can - I found it fantastic relief. It's painful at first but pain goes away fast.

4. Ideally you should inject in your bum and legs so each site of injection has 3 days break. I couldn't do it cos I found injections into legs are more painful (I have thin chicken legs) but I still do 1 or 2 inj in each leg weekly to give some rest to the bum.

4. Apply a frozen pees bag prior the injection to numb your bum - you wouldn't feel pain of needle going in. 

5. There are a lot of advices to apply something warm after injection - it didn't work for me but may be useful for others. 

6. Remember always to warm the ampule in your bra for at least 15 minutes (this is most important tip!) before injecting it. Oil will become thinner and it's easier to absorb by the muscle. 

So far I've done 31 injections and it's another 26 to go if everything is ok (I know it's about 8 weeks in total but they don't tell you that, do they?) At first it was like a big deal every day and all I could think about is INJECTION but somehow it doesn't matter that much anymore. I don't have lumps or bruises now, I think it takes time to get used to it. Hope it helps, if I think about anything else I will let you know.

Olivia xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Olivia, 

That's really helpful but also scary... hadn't really thought about it in that much detail, hopefully as you say getting pregnant will take my mind off it.. fingers crossed. 

good luck to you. 

Livity K x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

Sweetdreams, I am so sorry    

Thought I would mention my experience with Gestone , as I had so many injections of it. I have been told by various docs never to inject in leg or thigh, as it is intramuscular and has to go in the right place or it can damage a nerve especially the sciatic nerve. 
It should be the bum, the outer upper quadrant on each side. If not sure, first time, ask the nurse to draw a circle with permanent ink pen on the areas on bum. Sounds funny but it helps a lot.

warm the oil first with your body temperature ( I put it in my bra , but you can hold it in your hand for say 10 mn  , I leave it in my bra for 15-20 mns. The fact it has oil in it is what makes it painful, so the warmer the oil the better.

some people put ice before and after , others some emla cream ( from Boots) , I don't.

I use two different kind of needles, the blue ones and green ones. the green ones to withdraw liquid and blue ones to inject as they are thinner and not as long although still intramuscular ones. Sometimes you have to insist to get the blue ones as more expensive .

Ask your husband to put the needle in as quickly as possible. As far as injecting is concerned I prefer it done very quickly , some people don't.

wait a bit after injecting before taking needle out. 

Also before injecting, withdraw a bit with pusher to see if blood comes in serynge, it should not, and if that is the case try again with different needle. However it has never happened to me to get some blood ( very rare, but was advised by nurses to do it that way).

I think I have mentionned everything I can think of.

Have a nice evening all,

Future Mummy


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Sweetdreams-   I am just so sorry that you have had such bad news. you have had a really tough week, no wonder you are tearful.  i hope that once you have had time to absorb it all, you will be at peace with whatever decision you take.  you know we are here to support you no matter what. 


Fozi


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello!

Just a quikie from me..............

Olivia-      congratulations!! twins, thats just fabulous. am really happy for you. hope that the spotting subsides really soon  
I did read about having to take gestone even after you get a BFP, but to be honest, my chicken-like thighs will be well worth it!!..,if i were to ever get a BFP, i dont think i would mind even takin them twice a day!! (ok, maybe not    )
Thanks so much for telling us about injecting in the morning. i thought we HAD to do it in the evening and so was waking up with huge lumps on my bottom! will def be taking them in the morning when i havet take them in a couple of weeks.

Helen- Excellent results!!! keeping everything crossed for blasts if thats what you are hoping for.  am waiting in anticipation!  

Livity- i can totally understand that you have taken time to focus on your treatment. after much thought i decided to go partime. its was so hard to go from being a senior member of staff to being in just 2 days a week, but i guess its worth the sacrifice.  i teach year 1 age children but they follow the year 2 syllabus level of work (private school- hence the pushy academics!   )

I spoke to the clinic. i need to take the asprin once my af starts so thats a relief, unfortunately when i told the nurse about the slight swelling a pain i have been getting she said that it wasnt "normal"  i just assumed it was as every other time i have asked about rashes, sensitive skin, headaches etc i have been told its just "normal side effects!"      she said i need to keep an eye on it. so i am a little concerned but not gonna worry about it too much.

Big   to everyone.
Ta ta for now.
Fozi


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Sweet Dreams,

Feeling for you and your DH. SO sorry you have such tough news.    
Take support form each other and you know we are here if you need to chat.
Thinking of you  
K x


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Olivia and Future Mummy - thank you so much for your Gestone tips  . They are so helpful, its for such a long time if you get BFP isn't it. Have mailed the tips to DH!! Really appreciate these tips. Felt very rushed by the nurse today and felt I had lots of questions (find it annoying when that happens as you feel you want to be listened to but know they are answering the same questions all day everyday)

Fozi - I was given the same response today about taking baby aspirin.  

Livity - where are you in your FET tx?

Helen - everything OK with your embies?     

Survived horrible Dilapan today but seem to be on emotional overload. Been very tearful all day. Also, due to very long wait for AF, it now looks like tx is going to run into our booked holiday. V gutted as not been away for ages and have been through so much in last couple of years and really needed the break. Know tx is priority but just doesn't help state of mind!

Have a couple of questions ladies - hope you can help:
1. Anyone who has FET. Can you remember how many days after AF you had transfer I know this can vary - just as a guide)

2. Due to my horrendous, lengthy transfer last time they are going to sedate me this time (anyone else had transfer under sedation? - anything worth knowing?)

3. Any tips on cheap places for buying Gestone.

4. Other than on transfer day when are key days for acupuncture during FET?

Sorry for lots of 'me' stuff. Need to go to bed and start again tomorrow I think.

Night all - more personals tomorrow
K xxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi All, 
KJP I'm due to start sniffing in 2 weeks, then next period should be a week after that, then scan and prep drugs- I think transfer will be early sept. 

Its all a bit unknown to me. So any answers to KJP's qu's gratefully received. As are gestone tips however scary!

KJP- what is dilapan? haven't heard of it, hope you are ok. Also know what you mean about holiday- we're going away for 3 days next week but not the same as long break which seems hard to fit in with tx. 

Helen hope embies coming on well.  

Livity K


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Morning all

Just off to acupuncture in a mo but thought I would quickly pop on and answer KJP's questions to the best of my ability!

I was about 16 days after transfer.  As a guide they say 2-3 weeks.  I haven't heard of doing ET under sedation.  Sounds like a great idea although (tmi!) I think I would be scared of my rather full bladder under those circumstances!     I found gestone was cheapest last time at Boots.com.  Healthcare at home were not competitive for Gestone and Clexane (they just seem to come into their own with the "hard" fertility drugs.  My acupuncturist said that weekly was enough (apart from transfer) during FET.  She said you were really just preparing the lining.  If the lining was not quite up to snuff she said she would have suggested more sessions.  

As for moi, yesterday I had three embies streets ahead of the other two so it is looking as though transfer could be today (hence the just in case acupuncture session).  Of course, as we know, the other two laggers could have caught up overnight.  At the moment I am in limbo until the embryologists call DH.  This means, I am having to have lots of just in case acupuncture.  I sort of hoped for Friday as I had everything perfectly arranged for a blasto transfer, but if three are definitely better than the others then I just want them back as soon as possible.  

Love

H
xx


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks Helen - very useful. Enjoy your acupuncture and hope today brings more good news, sounds like your embies are doing really well.    

By the way - With sedated transfer they fill the bladder once you are under! - I had wondered the same thing!!

Have a good day everyone
K xx


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Ahhh - bladder filling under sedation makes a bit more sense  .  Well after bleeding all over the acupuncture table (the clexane has definitely kicked in now  ) I arrived back home for the embryologist call.  4 are doing really well so it looks like we will be pushing on to blastocyst on Friday - they are all top quality at the moment apart from one poor little beggar who has only made 4 cells compared to his 8 cell big brothers!  They are doing assisted hatching today to get them ready.  

Hurrah - I love little bits of good news on the ttc journey!!

H
x

PS:  I have loved the Gestone tips - so far only one bruise on the derriere and no horrid lumps.  I really strongly agree with Future Mummy re avoiding the thigh.  I really do still have a painful, dead patch from last FET.  Fozi - hope your swelling has gone down.


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi all,

I took a day off today and just woke up.. It's 11am, I can't believe it! I usually get up at 5am to get 6am train to City. Definitely a pregnancy symptom to be so tired  

Helen - yey, glad to hear embies are doing so well. Good luck for today! I am thinking about you having triplets, how much fun is that going to be!   Good luck for today, I agree about getting them back asap. 

KJP - My transfer was on day 21 (I have long cycle, they gave us a choice of day 19-21). I calculated if I conceived naturally when my babies would be 5 days old and it was day 21 so we went for it. ET under sedation is definitely good idea - shame I didn't have one. I found the cheapest Gestone in ali's pharmacy in Shadwell (5 GBP for 100mg ampule, I think Boots charges somewhere around 10 but I can be wrong). Acu - I did once before AF, once a week later, then twice on the transfer day, then after the test in 2 weeks.

Fozi - sorry to hear about the swelling, hope it goes away soon. Did you start your Progynova tablets yet? 

Lots of love to everyone,
Olivia x


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks Olivia for the gestone info - I just realised I need to buy some more.  You are right, Boots aren't good value any more (12.15 per 100).  Chemist Direct are however £5.85 for the 100 vial and their clexane is quite competitive at the moment as well.  

I can't imagine how tired you must be feeling with twins.  In the first 14 weeks I remember dragging my backside up the stairs straight from work and crawling into bed absolutely exhausted.  I don't think I have ever felt tiredness like it.  Try and get as much shut eye as you can, especially as morning sickness quite often starts around now if it is going to.

Love H
x


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks Helen! Any idea why they call it "morning sickness"? I am feeling sick all day, it's worse when I am hungry and worse after I eat. So I try just have a little snacks rather then 3 meals a day. But it makes me more confident that little ones are doing fine when I feel sick. Did you have ginger biscuits to fight the nausea? Any other tips?

Thanks hun
Olivia x


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi Olivia

Yes I did eat ginger biscuits and drank real ginger beer (no alcohol obviously).  I just found if I constantly nibbled I was much better and also the tireder I got the worse the sickness/nausea was.  The name morning sickness is a myth - you are right, it can be morning, noon and night sickness  .  Mine got progressively worse until about 14 weeks and then slowly tapered off and was gone at 17 weeks but everyone is different.  My friends who had girls seemed to suffer more than us carrying boys but that could have just been a coincidence.  Ha, but carrying two I suspect there will be no relief!  Keep smiling honey!  It's a good sign!

H
x


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

hey Helen: good news about ur embies... hope all the 4 will be strong blastos and u get triplets


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Afternoon ladies  

Just popped on to say a massive "wahoooooo" to Olivia....twins eh....crickey your going to busy...and happy as a pig in mud soon...we are both delighted for you...and should be able to share stories as we go along  

Helen....we've both got most things crossed for you...4 embies that seem to be going along nicely....so a mass of luck from us heading you way  

All ok here - wife getting bigger...things to buy getting longer...days of pubs drawing in (but weekends in full flow still, although last Saturday at Lords was a messy old affair  )...life is great really  

Love & luck to all you other ladies...hoping this time will be your time

Have a great afternoon ladies


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Girls, 
When I was injecting clexane , I got it from my GP. Maybe worth asking him/her? some of them accept to prescribe. I got my gestone from central homecare,  a while ago ( for last IVF) for about 5 pounds each vial and I think it depends which clinic/ hospital you are with as they have some agreements with each of them . At the time I was a a different clinic .
this time , my pregnyl was £ 4.50 each, a gonal F pen 450 was if I remember well £ 103, which although expensive was much less than ACU or other clinics pharmacy.

I also get cyclogest from my GP. did not seem to be a problem at all for him to prescribe. 

Helen, lots of       for today hun  ,hurry up Friday so that you are PUPO  

Future Mummy


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Sweetdreams just wanted to say how terribly sorry I am to hear that news - absolutely devastating.  You know we are here to support you if you want to chat, this news will take some time to deal with I'm sure so be gentle with yourself   .  Life can be very cruel.


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Olivia - twins, wow.  Wonderful news and good that they've found a reason for the bleeding that isn't of danger to the little ones.  I hope you're managing to relax just a little bit although I'm sure easier said than done

Helen - fab news on the embies brilliant ratio of those that are still doing well   .  Woo hoo, hoping that everything keeps progressing over the next few days - keep us posted. 

KJP - glad that dilipan is out of the way - glad you asked those questions as I am confused too - all I know with accupuncture is mine said at a minimum to see once during DR, once during oestrogen phase and then once before and after transfer.  Although I'm going once a week at the moment (will try anything!).  Brill news that DR is over hope that you feel a bit better in this next phase.

FutureMummy thanks for the drug price tips - need to start my shopping soon!

Hi Livity think I'm almost at the same stage as you - hope you're enjoying your summer hols so far (and Fozi) - boo to the weather, really rubbish

Fozi - boo to the side effects but if they were really worried they would do something about it, not just say keep an eye on it. 

Am too loving the gestone tips - yikes sounds horrendous!

Mami - how are you doing - have you found somewhere to stay in London yet?  When is your first appointment?

I'm okay - having the strangest AF (is this normal after IVF cycle?) - spotting last Friday, thought had started Monday pm as had period pains and some bleeding - then ever since spotting on and off during the day but nothing really heavy, still ongoing  - so what do I count as day 1?  Monday I guess, am worried it's not a proper period then will start DR on day 14 but won't really be day 14.  Should I ring the clinic?  Also just saw some photos of an old friend who I don't see anymore who had a baby and vaguely know her friends who were there for the christening - literally everyone of them there had a bump - I thought after all this time I would accept that majority of women just get pregnant very quickly and I shouldn't begrudge all these new babies but I just can't help it.  Makes me sad    Worried I will have rounds and rounds of treatment and never get a sticky BFP - sorry just feeling sorry for myself tonight will be happier tomorrow!

Kellyxx


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

Kellylou: i totally understand what u wrote on ur post... beleive me u are not the only one... but u are gonna get there eventually and u are gonna skip all ur friends coz at one shot u are gonna get twins . Me i open ******** and all my friedns profile pictures are either them with their kids or their kids, am the only one remaining with my picture ... but i know that very soon am gonna put the picture of my babies... u have to beleive its gonna work and u see it will work... we all go through those moments where we think its not gonna happen, but this is not real, this only when we are weak when we feel like this... my dr told me something the first time i was at my ivf appointment he was like "walls are getting pregnant nowadays, so why are u worried?"
as for me, for the week in august i will be staying in holiday inn in mayfair and my appointment is on the 13th. i did some online research for appartments and i contacted some poeple and they are gonna show me what they have once am there... but i cannot book anything now until I have my appointment and know the dates i should be there...
i am crossing my fingures that all will be ok and i can cycle in sept since its the perfect time for DH to come spend with me 10 days without needing to take off from his annual leave, also my mom will be flying to the US so she can also drop by for another 10 days .
btw, during the sniffing period, the dr dont need to see me right it should be like the short protocole, i need to be there once stims start, no
u will be cycling in august??


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks Mami you are right and I feel better for reading that.  I have however some more news on my rollercoaster of treatment (nothing ever seems to be straightforward with me!)

Mentioned period was very strange, stopping and starting since last Friday (had cramps and some red blood Monday) - still no proper sign of it yesterday night (some spotting  on and off still) so decided to do a HPT and it's come back positive and again this morning.  How can that be my body has tried to have a period and red blood which is never good news.  So hot footed it to the CRGH this morning for a blood test and waiting for results this afternoon.  Did a preg test after my chemical pregnancy in June which was negative so nothing to do with that.  No congrats please (I know you'll understand) - even if HCG comes back ok (and it might not) suspect problem with progesterone - was only 40 last time so will be back for gestone injections and I guess another Beta test tomorrow or Saturday to see if going up as should be (last time it dropped).  Seems to be mirror of what happened with my chemical pregnancy, so can't believe this will have a happy ending unfortunately.  I'm okay though, no where near as bad as last time as wasn't execting this and whatever happens there is a silver lining that I can get pregnant naturally which I thought would never happen.

Not supposed to post on forums at work but I'm desperate today so will have to take that chance

Sorry that's a me post - will update this evening


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

Kellylou: i dont want to give u too much hopes but in my ectopic pregnancy when i started loosing blood, i called my doctor and he told me not to be scared except if i start loosing blood clots coz sometimes many women loose blood in their first trimestre due to the expension of the uterus... so this can be what is happening with u.
praying hard for u that ur beta will come back surprising and very high and that it will double,
and that my previous post where i told u that it will happen eventually would have realized in less than 10 hours 
kisses


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Everyone

Kelly- have you had your bloods back yet? what a confusing time for you, but honey,you MUSNT feel like  things are straight forward for everyone else apart form you.  this whole experience is enough to make us all want to be sedated (or just crawl under a rock!)  at one time or another. you are stronger than you think. and although you may not feel it at the moment, things will start to fall into place either way.   keeping everything crossed for you.

KJP- oh my fellow dilapan buddy! you are such a brave cookie. i am just dreading having it!. did you have it under sedation? hope that you are recovering and not feeling too down.  having ET/FET under sedation sounds like a fab idea to me. so many women are wheeled out of theatre and they always look like thy have had a lovely time during their ET. whereas me, i come out with all my hair soaked a the tears have trickled UP due to being suspended backwards on that funny bed!!! i find it soooo painful, methinks i shall ask (more like BEG!!) for them to consider it for me aswell.  
did you find out how many days after af the transfer takes place? will be rooting for you  

Mami- you know what? sometimes it does actually feel like walls are pregnant, ALL of them!!!  some days it feels like the whole world is having a baby.   i know exactly what you mean about friend's ******** profiles being full of children's faces. i too think i am the only one left amongst my close friends and family who has no children. its so easy to get down about it, bt we have to try and stay postive.  

Olivia- hope that you are well my lovely. in answer t your question, i am not taking progynova, i am on a FET cycle and taking primulot and that annoying spray!

Howdy and     Sweetdreams, Cecilia, MissTi, Rex, Future Mummy, Mr & Mrs Bigfish, Helen, Livity, Paula and everyone.

Fozi


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks Mami for your kind words - that has reassured me a little.  I liked your drs expression about the walls getting pregnant 

You're right you don't need to see the drs during the sniffing stage but they will want to scan you when your period arrives to check down regulated properly so just before you start the injections

Fozi - hee hee for wanting to crawl under a rock - or just hibernate and make it all go away! I definitely think if you have had  bad experiences at ET they should let you do the next one under sedation - you're paying them lots of money after all

Helen - if ET is still tomorrow then sending you all the luck in the world and hope those embies have continued to do well

Hi to everyone else

Well for now I have positive news - my HCG was 163 - I think I am about 13dpo, my progesterone is higher than last time at 63  - have started gestone and they want me back for bloods on Monday - I asked if I could go at the weekend as such a long time to wait but they wanted to have a few days to have a clearer picture on Monday.  So keep   for me.  I shall try not to go   in the meantime.  I am finding it best to try not to think that I am pregnant otherwise if my levels drop it would be too unbearable - although easier said than done.  All seems very very surreal and can't quite get my head around it.  Right off to read those gestone tips and because last minute had to get it from ACU at £10 a vial - rip off.  Oh one question - do you put gestone in the fridge or keep it at room temperature - it's out for now

Love to all
Kellyxx


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi, I wonder If I could join you?
I've just tested negative after my 3rd cycle of IUI at UCH. The plan is to move onto IVF. I'm due to see Dr S on tuesday. Its likely I'll have the short protocol as am 41yrs and although my FSH is ok, my antral follicle count is low and AMH is 9. Having read alot of the threads it all feels quite daunting and you become very aware of all the pitfalls and disappointments that can occur in the space of a few weeks. The 2WW with the IUI was bad enough!
I was wondering where everyone sourced there drugs?
Anyway wishing you all lots of luck,
Vicky


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Evening my lovely ones

Kelly - Wowee - what a marvellous surprise.  I am sending you lots of    for a nice raise in those HCG and progesterone levels over the weekend.  What a rollercoaster ride but how wonderful to know you can get pregnant naturally.  

Hi Vicks - welcome to the mad house  !  Seriously, there are a great bunch of girls on this thread (and Mr Bigfish!) and the support is second to none.  I am your age with similar OST results and they put me on something called the sub optimal protocol.  It is a bit of a mixture between short and long, the main difference being you don't sniff for quite as long as our ovaries are more naturally suppressed than they would like.  I suspect this might be the way they go with you.  I get my main fertility drugs from Healthcare at Home - half the price of CRGH.

Fozi - defo speak to them about ET under sedation.  I am supposed to be a straightforward case and I always find it a bit traumatic and more time consuming than they suggest so goodness knows what you poor things go through.  

Hi Mami - really pleased that you are organised for your first week's stay - not long now until your appointment with Mr Serhal.  Hope your credit card is ready for all that shopping!  

Future Mummy - good tip about the GP.  Did you write a letter to try and get the prescription or did you pop in and harrass them in person?  
How are you feeling at the moment?  Not long now!

Well hello Mr Big Fish - lovely to see you here again for a little visit!  I am so pleased you are enjoying your lasts pub visits and cricket sojourns before your life changes so drastically (for the better of course!).  Love to Mrs Big Fish as well.  We all really appreciate your support still.

Sweetdreams - how are you honey?

Hi to Livity, Mac, Paula, Olivia, Cecilia, Miss TI, Rex, KJP et al.

Yesterday we had a call saying how brilliantly our little embies were doing but today's was a bit flat.  Alpesh just said that there were 4 embies adding on cells as they should and 2 or 3 were more advanced.  It seemed as if he was trying to talk me out of a 3 embryo transfer.  I started this cycle hoping for a 3 embryo transfer and got agreement from Mr Ranieri at my follow up so I will be really disappointed if we have 3 gooduns and can only put back the two.  All in all this cycle is horrendously expensive and I want to have the best chance possible.  I don't want triplets but could probably cope with twins but DH and I have discussed multiples and we are prepared to take a chance.  Alpesh also said we might have to have split transfer ....... two ETs!!!  I HOPE NOT!!  Anyway, I am really hoping that I have 3 blastos suitable for transfer tomorrow.  Keep yer fingers crossed.  

Love H

PS:  Also had a really sore throat the last few days.  How annoying as I am hardly ever ill.  Saying that, in my case anything that keeps my immune system busy during embryo transfer and implantation is probably a good thing!!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

Helen, My GP  knows I am having IVF, he has seen a couple of prescriptions and emails from IVF docs in the past. So I just emailed him asking for some clexane and cyclogest. Mind you, in between cycles, he has also agreed to prescribe me some cyclogests , while trying nat. I have to say that my GP is a gem. He knows how expensive it is , and he has always tried to help.
My test date is in a week ( wed) I feel I have been on 2WW for a month!
regarding ET, it is your choice and nobody else to decide how many embies. They can strongly advise one way or another but it is your choice  

Kelly, gestone is kept outside the fridge  

Vicks, welcome  , sorry about your BFN  , I am getting my drugs from Central Homecare 

Future Mummy


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Kelly that's potentially very exciting news, do you get checked again for your levels?  Really good luck...   is it a pregnancy that will go all the way!!

Hi to everyone else, 

I'm knackered so will write more tomorrow. 

Livity K x


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Evening Ladies

So many posts today!

Kelly - gosh! Keep us posted and everything crossed for you   .  Also, Gestone is just kept at room temp.  Mine kicks off next week - joy!

Future Mummy - your 2WW does seem long! Hope you are managing to keep sane! HAve you been able to distract yourself much?

Helen - keeping everything crossed    for three blastos tomorrow.   

Fozi - would like to say don't worry about the dilapan but I was petrified.  Did not have sedation but wish I had!! So pleased about my sedation for ET!  Loved your description about ET - very amusing!! Are you feeling OK?

Hi Vicks - welcome to the board.  There were quite a few posts yesterday about sourcing drugs - might be use  

Mami - sounds like you are ready to go! Mayfair is a nice part of town to be spending some time in. The 13th will soon arrive for you  

Hi Livity, Sweetdreams, Olivia, Bigfish and anyone else I've missed

I am now taking my Progynova and have next scan next Weds.  Have managed to add a week onto our original planned holiday as it looks (due to very long wait for last AF) that transfer will fall mid-week through our weeks holiday we have booked. AT least we do not need to rush down now and will then have an additional week to take it easy and   that it all works out.
Just started reading Inconceivable by Julia Indichova which was highly recommended by my acupuncturist.  All about a woman who was told she could not have children and about her journey to becoming a mummy. Anyone else read it?

Lots of love to all
Must get some sleep!
K xx


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

hi Girls
Kelly lou: sooooooooo happy for u, am sure ur beta will be over 1000 on monday and all will be fine. will be praying  for u that all would be perfect... try not to worry and relax, as a good pregnancy needs this to proceed

KJP: hope all is great with u.. where are u planing to sepnd ur week vacation when is ur transfer planned to??

livity: hope u are doing fine

future mummy: geston is the oil shots of progesterone right i have plenty of biogest (i guess another name) shots from last cycles, do u think they would mind me using them at uch? do they insist on gestone its weird in lebanon those shots are cheap...  its for about 3$ each, around 1,5 pounds... 

Helen: good news about ur little embies  i really hope for u that they put back 3 strong ones... and all the 3 will stick... btw, in lebanon they dont have any law regarding how many embies to transfer, which is weird... some drs put back 6 but u barely see more than 2 sticking... i guess this have something in the protocol there where lower implantation rate is really low. and yeah my credit card is ready for lots of payments those 2 months  the good thing is it is related to a frequent flyer program  so i can redeem what i spend with tickets  a cycle in UCH should cost around 7000 pounds right this is including medicins

viks: welcome to this thread... when are u planing to have ivf? u know i dont really beleive in IUI... i am 30, have perfect fallopian tubes... i was responding perfectly to clomid (4 mature fiollicules in 10 days + additional 3 samller) and donor had around 50 Million sperm (but i guess a low motility) and i did 2 times and it didnt work... so i guess IVFis better, not a loss of time

Fozi: hope everything is great with u

Olivia: how have u been?

kisses to all


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

Mami, never heard of biogest, but if it is the same ingredients as Gestone  , I am sure UCH will be OK with it, still I would ask them, to make sure  

I feel AF pains starting, it is day 21 of my cycle ( 9/10 days past ovulation) , I usually have short cycles ( short luteal phase) , last month was 22 days , the month before 24, so I have a feeling that AF is on its way like clockwork irrespective of cyclogest ! 

Have a good day all,

Future Mummy


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi girlies,

Just a quick one from work.. 

Kelly - great news hun, keep them coming   Gestone will give you the all support you need. Keep yourself busy at weekend. I have everything crossed for you   

Helen - massive good luck for today    

Fozi - darling, I know you are having FET   You will start progynova after your baseline scan to build the lining.. not long now! 

I've lost most of my symptoms and panicking now. Don't know how will I get through next 2 weeks.. Reflexology? Is it safe when pregnant?

Speak soon lovlies
Olivia x


----------



## XBee (Jun 17, 2009)

Olivier, I'm also feeling slightly different these few days, which set me off on frenzy internet reading and praying that all's fine. There could be many other factors causing changes, I'm thinking perhaps the implantation of the placenta or my body getting adapted to the hormones. I'm sure it's no cause for worry, your next scan will be here in no time. Meanwhile, think of your twins having a good time bouncing / swimming about.

Kelly, who knows, a miracle may happen. Very best of luck. And all the best to Future Mummy too, hope you'd be Soon To Be Mummy.

Helen, looks like your little ones are doing well. Keep sending the positive vibes for their overnight growth spurt.

Kjp, great that you resolved the holidays, so now you an enjoy it and have a well deserved break. I'm sure a relaxing frame of mind helps the whole treatment process.

My final (fingers cross) scan should be next Thursday. We're waiting with abated breath, but I'm also fretting about the recent bodily changes. We are expecting a call from the antenatal nurse next week, so that I could get details of the genetic tests for the mums over 40s. Hoping earnestly that all goes well, and we should be able to make the announcement to our friends and relatives during our holiday in latter August.

XBee


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Morning all

Am so glad it's the weekend and with a wedding reception tonight and a wedding tomorrow I'm keeping nice and busy

Xbee - am sure all will be 100% at your scan on thursday - how many weeks are you now?

Olivia sorry to hear that you're worried about lack of symptoms - if you are really worried could you speak to ACU -I am sure they will reassure you and I'm sure there's nothing wrong.  I'm not sure about reflexology but you can have accupuncture during early pregnancy although some people prefer not to

Future Mummy, sorry to hear that you think AF is on it's way - although seems majority of people get AF pains when get BFP so not necessarily over.  Sending   your way.

Mami thanks for your good wishes - you are so lovely.  Are you doing anything nice this weekend?  Not long til you'll be over in London now

KJP excellent news about the holiday - a much deserved break for you all - things moving along quickly now, you'll be PUPO in no time at all.  that book sounds very interesting, will look it up on amazon

Hi Livity hope you're enjoying your summer hols

Helen - am hoping that you're PUPO now and taking it easy at home - if you are I hope the transfer was okay and that the next two weeks fly by - sending lots of   your way

Welcome Vicki - it does all seem quite daunting and the 2ww isn't much fun but whilst you are going through all the DR and injecting it really isn't nearly as bad as you expect.  For me was better to be doing something that gave the best possible chance at a BFP.  I got majority of my drugs from GP and the rest from a chemist in Warren Street as not much left to buy that was expensive then.  There is a cheap drugs thread I think on the main IVF board

Hi to everyone else

As for me - the spotting has stopped completely as of yesterday morning (touch wood)- love gestone, brilliant drug.  Was feeling a bit sick yesterday after my breakfast and lunch, very thirsty - so going to the loo loads   and woke this morning at 5am absolutely starving so my symptoms are reassuring me a little bit.  My accupuncuturist also told me yesterday that if my period really wanted to come then gestone wouldn't stop it so that made me feel better.  So feeling okay and much less anxious.  I guess what will be will be and nothing I can do it about it now.  thank you all so much for your good wishes - means so much to me.

Have a nice day everyone

Kellyxx


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

hi all
hope everyone is having a good weekend...
Kellylou: nothing special this weekend... its too hot in dubai now, so nothing much to do... just came from acupuncture now and planing to do some winter shopping for my trip  
and yeah the accupunturist is right, geston can never stop the period neither the miscarriage, so i guess u are on safe grounds now if ur not loosing anymore blood... i was on oil shots in my first pregnancy and i was bleeding all the time... so rest assured that since there is no blood, than all is ok  

Olivia: dont panic about the loss of symptoms... my sister was pregnant and delivered and she told me that all over her pregnancies she had days where she had all the symptoms and others where she didnt even remember she is pregnant... am sure everything is gonna be ok and ur symptoms will kick off again very soon


Hi to all the ladies, hope u are all ok
kisses


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies, thanks so much for your hugs and sweet messages really cheered me up and helped.  

Olivia - Congratulations twins, how wonderful, really happy for you. Sorry to hear you are feeling sick though, hope it doesn't last long and you start feeling better again.  

Helen - Sending lots of    that all goes great for you and your embies.

Livityk - hope your TX goes great in 2 weeks time  

Fozi - hope you are ok?.  Hope dilapan goes well hon   . 

kjp - glad your dilapan was ok (well as far as it could be ok).  Glad you have sorted your hols out around TX and will have some time to relax after TX.  Sending   that TX goes great.

bigfish - congratulations to you and your wife, how exciting buying baby stuff.  I cant wait for those times.

Mami - Hi hope you are ok and wait for your appointment with Mr S not going too slow.  Hope you get to cycle in Sept when it suits you and DH better.  Me and DH are hoping to be able to cycle in sept too either with PGD or donor sperm.

vicks67 - welcome. sorry to hear about your sad news with 3rd IUI.  .  Hoping IVF brings you your deserved BFP.  Cant help you on advice I am afraid as not started TX yet, but sure one of the other girls will be able to help you.

Future mummy - hope you are ok and feeling ok? hope 2ww goes quickly for you.  The waiting must be really hard.  Sending   that all goes great and you get your BFP.

Xbee - hope your scan goes great on Thursday, how lovely, must be great to hear the heart beat.  Sending   all ok.

Me and DH are ok, think DH is coping better than me as he keeps saying "what will be will be" which is true but I am still feeling very sad and very angry that this has happened to us and feeling its not fair. Doesn't help that DH works so much and I hardly see him.  Feel like I am going through it all on my own as he is not around to support me.  I am off work as school holidays so at least I don't have to worry about trying to keep it together at work. I think him keeping so busy at work is also an avoidance as well so he doesn't have time to think about things.    Also getting rather frustrated as when we saw Mr Serhal on Monday he said that he would refer us to the genetic specialist and then send us a letter in the post.  That will be a week tomorrow and still not received any letter.  I just want to get things sorted and find out what the implications and success rates and risks are etc with PGD.  Would be great to hear some success stories with this PGD as I am still really really frightened that even with PGD there are still risks that the baby will not be ok and have health problems or a problem like my DH and have trouble having a child of their own.  Such difficult decisions.  I think we are both realising that we might well have to use "donor sperm" if risks are too much for baby.  Last thing we want to do is bring a baby into the world with serious health problems.  But difficult as would still really like to use DH's sperm if we can but at what cost though!!! 

Hello to everyone else I haven't mentioned, hope you are ok and wishing you well.

lots of love
sweetdreamsxx


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi sweet dreams: i understand the dilema u are in... have been through this and i know its the hardest decision.
after my blighted ovum, we did an anathomy for the placenta and the reason behind the BO was a chromosomical error... i asked my dr if in the nextg cycle i can do PGD to prevent another PO and he advised me that he doesnt suggest so, cause if the PGD is not looking for a certain error and is only generic than it doesnt cover 100% of the chromosome and there will always be a 30% of margin for error... i dont know in ur case if PGD will be specific or generic...
but in case u will ge to the donor part, beleive me its very hard in the begining... more than u imagine... but with time it gets easier and u will evantually get to this moment where u and DH make jokes about it.
we got now to a point where we are joking, saying now that we will get a british donor and we will have nice looking kids blond with colored eyes (DH is blond with green eyes)... and he started joking saying, we will enhance our race having a better blood 
we both passed by those moments were we spent hours crying together, wondering why, wondering how can we survive all this... but god gave us the strength to survive all this... and we both had the conviction that God chose to give us this infertility issue as our cross in this life and we have to handle it the best way... when we looked at other couples we really were grateful for him... what we are going through is better than shattered famillies, from husbands who cheat on their wives, from a woman alone raising her kids coz her husband passed away... so we accepted all this and i thank God every morning for keeping DH on my side even without a biological baby... and there is always a donor who can help us build the familly we want
i hope this can be a bit of releive to u... if u need to talk about this issue, am here for u...


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi all,

well it is all over for me  , started spotting today, usual AF pains , not in full mode yet as loads of cyclogest .

Take care all,

Future Mummy


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Future Mummy

I am so so sorry for you hon, sending you huge huge hugs            and lots and lots of love sweetie, thinking of you and feeling really sad for you    .

Lots of love
sweetdreamsxxx


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

mami

Thanks so much for your really sweet message, that helped a lot thanks. 

I am so sorry for you and your DH for what you have already been through already, must of been really difficult for you.   .  

Like you say when you decide to go with donor sperm then it must get easier, but its making that decision in the first place which is a hard one to make, but at the end of the day I have to keep reminding myself that DH will always be the real father in our and the child's heart.  There are lots of fathers out there who are the child's genetic father and they are terrible fathers and the child would be better off with another father who is NOT genetically related but who would be a much much better dad.  Letting go of the dream of our child if a boy looking like his father my DH is hard to accept, but I am sure he will act like him even if he doesn't look like him.  I have to remember how lucky me and DH are as I am ok (hopefully) and we are lucky that there are wonderful men out there that are prepared to give me and DH and yourselves the chance to have a baby by them giving a gift of their sperm.  I will keep reminding myself of the positive in all this rather than the negative and what we cant have.  

Thanks again for your message and I really hope and   that the CRGH can bring you and your DH your beautiful baby.   

Love sweetdreamsxxx


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello everyone

Hope you all had a lovely weekend.

Future Mummy - really sorry honey   .  You sound very pragmatic but I know you must be sooo disappointed.  Cyclogest didn't keep my af at bay either on my IUIs - in fact AF arrived early!  Do you think you will go onto IVF or try another IUI?  

Hi Mami - you asked if £7k covers a cycle of IVF.  I would say yes, as long as nothing crops up along the way.  I used to think £7k was expensive but after this last cycle, it seems really cheap!!  Also, just a warning to double check your bills from CRGH as I had a double charge on my last invoice.

Sweetdreams - it sounds as though you are getting your head around things.  On the really positive side, it sounds like you will have no trouble whatsoever conceiving and carrying that longed for baby.  

Kelly - really hoping your beta has gone through the roof over the last 4 days.

Olivia - symptoms come and go the whole time in early pregnancy.  Just relax honey!  I was definitely told no reflexology, especially in early pregnancy but acupuncture is good.

KJP - Inconceivable is a great book - I really enjoyed it.  Pleased that you have a little bit more holiday time to play with.  

Hi to Vicky, Fozi, Mac, Paula, Miss TI, Livity  and the rest of the crew.

Well we finally had ET on Saturday - a day late but due to waiting for 3 blastos to be at a suitable stage.  This was preferable to me than doing 2 embryo transfers on different days.  So a bit of a mixed bag bag, one already hatching blasto, one just about to hatch and one rather behind compacted blasto!  ET was quite smooth although to say I was in bladder distress is an understatement.    Dr Abrimov did the transfer and from my end it all seemed to go very smoothly.  I do like his really calm manner.  We had one surprise developer for the freezer as well.  So now PUPO and back on the dreaded 2WW.  Keeping everything crossed that we get our longed for BFP.  

Love to you all

Helen
xxxx


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

HI all
hope u are having a great start of week

Helen: good news about ur embies... am sure u are gonna be pregnant, u will see... are u planing to test before ur beta
thanks for the info regarding the cost of IVF  the funny thing is that it costs 4 more times than in lebanon , in lebanon its 1800$ for the dr and i only need around 1000$ for medicin since i stimulate fast... but am willing to pay 10 times more if this bring me closer to a bfp

Sweet dream: hope u and dh are feeling better today

Kelly: any updates on ur beta

olivia: how are u doing?? did ur symptoms quick back??

future Mumy: i know how it feels... the worst thing is to start seeing symptoms of AF... but dont give up, u know IUI is like regular conceiving, so it might take a couple of months


Hi to FOzi, KJP. livity and everyone else

AFM nothing new, feeling a bit anxious and want time to fly to be at UCH and start... each day i hear someone new is pregnant and i just want this moment where i announce am pregnant to come... 
sometimes i really feel depressed and totally down and all i think about is why i cannot hve this vhild i so long to... some other times i feel ok... also sometimes i keep wondering if i will ever have a child and am scared to think that this wont ever happen... do u all pass through this? or am the only one


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Evening ladies

Helen - Congratulations on being PUPO, wishing you a speedy and non stressful 2ww and a very happy ending for you

Future Mummy sorry to hear that the IUI hasn't worked this time - cyclogest didn't keep bleeding at bay for me either however gestone has  = sending you a big  

Mami sorry to hear that you are feeling fed up with it all - you were the one person who said to me that I would get there (and I never believed I would) so I will say the same to you - you have really good odds of getting your BFP at UCH - they are a brilliant clinic - you are young and it sounds through the tests that you are absolutely fine - so just a matter of time.  Keep the faith, you will have a baby I am so sure of it. xxx

Sweetdreams really nice to have you back here posting - it is great that you are feeling more positive and gradually get your head around things - sending lots of   your way

A big hello to everyone else

Well as for me - I am definitely pregnant - I can't believe it, am in shock.      

Dr Saab told me the good news - my HCG is absolutely spot doubling and my progesterone over 200 so the gestone is doing it's thing.  Need to book a scan in two weeks (although will check that as seems a bit early).  He told me whilst I was waiting for my train home and I was crying on the platform.

Thank you all so much for your support and your good wishes.

Love from a shocked but very happy Kellyxxx


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello ladies, hope you are all ok

Helen - So glad and happy for you and DH that all went so well with EC and then ET and your embies are safely on-board and nestling into their new home and you are PUPO  . sending you huge     that you get your BFP hon.

Mami - You will get your BFP sweetie, I can only imagine how hard it must be everytime you have got a BFN and I am sure other girls that have also suffered with the same heartache will know exactly how you are feeling  .  But you will get your baby hon, the CRGH is a fantastic clinic with brilliant results and Mr S has great reputation so you are in very capable hands, try not to worry and trust that they will bring you your baby very soon.  It is totally normal and understandable that you are feeling the way you are.  I have days when I convince myself that I will have a wonderful baby and then I get days when I cry all day and convince myself that its not going to happen and panic about my age as I am 36 and get scared that my eggs will be no good and why cant I just conceive naturally and not have to go through any of this IVF rollercoaster.  Me and DH haven't even started TX and our marriage is already suffering really badly just pray we can stay strong through the actual ups and downs of TX.    I know its hard hon but you have to try and stay positive and believe that this next lot of TX at CRGH will be the one to get you your BFP .  Thinking of you and if you want to PM me you are very welcome.  I know what its like when you really need to talk about your feelings and just know that someone cares and is there for you.  Take care hon, lots of love xxx

Kellylou - That is fantastic news hon, I am so so happy for you congratulations, thats put a huge smile on my face, so pleased for you, you must be on cloud 9 how amazing a feeling wow... .yippee......doing a BFP dance for you and sending a huge happy hug  
    

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all ok
Lots of love 
Sweetdreamsxxx


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

kelly: congratulations........   u see i told u and it happened quick  may god bless ur pregnancy and may u hold a beautiful healthy baby in ur arms very soon...
and yeah u are right, am young, healthy and it is gonna happen to me  i need to keep positive and it will come soon 
thanks for ur nice words, they have lighten my spirit

Sweet dreams: thanks a lot for ur nice words... u know the hardest part of my path isnt the bfn  its those 2 bfps that ended in miscarriages  u feel all the joy of the world for a couple of weeks, u make plans, u imagine the baby in ur arms, u plan his room and bouf it all goes... those 2 things put me in the worst state ever... after the second, i was so angry at God, i decided not to pray anymore and one day i went to the church so angry against him, and was crying in the church and asking him why he is doing all this to me and was blaming him for being unfair... and in a way he answered me, he told me that it will come on the right time and it wasnt the right time than... so this gave me the strength to get over the following bfns
As for u, i am really praying for u to overcome all this as I did... i just advise u something, even if ur DH is trying to prevent u and spend lots of time at work, dont let him do this... its normal what he is doing, he is feeling guilty, Men deal with infertility in a different way, for them they feel less MEN if they cannot have kids... but u have to reassure him that nothing changed for u, he is still man same as he was, and u love him more than before. beleive me this kind of reassurance will bring him back to u.
this thing should bring u closer, and am sure if u survive this u would survive the worst in this word.
and the reaction ur dh had is not for him only... mine told me to think well and if i want divorce its fine with him 

i babbled a lot 
kisses to all


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Mami - sending you a huge hug  , I cant imagine what it was like to get two BFP's and then miscarriage, my heart goes out to you and seems so so unfair that happended to you  .  I worry about this happening to me too and not sure how I will cope with it and pray it doesnt happen but have to prepare myself too that it could.... especially more so if use DH's sperm thats one reason so scared to use his sperm when realise what a risk miscarriage and child with disability is...  I can completely understand you getting angry at god, I have had many a time (like now) but especially after my mum died two years ago completely suddenly and out of the blue, one minute she is at work next day she is dead, I never got to say goodbye to her and I miss her terribly.    I had a lot of conversations with god and got really really angry with him and just as I am trying to pick up the pieces and get my life back together me and DH get diagnosed with this translocation abnormality, life does seem very hard sometimes.  But like you said, these things happen for a reason, the time has to be right for us getting what our heart desires, sometimes you have to struggle and fight and go through many hurdles and heartache before you get what you really deserve, it makes us stronger and we appreciate all the more when we have suffered and lost along the way but still really hard and makes you feel so angry and sad that we have to go through so much suffering in order to gain joy at last......  Noone knows what the future holds for sure but I pray   you get your BFP and I do and that all the other girls on this thread and other threads do too    

lots of love to everyone
sweetdreamsxx


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Morning ladies  

Quick note...to say huge yipppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee to Kellylou    What fab news....you must be delighted

And Helen......everything is crossed for you our end...and lots of   heading your way. We so hope you get what you long for....

Love & luck to all you lovely ladies

Have a good day


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi girls,

FutureMummy - sorry to hear your news hun   

Kelly - huge congrats!! Well done you     Happy and uneventful 9 months !

Helen - congrats with being a PUPO! I have good feeling about these 3 little blastos, take care of them!

Mami - I know what you mean about miscarriage - had one in April. Feeling like a failure and saying good bye to the dreams. Heart breaking. 

I started to feel sick again (very pleased about it). Also having strange pains in low stomach, a little cramping. Anybody had them before at 7weeks? 

Lots of love to everyone
Olivia xx


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

hey girls hope u are all ok
Olivia: the strange pain in ur uterus is totally normal, i remember in my 2nd pregnancy i had them also at week 7, i called the dr and he told me its a good sign because this means the uterus is expanding... dont worry it wasnt a sign of miscarriage, because i didnt have any sign until i did the ultrasound and i didnt see the heartbeat, the placenta was still developping very normally and i had all the symptoms except thee was no baby... My advise, dont think too much about what u are feeling just think all is fine and u will see its gonna be fine and ur gonna be huge in 4-5 months and than after 8 months u are gonna be sleepless 

Sweet dreams: am really sorry for ur mom... oh my god i cannot beleive u had to go through all this...u must be very strong to stand it all... and look at me nagging about my bad luck.. while all what happened to me is silly compared to what u have been through those 2 years.
i am really praying for u hard to overcome all this soon and that in less than a year u get 2 cute babies to remove all this pain.

I discovered something this morning and i want to share it with u to feel positive  there is a spot in the parking at work, its the closest to the exit and being the lazy i am i always check it and its always occupied... for the last 2 weeks i said to myself am gonna focus on it and and each morning on my way i keep thinking that its gonna be empty and am gonna park there... and u cannot beleive its always empty  all the spots next to it are full and its empty waiting for me  this showed me that if i really want something and i focus on it, it will happen... so now we should all focus on our BFPs and make them happen... 

Helen: we should try with u now  

i have also some extra questions... sorry if am bothering
do they test for NK cells in UCH?? i had all immune issues tested and all were fine, but i never tested NK cells


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Future Mummy- I am so sorry that the IUI didnt work this time   hopethat you are finding time to look after yourself and perhaps just get away from it all for  a bit.


Fozi


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hya Everyone.

Kelly- what smashing news!!   hurray! heres wishing you a fabulously happy and healthy pregnancy! keep us updated.

Helen- Congrats on being PUPO! so glad that all went smoothly. keeping everything crossed that your little ones are nestling in nicely.  

Mami- yes they do test for NK cells, but you would have to check with Mr.S as i think it depends on your treatment history.  

Olivia-glad that you are feeling the symptoms of pregnancy, i am sure that the pains are normal maybe you could check with the dr just to put your mind at rest?

Mr & Mrs Fish -   hope that you are well.

Hello to Mackenzie, Paula, Miss TI, Livity, KJP, Sweetdreams, Livity and all you lovely ladies.

AFM i am waiting around for AF to start so i can book myself in for the dreaded dilapan. i think when AF arrives i will start to get  bit more nervous, just gotta make sure that those horrible doubts and negative thoughts dont start!  

Fozi


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

Fozi: thanks for ur reply. do u have any idea how lond it takes to get the result??
u are cycling next month


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies, been away for a long weekend which was lovely  

Kelly -       such wonderful news. Hurrah! So thrilled for you and hope you are looking after yourself   How has is been taking the Gestone?

Helen - hello Mrs PUPO!! Glad ET went smoothly. Put your fet up and look after yourself and your special cargo!    

Olivia - I had cramping pains early on with my DD. It might be worth checking though.  When is your next scan? Hope you are doing OK   

Fozi - little dance for you my dear!!   !! Hope your hols going OK  

Future Mummy - have been thinking of you.  So sorry that things did not work out this time for you.    

Mami - hello! Hows things?  Sorry I don't know about NK cell testing but I'm sure some of the girls can help with that one.

Bigfish - hello to you and Mrs Fish! How is the baby bump developing? Hope we can joing you all soon - seem to have been on this board a while now!

XBee - good luck for Thursday's scan - let us know how it goes  

Hello Livity, Vicks, MissTi, Mackenzie and all lovely tx ladies

Have scan tomorrow and hopefully will have more of an idea which day FET will be next week.  Still sniffing (day 9 ) today - does that sound right? Had more acu last night which was great - will have my next lot on ET day. 
Hope everyone is tickity boo!!

Love 
K xxx


----------



## sedgwick (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi 

Hope you don't mind me joining in!! Just started treatment at CRGH .. having all the tests done (got hyscoy and dummy ET on Friday)  I am very nervous and excited.  I was feeling very positive, but feeling a bit flat this week!!  Has long has everyone been under CRGH?  Also how do you out your info underneath about yourself and how long you have trying etc?  Would love to hear bk from anyone !!

Good luck to everyone!!

also how do you keep a track of the threads .. keep getting lost!!


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello again!

Sedgwick- Welcome to our lurrrrverly thread.    sorry that you are feeling a bit flat at the mo, i know we all feel like that at times.  lots of luck for your hycosy and dummy ET on friday, am sure all will go well. i have been with the CRGH for about 4 years on and off. (we have had quite a few breaks during some treatments)  its a fab place and most importantly i really trust the team there.
Fo your info underneath, do you mean the bit under our posts? you need to go to our "profile" and on the left hand side there is a section labelled Signature (i think thats what its called)  you can fill in all your info there, dont forget to save it once you are done!

KJP- hello my lovely, thanks for the AF dance. i think our protocols are a bit different, i am sniffing and am on day 8 at the mo. i am sure that you are doing the right thing. good luck with your scan tomorrow, cant wait to find out when you will be having your FET  

Mami- i am not sure how long the tests take i'm afraid, maybe one of the other lovely ladies will know.  i am waitin for AF and taking my meds at the mo, FET will be sometime i the next 3 weeks i think! 

Ta ta for now
Fozi


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

KJP: thanks for the reply... ur FET might fall same day as my appointment in the clinic... so who knows we might fall on each others...  i guess am easily recognized as i dont think there will be many arabic speaking couples  so if u see any 2 talking arabic together, it should me and DH  

sedgwick: welcome to the thread... it takes time to get accustomed to it and stop being lost... when u are replying go over the old posts so u can keep track of all the ladies on the board and with time u will start remembering who is doing what 
as for ur question about the clinic i cannot help as i am still a week behind u... am new there and my first appointment will be next thursday. tell me u had the hycosy and dummy ET scheduled just after ur first appointment or it has been a while u are waiting? am going to london for a week, so am hopping i can do all the preparation tests while am there and only get back when i will start stimming.

olivia: how are u feeling today?? still cramping

kelly: how is everything?? did u book for ur scan??

sweet dreams: hope u and DH are feeling better today... and hope he is accepting things better

future mummy: how are u?? are u planing to have another cycle anytime soon?

nothing much on my side, went after work and did some shopping... DH is on a business trip, so am quite on my own those 2 days, but it is fine... i have a huge bed for me alone 
kisses to all


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Dear All, 
Have just returned from CRGH and and the lovely Dr S. Have to say he wasn't exactly enthusiastic about us starting IVF, the old 'theres no cure for knackered eggs' routine!However,am going to start on the Clomid/Cetrotide/Menopur protocol which means hycosy/dummy ET on tuesday afternoon, then 2 weeks of primulut, Af and then a lot of jabs! Has anyone been treated on this regimen? Am not sure how i feel about it all at the moment. I know the odds are slim and have the fact that we may need to go for donor eggs in the future. Still its worth a shot!
Anyway congrats to the BFPs and fingers crossed for all others,
Vicks


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Future Mummy

No you dont need to go to the clinic for a blood test. the arrival of full AF pretty much tells you that you wont need a blood test. i didnt do it with my IUIs . you could always do a preg test if you wanted.  

Fozi


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Fozi, 

I did a test of course yesterday and day before, but at my old clinic you had to go for blood test irrespective of result with or without AF! They would not let you cycle again until they had had confirmation of a BFN by blood test!
So was just wondering how CRGH worked. but apparently at the reception they say no need. So thanks for comfirming it too  
Future Mummy


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Future Mummy - we just had a follow up with Dr Serhal, which was worth having. How are you doing?

Welcome Sedgewick - it can be hard to follow the threads - some days are busier than others!!   Hope all goes OK on Friday.  I'm in on Friday too!

Hello all ladies!! Hope you enjoyed the sunshine earlier!

Had scan today and lining 10.5 so pleased. Final scan on Friday.  Start Gestone on Sunday   and FET is next Friday. Pleased to have a date now. Have booked some acu for FET day.

Love K xxx


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Evening girls

KJP - excellent news on the lining - boo to gestone.  Actually it's not been as bad as I expected - Olivia and Future Mummy's tips were fab - definitely numb your bum with something frozen - is a bit hit and miss some more painful than others and others absolutely fine - guess it depends if you hit any nerves on the way in.


Vicks67 - hi and good news on getting started.  Sorry if Mr S wasn't 100% enthusiastic but I will send lots of lucky vibes your way

Hi Mami - hope you are okay and that DH is home by now!

Hi Fozi - has AF arrived yet?  Hope this cycle going okay for you

Welcome to Sedgwick - good luck for your tests on Friday.  Hee hee it is difficult to keep up sometimes - keep checking on regularly and you quickly get used to who is doing what and what stage they're at

Olivia glad your symptoms are back (wierd saying that you're glad someone is feeling sick!) and am sure pains are just stretching as the other girls say - needs to stretch twice as much with two in there!

Helen hope the 2ww is going okay

HOpe I haven't missed anyone

Thank you so much for all your good wishes everyone - taking each day at a time at the moment - trying not to get over excited but not being negative/worrying - easier said than done.  But so far so good.  Scan booked for Thursday 20th August at 9.  Off on hols Friday so won't be on for a week or so - hope to come back to lots of good progress/news!

Love to all

Kellyxxx


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

hey girls
hope everyone is doing ok
Kelly: dh is now on his way home  it feels better now, was a bit lonely... good to hear u are taking it easy... dont worry things are gonna be fine... u know i have a good 6th sense and it tells me ur gonna make it until the 9th month and all is gonna be ok....

KJP: great news about the lining... very soon ur embies will be reunited with u  

hi to everyone else...

AFM: nothing much... a usual day, getting closer to my appointment... from what I read, Dr serhal looks to be a very frank person, he gives u all the right odds for success and either encourage to proceed or discourage... i prefer somoene like this... i hate fake hopes.
enjoy ur evening


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Please could you do an AF dance for me?
still no sign of the stupid thing, just the usual tummy twinges    . its now 4 days since i stopped primulot. will hve to ring the clinic on friday if there i still a no show!
sooooooooo annoying!


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Fozi - for you!!
     

Hope it is not a 10 day wait like mine was!!  

K xxx


----------



## XBee (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm bursting with delight to say that I am discharged from CRGH. Dr Saab showed us our 9 wk old baby twitching and moving its leg stumps this morning! It's tiny, only 2.5cm, but is already capable of movements and has a racing heartbeat of 177. What a cute little miracle! Thank God for the science that brings such joy just when we thought I was too old to have another. I love the stats raised in an earlier message thread about how miscarriage rate falls to a small percentage (3%?) after this. Seeing the baby just made all the pregnancy unwellness inconsequential. We are now keeping our hopes to overcome the next milestone, the combined 1st trimester test in 2 weeks' time to screen for genetic problems. Fingers crossed.

Thanks to everyone on this message board for your kind words of encouragement, which have kept me afloat emotionally all this while. I think I'm going to find an empyty meeting room and have a big cry.

Vicks, knackered eggs or not (I'm sure I have loads of them at my age), if your ovarian reserve is still fine, then go for it. Miracles are still out there. The story of how we decided to go through the painfully emotional (not to mention exhorbitant) IVF process despite my hesitation was we saw a not so young looking mum playing with her new born baby. She was lost to the world basking in the pure joy of having her beloved. That's was when we decided to go ahead even against the odds. I'm glad we did it.

Future Mummy, are you planning to cycle again? On the bloodtest after AF, I had an exasperating experience at CRGH last year when they kept calling me back for one bloodtest after another even though it was clear that I had miscarried from the 1st IUI. Reason being that my HCG level was still high even though the other pregnancy hormone (I'm getting mixed up with the hormone names) has declined. They charged me £100 for each bloodtest which was a rip-off considering how many I had to do. I told my amused DH that it felt like that the Dracula nurses were always trying to take my money and suck my blood. At the end I put my foot down and got my GP to do one last test and certify that I'm not pregnant.

Kelly, well done on the great news! I'm so happy for you that it's all turned out well. Take care of yourself and have a good break.

Kjp and Helen, hope your this ET is the one. When does 2WW finish?

Sweetdreams and Mami, I was just thinking the DH factor makes it all the more complicated. Hope that whatever decision you make brings trhe joy to bond the family.

Olivier, you must be so glad to feel sick again, like I was. It should subside in the next 2 months, then you can sit back and enjoy the bump. Have you told everyone about the pregnancy yet?

Miss TI, how went your scan?

And to the others on the message board, whom I forgot to mention (my mind is intoxicated with emotions), all the best of luck.

Love, XBee


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello ladies, hope you are all ok

Olivia - hope you are ok and everything ok? 

Maimi - You are so right about keeping positive and believing all will work out just fine, just not easy to do all the time, but if you can as much as possible it really helps the future outcome.  Sorry to hear your DH is away, sure he is missing you too, take care, and hope the wait to see Mr S comes around quick and you can get on with TX asap .

Fozi - hope AF comes real soon so you can get on with TX in few weeks time, doing a AF dance for you now......   .

Sedwick - welcome to a very friendly and helpful thread.  Hope your dummy ET and hyscoy goes really well on Friday, sending you lots of    that it does.

vicks67 - me and DH are with Mr S as well and yes he is lovely but very frank and straight to the point, which can be rather disheartening at times.  Try not to worry hon, sure everthing will be ok with your eggs .

Future mummy - sending you a huge hug hon, and thinking of you x 

kjp - so glad for you that scan went well on wed and hope scan on Friday goes great and FET week after that.  Sending lots ot   that it does.


kelly - sending you lots of reiki   that all is great for you and little one, keep positive hon it will be all ok I am sure.  Enjoy your holiday just what you need after TX.  take carex

Xbee - so happy for you, fantatsic news that all is great with little one.  How amazing to see he/she moving around and hearing heartbeat, sending you lots of reiki  that your scan in two weeks is all ok.

Hello to everyone else I have forgotton to mention, hope you are all ok and everything good?

Well me and DH are ok, unfortunately we haven't actually managed to sit down and talk about how we are feeling etc since we really found out about DHs "translocation" and after seeing the genetic specialist as DH has been working so much I have hardly seen him and been asleep when he has come to bed.  Our appointment on Tuesday was good as we got to learn a lot more about DH's condition. The consultant  was a really nice guy very knowledgable, unfortunately it now appears that DH's genetic condition is a lot worse and has more complications than we first thought as it turns out he has three things wrong with his chromosomes and the chances of success with DH's sperm and PGD and ICIS is very small and very expensive so not very much going for us in that department.  If it was just the one thing we have to deal with then we would probably be feeling more positive about it working but with  two major things wrong with DH (his poor sperm production and chromosome abnormality) it makes it really hard to have a baby together, so donor sperm is looking more and more likely but we are off on holiday tomorrow for a week so we will have a chance to talk about it and make a final decision. We are seeing Mr S on 18th to let him know what we have decided upon and what TX we will be doing and discuss when we can actually start TX. Still trying to get used to the idea of DH not being the father of our child and it breaks my heart if he cant, but I keep telling myself that it doesn't matter and DH will be an amazing father even if not genetically the father but it is still really hard to accept and come to terms with, still feel really sad and tearful about it all .. 

I wont be posting as on holiday for next week but wishing you all the very best and hope all your appointments and procedures and TX, scans etc all go really great

Take care, lots of love
sweetdreamsxxxx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

hey everyone else

feel not really should be posting here as we are switching clinics for a cycle to Cornell, but wanted to say YAY!!!!!     to Kelly - can't believe you were told on the phone! must have been the best phone call ever after what you went through earlier in the year!

SD just read your post now about the geneticist, its so hard really feel sorry for you hun, especially as your hopes were raised with the finding of sperm. Have sent u PM that i hope you read soon. have  a great holiday.

KJP and Fozi -     for FET

Olivia -d ischarged amazing! loved your scan description.

FM sorry to hear your news hun, hope you can get explaination at follow up.

Helen - how is the 2WW treating you? staying away from   and FF is probably a good idea!

love to everyone else - am sending our notes to Cornell this week to fix up phone consultation v exciting but am already stressed about taking time off new job....

love and


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello All 

Wow, this has been such a busy thread. I have been in a very rainy Ireland for the last few weeks.

Kellylou,         

How fantastic, am so so thrilled for you. That is the very best news that I could have wished for. Natural miracles are so very special in among all this txing. I cannot imagine your joy, (well I can!) but know that you must be beaming from ear to ear. So so many congratulations my dearest ff buddy.

Welcome to Vicks, Mami and Sedgwick.

Helen,    Everything crossed for those 3 lovely little embies.   Feel very positive about this cycle for you. 

Fozi,        Why does our af always do this to us? Good Luck this time honey. It is most definitely your time.

kjp,       Good for your FET, hope all goes well and you get you bfp.

Cecilia,    How fab, a cycle at Cornell. Do pop back to let us know what is happening. Forget about work, this is the most important thing in the world. Careers will always be there.

Xbee,  so pleased that all went well today, every good wish for a happy and healthy pregnancy....and an easy birth!

Olivia,          TWINS! Your childhood dream comes true. You certainly deserve it after all you have been through.

Sweetdreams,      What totally devastating news. You will have time to talk on holiday and decide where to go now. Your husband must have some very troubled feelings to deal with. As someone who has thought lots about donor eggs, there are so many conflicting thoughts but I do believe that the right answers have a way of wiggling out and revealing themselves to you..mine haven't as yet though!

Future Mummy,     So sad to hear your news. Hope that you are ok. This is such a tough old road we are all on.

Mackenzie,       Good Luck with that 12 week scan. Special  .

AFM,   I had my follow up with Mr Serhal and to his credit, he said that I could cycle again but that my chances are slim. I would also be on massive steroids and growth hormones etc which are a draw dropping £500 a pop! They cannot work out how I have such poor egg quality but yet have a naturally conceived dd and a large ovarian reserve. I have stuck with my original plan and will not try again with my own eggs. It is too slim a chance and emotionally I am wiped out with it. Am going to try for the next 1-2 years on my own and then make a call on DE. I feel quite content and relieved to have a plan. Mr Serhal said that if I do go down the DE route abroad, then I can have my scans etc at the clinic. So I may have another visit to the CRGH in the future.

I would like to thank all you ladies who have supported me in the last year on this board, especially those who have been with me the longest and helped me in some tough times...you know who you are. As I didn't tell anyone that we were txing, you have been my lifelines. I haven't really got a reason to post any more so this is a sort of goodbye, I feel very sad typing this now  , emotions are still very raw I guess. However I will keep checking the boards for those bfp announcents from Fozi, Helen, kjp, Cecilia, Rex and rest of you girls.

Love to you all and may your dreams come true.

Pxxxx


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Morning Ladies,

Fozi - everything OK? Any signs of AF?  

Strange reading goodbyes on the board.

Paula - lots of love and luck to you will be thinking of you and     for you  You have ben so strong and thank you for all your lovely messages of support. Do pop in and let us know how you are doing!

Sweetdreams - you are having such a hard time. Its good you have a holiday and time to relax, talk and decide your next steps.  Have a good trip.  I'm away for 2 weeks at the end of the week so will be in touch at the end of the month.

Cecelia - lots of luck for your tx at Cornell.     . I can totally relate to your anxieties about taking time off from your new job.  Just remember you are the prority not the job.  Hope things work out for you.  You deserve good news.   

Helen - hope 2WW going OK and that you are keeping sane!  Have everything crossed for this to be your time  

Mami - how are things? Getting set for your trip over? I'm in for FETon Fri so we will prob miss each other by a day!

Sedwick - hope today goes OK  

XBee - wishing you a healthy and enjoyable pregnancy  

Mackenzie - hope all OK with your scan. 

Off for final scan this am and then Gestone on Sunday. FET one week today.

Speak later, hello to all lovely ladies - hope tx, 2WW going well

K xxx


----------



## mackenzie (Feb 4, 2009)

Paula - Just wanted to catch you honey, before you leave this group...

Paula, you've been such an inspiration and support to me! I don't know whatb I would have done without friends like you. You've made a brave decision & I wish you so much luck and a little miracle around the corner. Kelly's natural bfp story has been such a joyful surprise and I hope it has made you feel confident to step away from tx....Seems like to some extent it's all just in the hands of fate!
goodbye & good luck xxxxxxxxxxxxxx  

Hello to everyone else!

I'm now exactly 12 weeks along and i'm having my Nuchal Translucency scan (test for Down's syndrome and growth percentile assessment) at UCH on monday. I'm working in Bulgaria until mid september - darned boiling hot every day & I've got a furnace in my belly. The flying back and forth is pretty tiring, but I'm staying fit and i'm back to running 7 miles (very gently) 4 times a week. Still haven't had any morning sickness, but chronic tiredness has been my daily battle.

Olivia, Xbee & Kelly:
I've got to admit that coming off the Cyclogest and Clexane in week 10-11 was a huge psychological challenge for me. Are you guys feeling the same way? I was terrified that they were the only thing keeping me pregnant....and if I'm truely honest, I'm still scared about monday's scan. I think it will be a huge turning point for me. Knowing that the baby is doing well and growing well without the hormone support will be amazing. I think any woman coming to pregnancy via IVF is naturally a bit more tentative than most.

I can't wait to hear about more BFP's from all my dear friends on this board  
much love 
Mackenzie xx


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Guys, 

Got a bit of bad news.  Woke up to heavy bleeding this morning.  Went in at 9am for an emergency scan and unfortunately there was no heartbeat.  Am in shock and obviously totally gutted.  Will be back online when I can.
x
x


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

so sorry Miss TI, there are no words of consolation.

You are in my thoughts, cannot understand life sometimes at all.

Much love,

Pxxx


----------



## XBee (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh my heavens! I am completely devastated, Miss TI, especially when we EC, ET and conceived within days of each other. How could it happen, how? Was there no warning? My heart goes out to you with deep sadness. Please, please come back to the message board and chat, we are here for you.

Paula, all the very best. You still have a few more productive years left and fate could deal you a pleasant twist.

Mac, the 12-week nuchal transparency scan (and for me, a bloodtest too) is what I'm terrified of. I feel in love with the baby at the final scan at CRGH yesterday and don't think I can let it go even if there is a risk of disorder. I'm praying that nothing untoward's going to happen. I shall keep you in my thoughts too. I'm going to do the screening abroad when I'm on holiday. Would you keep us posted of your scan and the numbers etc. On the drugs, I can't wait to get off them. Guess I'm less apprehensive because having had a natural pregnancy before, I know that my body would naturally take over, and also now that I've been discharged from CRGH, I see this as a normal pregnancy. Except my horrible company insurance provider who insisted that no pregnancy related illnesses would be covered at all throughout the next 12 months if the pregnancy was conveiced by IVF. Btw, are your pregnancy symptoms, if any, receding?

Indeed, more BFPs would be welcomed news.

Love, XBee


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

hi everybody
cecilia: wishing u all the luck in cronell.. heard Dr shlegel is the best in the world, so u are in the best hands... let us know how it will go with u and we are waiting the news about ur bfp

MissTi: I am really sorry... i know u are feeling the worst feeling today... but please be strong. have beend there twice and its the worst thing in the world, but soon u will be ok and u can start again... u will see soon enough u will be able to have ur baby in ur arms

mackenzie: good luck for ur upcoming ultrasound.

KJP: totally set for my trip... started packing already  yay for u, one more week!!! wish i will be this close soon 

Paula: goodbye... wishing u all the luck

Helen: one more week of waiting... how are u feeling till now??

XBee: congrats on the little baby

sweetdreams: enjoy ur vacation, its the best thing now for both of u... am sure when u will be back all would be on track and u would have been both convinced with ur decisions.

olivia: how are u feeling?

Kelly: getting closer for ur ultrasound, cannot wait to hear the good news

Fozi: hope everything is ok

Kisses to everyong else


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

MissTi- i am so so sorry. just devastatd to hear your news.    sending you much love and want you to know that we are all here for you.

Fozi


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Paula- your post made me cry. you have been such a fab support on this board and wish you all the luck in the world. i just know that i will happen for you.
i wish you would stay, you are as much part of this board as any of us. 

much love 
Fozi


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Me again

still no sign of AF.
called the clinic yesterday, they said some women take up to 10 days for af to arrive!  
have been told to call them on saturday to go in for a blood test if it still hasnt arrived.

I am starting to get a really bad feeling about this cycle,  


sorry for the "me" post. my brain is a bit scrambled at the mo.

Fozi


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

MisTI - I am so sorry hun!   Absolutely devastated for you.. Did it happen just before 12 weeks? 

Paula, my lovely - you have been an amazing support to me and I am gutted you are leaving us. Your PMA was keeping me going. I wish you best of luck for a little miracle soon. Just thinking about it - we have 2 cases of natural pregnancy in one year on this chat (Secret Broody in Jan and Kelly now)   

I don't have good news either - started to bleed again yesterday  . It's brown not red but I have stomach pains too. Clinic is not much concerned about it but I am gutted. Feeling like it's all over. If it wouldn't settle down on weekend I will go for emergency scan next week. Gosh, it's just not easy!!

Sorry for me post.. will speak to everyone next week.

Lots of love
Olivia xx


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girls, 

thanks for all your wishes and sorry I have been so quiet over the past three weeks, have also had a few issues with DH's current treatment to add into the mix!  All ok though now, new treatment starting monday.

Olivia - sening you lots of   I was about 10 weeks but when they measured the sac today they said it must have stopped growing just after my 7 week scan as it only measured 7 weeks 4 days.

Fozi -    

Xbee - I know, it's so crap, we were within days of each other.  No warning at all, was such a big shock this morning, everything had been so fine.

Hello to the rest of the gang, haven't been on for so long I am behind with thenews, but will try to catch up.  I have a question, can someone tell me how FET works?  I know this only happened today, but all I can think about is trying again, we will not be beaten!
x
x


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

MisTI, darling - my first pregnancy ended in MMC in April. You have to wait for one normal period before starting FET. I had natural miscarriage but our doctors believe that D&C would improve the chances to get pregnant again.

There are 2 types of FET - medicated and natural. Dr S said that medicated has a slightly higher success rates. I went for that one. They suppress your hormones by sniffing (exactly like with fresh cycle), then wait for AF, baseline scan - if all OK start oestrogen medication to thick the lining + gestone injections 5 days prior the transfer. You will have 2 scans during next 10-14 dates to check the lining. When it's thick (over 8mm) your embies will get thawed and you get ET on the same day. And 2ww begins..

I am glad to hear you want to try again soon! Want to mention what Dr S said to me after my MC : " I don't want to see you again until you are emotionally strong and ready. It's not all about your physical recovery. Your emotional wellbeing is what I am worrying about" 

You will get pregnant again hun  . How many frosties do you have?

Olivia xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Mis TI, I am so sorry   

Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

olivia ,how are you this morning? the fact that the spotting has not worried the clinic is good news. Lots of     and   to you ,

Future Mummy


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

Olivia - thanks for the info, very much appreciated.  We only have one frostie, but one's all you need right?!  Am gonna get onto it straight away, DH and I have been through worse things, we will not let this get us down, we just need to get back on the horse, I WILL have a baby soon!  Sounds like it's just as long as doing a long protocol if you have to snigg then wait for AF, can't remember do you snff on day one, or mid cycle?  My brain is scrambled!  How are you hun, has the spotting stopped.

Thank you future mummy, means a lot.

Can someone also tell me how long the natural MC takes, only had a bit of bleeding yesterday and nothing today, really want this to happen on it's own, can't face going in for an evacuation, 

Hope the rest of the gang are ok, it's a beautiful day today!  Makes a change!
x
x


----------



## mackenzie (Feb 4, 2009)

Dearest Miss T - I can't tell you how upset I was this morning to read you news. It's so unfair. You will be in my thoughts all day, you are such a fighter, it seems like you're really focusing on getting right back up and trying again. I admire your strength. This is such a cruel and indiscriminate process.

Olivia - I am thinking of you. I hope to God that you will be spared what you went through last time honey. I can't imagine how distressing this must be for you, but remember that bleeding is totally common throughout preganacy, and this isn't by any means over until its over. Try to remain as calm as possible and do anything you can to keep your mood and emotions up until the emergency scan.   Believe it will be OK.

I had a scare of my own today. I woke up and went out for my run only to get bitten by something (most likely a wasp). When I got home I realised my whole body had broken out in raised red welds and a spotty rash across my belly. (I have terrible allergies that usually end up in anaphylaxis & hospitalization). I totally paniced and called NHS direct. Was told 2 hr waiting time for a response. It's just about gone down now, but i'm scared that my body has released all kinds of histamines and that i've dangerously overheated.

Now my Nuchal scan on monday seems like an epic wait away to find out if i've hurt the baby....
By the way, NHS direct is a total waste of time. When the nurse finally called back, she had no idea which antihistamines are safe to take in pregnancy, neither could she tell me what possible effects the allergic reaction and heat rash could have on the baby. Her advice was to go and see my GP.  

Mackenzie xx


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

Misty T: i had a natural miscarraige last time. i was 9 weeks along. but i was given a medicin called citotec to induce miscarriage as i didnt bleed at all on my own (just knew from the U/S that i was going to miscarry) the citotec needed 4 days to start its effect, after the 4th day i had some contractions and at night i had all the placenta going out... and i was bleeding for a whole month... I guess with D&C its faster and cleaner, coz u will bleed only for 1 week.
i started another cycle just the 1st cycle after my loss and i guess it was the worst idea, coz i wasnt ready emotionally and i guess my uterus wasnt also ready to take another baby. I had 2 perfect blastos transfered and none of them took and i did some blood tests after the failure of the ivf and apparently my prolactine raised after the miscarriage and it wasnt down yet when i started again... but i only knew when i got the bfn.
so take ur time, make sure u recover 100%... better wait a couple of months than doing it again and getting a bfn...

Olivia: hope ur spotting has stopped by now... but i have read somewehre that with twins its usual to have some spotting... so dont worry... are ur symptoms still on

hi to everyone Else, hope u are enjoying ur weekend


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Mackenzie, my gosh, that must have been worrying! , at least you are feeling better now. I agree NHS direct is a complete waste of time, poeple /nurse/receptionist, answering haven't got a clue and you wait and wait... 
I used them once , it was the first and last time ever.
we have night and week end doctors on call ( NHS )|, in my area of  London ( camidoc) and they are good and efficient although understaffed. Do you have the equivalent? 

Future Mummy


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

MissT hun      am so gutted for you babe and wish i could give you proper hug rather than the silly icon thing! hope you can grieve with DH, and get on with his Tx, and then get pg again next cycle - now your body knows what to do hope you have more luck next cycle.
thinking of you babe,
love
C


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls, 

I have a question: for my review is it better I go with dr Serhal or dr Saab.

The reasons I hesitate are: 

Dr Serhal was my first initial appointment so booked review with him, I like him he has good ideas and is nice, maybe a tad neg at times. 
He suggested in the past I may benefit from progesterone pill.
The thing I like less is he is not there all the time and scanning, and at my first baseline scan I had to ask for my biopsy result , nobody had seen it or chased it , still happy to have me start treatment and I had my scan with doctor CR.P.  She said "ok, go and see the nurse and have your gonal F injection , I will try and find the results of biopsy". I go and see nurse have my gonal f injection, then she calls me back in saying "biopsy ok, but lots of glandular tissue, woud benefit from being on the progesterone pill for 2 or 3 weeks , I have spoken to dr Serhal who said to cancell temporarily the cycle.   and take that pill "
Told her too late, I had injected, she looked annoyed and called dr Serhal back who said fine, no problem, not a major difference anyway ( that's what she said). By then I was annoyed that nobody tried to get my results first ( they were sitting in the lab desk) .
Dr Serhal is so busy doing conferences and teaching that he delegates a lot and with all this , I was not maybe given the best chance. Not sure.
If I go back and see him, will probably say to go on the pil and try again.

Dr Saab, may know a bit less than dr Serhal in various areas, as less experience, but my! he knows a lot and is  helpful and dedicated to your case. So I wonder if for any more decisions regarding my treatment , it would be better to see dr Saab or not. he is not overly positive but not neg and I feel he would go out of his way to get me the best outcome. He was the only one of the scanning docs to find my left ovary, very quickly and even explained how.

I am just not sure who to choose. I am 42, so time is running out, I don't want to try , just for the sake of trying , if they think I should stop cycling then I would rather know and I think they would both tell me , but somehow I have the little voice saying , maybe dr Saab is more focused and available to organise a last try geared to my problem? and also more interested in trying something new and or very focused to me?

However dr DSerhal is excellent and has good ideas, when he remembers to follow up .

Oh decisions decisions  , 

at the moment booked with dr Serhal, But I am sure I can call and change tomorrow morning. 

So this is my dilemma, any thoughts , ideas, advices, welcome  

Future Mummy


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

MisTI, hun - I am with Mami on this one. My little one wasn't visible and sac was only 6mm when I miscarried however I had labour like pains and was bleeding so heavily I thought I will pass out. I've also seen the sac when it came out... You would probably see a little baby. Are you ok with that? It was heartbreaking but it gave me a little closure I must admit. My DH held my hand all the way through, but when I asked if he wants to see the sac he said no. Everyone is different and I know he was too scared to see it. The whole thing lasted about 5 hours and bleeding stopped within 2 days after that. If I miscarry now (8 weeks) I will go for D&C - no question about it. It would be too dangerous to do at home and like Mami said the bleeding will last for weeks. What did the clinic say? Did they advise you what is the best?

Future Mummy - I understand your dilemma and frustration. Admin is definitely their weakest link. Just want to reassure you that all major decisions about the protocol, drugs etc are made on the meeting with all the doctors. I think they meet twice a week to discuss everyone who starts a new cycle.. So I don't think it matters much who you will go with. I am with Dr Serhal but I usually call Dr Saab to discuss any issues. They both know my case really well.

My spotting settled down a little but still there. The pains come and go. Nauseous but not too bad, I was expecting much worse. I am thinking that I've probably lost one twin. I am thinking about waiting for my 9w scan on 18th if no more red bleeding until then. Changing my mind all the time.

Lots of love to everyone

Olivia xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

**Mod hat on**

Just a gentle reminder from me to keep pregnancy/baby talk to a minimum  If anyone needs any links to various parts of the board just drop me a PM

Big  to all that need them

Dakota


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

Miss T, so sorry to hear your news,   

Future Mummy, we are with Dr Ranieiri as consultant but all through treatment I saw Dr Zaab who is fantastic. Ranieri did ET and follow up, so I think if you see Dr S you might well end up seeing another Dr, don;t know if that makes sense. I think they  are all pretty good.

Hi to everyone else, good luck

K x


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello all,

Just a quickie from me today.............

Future Mummy- i agree with Olivia. i too have mr.s as my main consulant, but dr saab also does some of my treatments, they are both fab and they do discuss patient treatment together. 

MissTi-   hope you are ok.

Olivia-   so glad to hear the bleeding has subsided.

KJP-  thanks for your lovely message, how are you going with you scans? have you a definate date for FET?  

Big hello to everyone, 

gotta dash but just wanted to let you know i  am going i for dilapan tomorrow      not looking forward to it.  they found a cyst today, but blood test showed that it was harmless, which is a relief, so its on with the show!  
will post again when have recoverd from tomorrow- which usually means a lovely burger as a treat.   

Fozi


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Evening Ladies!

Board has been very quiet so just checking everyone OK!

Future Mummy - can totally see your dilemma.  We had our follow up last time with Dr Serhal which was good but I find Dr Saab very understanding  and he seems to make everyone feel like an individual case which is what we all need.

Olivia - have things calmed down anymore for you? Have you decided to hang on until the 18th?  

Miss Ti - hope you are doing OK. Have been thinking of you.

Helen - nearly there! Are you staying sane??!!

DD kicking off - will try and complete mail later!

Started Gestone last night - was OK. Gearing up for second instalment! Tried to order my Gestone on Boots and they are out of stock and not sure when they will get more in  

Anyway - speak later
K xxx


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Fozi - yes, FET on Friday!

Acu booked and on the Gestone!!

Kxxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

KJP good luck for fri, how long has it been from period to transfer?? You are having FET aren't you? I'm trying to work out when my transfer might be. 

I start sniffing tomorrow- so its on the way! 

Fozi hope the dilapan is ok- where are you in tx cycle? Are you having the cyst drained? I had that last cycle and it was fine.

Hope everyone else is ok

love 

K x


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Livity-
i am down regging at the mo gearing up for a FET . no need to drain the cyst thank goodness, they think it will just disappear itself like it did once before.

good luck with the sniffing tomorrow, is this a fresh cycle for you or frozen?

ta ta for now
Fozi


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks for your advice girls, I will stick to dr Serhal for this time, but may try and require dr Saab for scans if it makes sense to have another go.
Lots of      to everyone,

Future Mummy


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Livity

My FET falls on Day 19 (but I have quite a long cycle - 34 days)

Happy sniffing.  I finally stopped sniffing yesterday. It was lovely to wake up today without the alarm going off to sniff this am!!

K xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Fozi,
It's frozen for me too, Ithink I will go for 2 in this time, we had SET on fresh cycle, what are you doing? 
I think Im almost more nervous about this one, but still doesn't seem quite real, think sniffing will sort that out, 

KJP- good reminder on alarm have just started to properly sleep in as its teaching hols!!

have a good evening.

K x


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi, hope you are all well!
MissT, I'm so sorry, you obviously have so much to contend with, I hope DH's treatment goes well. I'm like you I can cope with most things as long as I have an action plan for what the next step is, fingers crossed for you!
I had the dummy embryo transfer/hycosy today which wasn't as bad as I thought it might be. When I had the hysterosalpingogram at the beginning of treatment, I was quite poorly!
Future mummy, I like Dr Serhal, he seems to know his stuff, so I hope you get on well with him!
This will be my first IVF cycle and I was wondering do you see more of the senior Docs? I always seemed to end up seeing the more junior docs for scans etc during my IUI cycles and today for the dummyET. It would be nice to have a little more senior input, especially as I suspect we will only get one shot at this.
All the best,
Vicks


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Vicks,

I think even if you are not seeing the senior docs day to day they are overseeing your case, in my cancelled cycle due to unexpected poor response it was Dr Serhal who called me to say they wanted to cancel cycle and why- even though I hadn't met him at that point- ( our consultant is Ranieri) It reassured me that the top guy was looking at my notes and advising- and took time to call on a fri eve at 7.30. (even if Ididn't want to hear what he said!)

good luck

K x


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello everyone.


Another quick post today, sorry, feeling a bit groggy fom yesterday.

Livity- i too am having 2 embies tranferred this time. in my fresh and last frozen cyles i only had one. i know what you mean about being nervous. we just gotta remember that we are in the best of hands, have you started sniffin yet?

Vicks67- i echo everything Livity said. Mr Serhal also took he time to call me (same time on a friday!) to tell me we had to cancell one of my cycles due to poor response (we were trying a natural FT and my hormones went a bit awol) . Everytime i have gone in for a scan or bloods and hve been concerned about something, he always pops his head in for a chat.
you can be reassured that any time you want to ask something, the consultants are very obliging.

KJP- have sent you a PM.   hope the gestone is behaving itself.


 To all you lovely ladies.


AFM. i went in yesterday for my dilapan, but ended up having a dilatation (which all this time, i have been thing is exactly the same thing    )    it involved a small metal instrument which they take out staright away as opposed to leaving it in for 4 loooong hours like they do with the dilapan.had to have a general anasthetic as oppsoed to the usual sedation which i normally have.  i was all drowsy and quite giggly when the dr. explained what they did.  it was while i was having a sooze that i then realsied i hadnt understood what she said, and "where was the dilapan?    the poor woman came back and explained it all again. Then the Lovely Mr. S popped in for a chat and repeated what she had said, so i felt lke a right wally   
i think i was just geared up for 4 hours of pain, such a relief!!
there were so many new faces in the ward. no Rita- she was on hols. will have to have a word with her next time about going away when i need her!!! she always cheers me up  

hope everyone is well
chat again soon
love Fozi


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Fozi - good luck!  Am still lurking here in the background, am having an enforced break from the cycles due to the complications that arose with my surro.

Good luck to everyone here, been off the boards for a month and lots of newbies!


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

Fozi, yes have started sniffing yesterday, feel knackered and have sore throat, does anyone else get that?(didn't sniff last cycle as had short protocol) hope you are feeling less groggy. 

Rita had me in hysterics behind my curtain last EC as she is just so grumpy with everyone- its entertainment in itself... definitely raised mood and was also lovely when I was waiting to hear if DH's Tese had worked.

Vicks good luck with everything. 

KJP hope all still on for friday and getsone ok. 

Also finally got organised and have accupuncture sessions starting next week. 

K x


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Tizzy am also lurking but sorry you are still having probs arising from the surro  

MissT - how are you hun? thinking of you and hope DHs treatment going ok this time 

Fozi - good news no 4 hour painful dilapan! and 2 frosties back this time good luck 

hi everyone else, just popping in 

love
C


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Evening Ladies

Fozi - hope you are feeling bit brighter today. Your FET is not going to be that many days after mine is it.  Thanks for the PM. The ward will seem odd without Rita on duty!!

Livity - hope the sniffing is OK. I had a slightly sore throat for the first few days but it eased off.

Cecelia and Tizzy - good to hear from you both. Hello!  

Helen -     Hope you are OK my dear.

Vicks - good to hear your dummy ET was OK. Are you on primulot now?

Mami - hope your appt goes well tomorrow

Well my FET is approaching (Fri). Gestone jabs going OK but bum is very sore! have felt quite lousy today after feeling fine for quite a while, does the Gestone have any general side effects?  
Busy packing so that after a couple of days rest after FET we can head off on holiday  

Hello to all ladies!

Love K xxx


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

HI kjp, I didnt have the gestone jabs but the progesterone bum-tabs made me windy, constipated and disrupted my sleep!  Sorry, not the bearer of bright news, methinks!  I've heard the gestone jabs do the trick tho!


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Sorry I've been absent.  Things with me have been ok.  Went to see the docs this evening and she prescribed me some strong pain meds, was just in time as had real bad cramps all evening, think I'm through the worst though.  Also had some great news about DH on Monday, his latest bone scan shows no evidence of any tumors at all, was totally gobsmacked, but obviously delighted, we will beat the bugger!

Mackenzie - hope you're better from your bite.  How was your scan on Mon?

Mami, Olivia - thank you for your info.  Olivia are you feeling better?

KJP - good luck for Friday!   

Fozi - good luck for your FET!  

Hello to tizzywizz, cecilia, livity k, vicks, future mummy and the rest of the gang, thank you all for your thoughts and good wishes.

Can I ask the girls who have had a mc at ACU, did they charge for your extra scans, I thought not but thought I should check!
x
x


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Tizzywizz
Your PM box is full, so i cannot reply your pm, please delete some


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Miss T 
That's such great news about your Dh, it must be like a massive weight has lifted from you both.  

You are sounding v brave about the miscarriage, hope the cramps are better today.

K x


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Miss Ti - sorry to hear whats happened.  

Choice 4 - thank you, will sort it now!

Mrning to everyone


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Just want to wish good luck to KJP for tomorrow! I am feeling very excited for you   Have you agreed on 2 to put back?  

Helen, I am thinking about you hun   You test day must be very soon  

No news form me, waiting game... going mad here   Still all the same symptoms coming and going so no clue what is going on inside

Lots of love to all

Olivia xx


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Thank you Olivia! Yes going for two - although a had a wobble about one or two a couple of weeks ago but think that was just normal anxiety!! Just want to get on with it now!
When is your next check?

Miss T - fantastic new about your DH.  You show such strength.  Hope you are doing OK  

Will mail again later - having acu this eve which should be good. 

K xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Oh Miss T, such great news about your DH!  
I hope you are in less pain than yesterday and that the strong meds are helping  

KJP, lots of    for tomorrow

Hello to everyone  

Future Mummy


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

H KJP, my next scan is on 18th.. 4 more days. When will they thaw your embies - tonight or tomorrow morning? I was anxious about the call from embryologists but it was fine. Try not to worry much, it will be over very soon  

MisTI - great news about DH! Hope you are feeling better today  

Olivia xx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

MissTi- What wonderful news about your DH!! this is excellent, you both must be so relieved.


KJP- wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow. hope all goes well, will be thinking of you.  


       to all

Fozi


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Just a quick one ladies to say I survived FET! They were pleased I was sedated as once again it was quite difficult due to the position of everything! Three embryos were thawed as one did not survive the thawing. So have two little embies to take great care of     
Now for the wait! Off this weekend for our holiday for two weeks so that should help to pass the awful 2WW!

Hope everyone is tickity boo!

K xxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

KJP

wishing your embies a good settling in period and hope you have lovely holiday. It does sound like a good distraction. 

have a good weekend everyone else.

K x


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Hope you're all well.

KJP - PUPO!!  Yae!  Good idea to go on holiday, hope the 2ww passes quickly for you.

Olivia - good luck  for Tues, will be thinking of you  

Hello to the rest of the gang.  I am well, Weds and Thurs were the worst days, felt better yesterday and managed to get through the day with only one dose of pain meds.  Also went for my scan which showed I don't need any medical intervention so that was a relief.  I bought some new shoes on the way home as a treat  

I am now umming and ahhing on what to do next.  We only have one frostie, and the Dr's and embryologists gave us about a 20-25% chance, really not sure what to do now, I need the next try to work, and am thinking maybe go for fresh, but then again I know so many people where FET has been successful, I am really quite confused.  Got a few weeks to think about it so will see how it goes.  Have a great weekend girls.
x
x


----------



## Mim (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi Ladies

It's been some time since I have been on and don't think I have a hope in manging to catch up on what's been going on with you all, but will try!

Miss T, So sorry to hear about your MC, super news re DH - Hope you are recovering

Kelly - How are you doing

KJP - Great that the transfer went well...perfect timing to have a holiday....rest up!

Livity/Fozi  - I'm going FET this time also.  Livity - Sniffing definitely makes you groggy and is probably the one thing I  am least looking forward to.  I actually called the clinic this week to ask what days they would usually transfer and Vanda told me, likely day 14 - 18.  Wanting to book holiday this time around, rather than 'sick'.


I'm on the Primolut just now and start sniffing on Tuesday.  Had a couple of accu sessions and now weekly until transfer....Feeling more relaxed this time around ...no doubt will change as time goes on.

Love and Hi to all

Mim
x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi All, 

Olivia-good luck with your scan on tues

Miss T- it is a tough decision on the fresh/FET- one of friends is pregnant from her only frostie after 2 failed fresh cycles so it can definitely work- also probably less stressful as a procedure?

Mim, I think you are exactly a week behind me- I  started sniffing last tues. Am feeling less groggy now but still not getting much done, am on teaching holidays so can be v lazy but not sure that helps.

I'm getting a bit paranoid now as due to have my first scan on thurs if AF arrives on tuesday as expected, I'm worried about cysts stopping tx, as my ovaries were so huge after tx  in June and have still felt twinges. I think it is jsut not knowing what is going on inside.

Hope everyone has had a good weekend

love

K x


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi everyone

MissT am really pleased you are feeling a bit better and in less pain - I hope you are still off work, and your shoes are gorgeous. That is just FAB news about your DH, you both must be relieveing a real sigh of relief, and you can now both concentrate on making your family dream a reality, especially with the feeling that DH will be around for it all! YAY! I have no idea about fresh vs frozen, but the chances are higher with fresh cycle, esp if you only have one embie in the freezer, but it is so much more expensive and stressful - when are you going for follow up? Can you ask them about it?

All FET cylers      fozi, kjp, Mimi and the gang really hope it all goes well for you girls.

FM I love Mr Serhal, he has always overseen our care, sorted out hysteroscopies and scans for us at the last min, and even did my EC on a saturday am, but also knows he keeps a really close eye on the other docs, and they discuss all the patients, so whomever you see they all know about you and are planning your care. it is quite normal to see the junior docs for scans etc.

love and   can't stay away even though am about to have phone consult with the NYC clinic!
C


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girlies, 

Cecilia - how exciting about your NYC phone consult, it's happening, whoo!!  Yes, still off work am feeling very guilty, but the doc has signed me off so they can't say anything really.

Livity, Mim, KJP, Fozi, Olivia - did you all go for medicated FET or natural?  Also does anyone know if the follow up is included or if we have to pay extra?  Am thinking maybe we do the FET, you only need one so you never know!

Livity - I agree a much less stressful procedure, am thinking maybe it's exactly what I need.
x
x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Miss T -We're doing medicated FET as I have v irregualr cycles- 
Do you mean the follow up to failed cycle- that is definitely included in cost of cycle. 
Enjoy your time off and use it to do lovely things to make you feel better!!

I have a scan booked for thursday at 10 to see if it can all start- am feeling v nervous. Is anyone else at clinic on Thurs? 

Good luck for sniffing tomorrow- Mim.

Fozi- how are you doing? What stage are you at? 

Have a good day and enjoy the sun.

K x


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies

KJP- so glad that ET went well! hope that you are having the most relaxing holiday and that your little ones are making themselves at home as we speak!  

Cecilia- Lovely to hear from you! lots of luck with your consult, keep us updated! you will always belong on our board!  

Livity- keeping everything crossed for your scan. Dr.Saab told me last week that if my cyst had occurred on a fresh cycle, they would have to abandon it, but with FET's unless the cyst is producing "bad"hormones (in which case you would jut start the primulot again) , they just carry on .  dont you worry, it will be fine.

MissTi- I am also on a medicated FET. We tried a natural FET once, but my hormones decided that would be the month to play up!,  had never had that before, even Mr.S was surprised. we had to abandon it. Mr. S said that he prefers medicated ones as "we can control them all the way".  Having said that, lots of women do well with a natural FET cycle too!  

       Mami, Mim, Future Mummy, Olivia, Tizzy Wizz, Helen, Kelly, and all you lovely ladies, hope that you are well.

AFM, i am still sniffing away, am going in tomorrow for a scan. to be honest, i have been feeling quite rough. Last friday, i was in tears as my whole body really ached, especially my back and i just feel so lethargic. dont quite know what to do, as i didnt feel like this during my last FET.  i genuinely feel fed up and i just dont know how long i can keep doing this if i am going to feel so ill.
Did any of you FET'ers have symptoms like this? i will def be bringing it up tomorrow at my scan.
sorry to be such a downer, just want the transfer to be over and done with now.

ta ta for now
Fozi


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Fozi, 

Thanks for reassurance, I'm really sorry to hear you are feeling rubbish, I keep having waves of tiredness and feel v slow if that makes sense, e.g. trying to walk up escalator felt far too tired and achey but its not all the time, so I don't think as bad as you are feeling- how long have you been sniffing now? 

Hello to everyone else. 

K x


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi Girls
hope u are all doing well
Fozi: hope both ur embies stick and all will be fine
Olivia: good luck for ur scan... am sure both babies are fine and there is nothing to worry about
KJP: best of lucks with ur embies sticking... relax and be positive and u see all is gonna be just fine
Miss Ti: take ur time to think about what next, its better to act in the right moment and not just do a failed cycle like i did... i really wish now i didnt cycle right after my miscarriage,
Hi to all othere girls hope u are all doing great

AFM: i met Dr Serhal on the 13th, he is an amazing guy, very attentive and adorable, he went over my history very slowly, we stayed around 1h30 with him. he reassured me saying that i already got pregnant so eventually i will again. he gave us a 50% success at this shot... is this something good what were u girls givin we got a list of donor and we shortlisted 2. btw, we decided not to go with DH, coz Dr serhal told us frankly that the chances of me getting pregnant with testicular sperm is really low as am already struggeling with a donor.
i did some extra immunity testing which i didnt do before and i should get the result soon.
i also did my OST today, my antra follicular count is 16 and i had a small cyst, but the dr who did the ultrasound for me told me there is nothing to worry about as this is a small cyst- i dont know from where it came as i never had one of them before.
tomorrow i will go again to the clinic for my second blood test and than wednesday again for the Hycosy.
i will do the dummy ET by the end of the cycle once i come back as i need to do same time a uterus biopsie.
On wednesday i will be told on what protocol i should be, in case its the long one than i will start primolut on day 15....
kisses to all and have a nice evening


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Livity - yes, I mean the one after this failed cycle, have booked in for Weds so I can get a move on.

Fozi - if you are having trouble with the sniffs you know you can down reg with injections, the sniffs didn't agree with me at all, so was changed onto cetrotide.

Mami - thanks for the advice hun, I know what you mean, I will take some time to think and make sure I'm ready when we start again.  BTW 50% is good...
x
x


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey everyone,

MissTI - I had medicated FET too. I am a great believer in FET vs fresh cycle. I had 4 frosties, used 3 on this FET (2 survived, one didn't) so still have one left. If/when I want another baby I am allready thinking about using that frostie before the fresh cycle. Good luck with your follow-up hun  

Fozi - I felt very upset in the beginning of FET too, keep strong my lovely   Keeping everything crossed for this cycle

Mami - great you liked dr S! 50% is very good, I only had 35-40% with FET but it worked (so far..)

Livity - good luck with this cycle  

Cecilia - very excited for you! Good luck hun!

AFM - all went well today and we are now discharged from ACU. I will keep in touch with you my lovlies! Thanks very much for all your support and good wishes. I wouldn't be able to go through it without your help.   

Lots of love and luck to everyone  

Olivia xx


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

Olivia: happy to hear all is ok... good luck in the rest of ur pregnancy
u were in the clinic today?? what time?? i was there at 12


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Olivia fantastic news you were discharged. good luck and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy.

Fozi hun am sure your mood is the sniffing - i felt so horrid on it that DH even asked for me to have some hormones back in my body! Good suggestion from MissT about talking to the docs about changing meds.....

Mami good news you have a plan from the fab Mr S. Good luck for your cycle.
If I could take him to be my doc at Cornell I would! am still waiting for notes to arrive over there......

love and   to everyone
C


----------



## Mim (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Lots of activity on here!

Livity - I am exactly a week behind you!  Lots of luck with the scan, think positive...you will be fine!

Miss T - We decided to go medicated, I just wanted the flexibilty of the docs being able to medicate me further if lining not as thick as needed etc.  But I agree with the other girls, you should take your time with your decision.  PS the follow up was all included and I saw lovely Dr Saab for mine.

Fozi - Poor you   When are you due to transfer?  I guess try to take the DR side effects day by day and defo move to injections if it all gets too much.  I have only done 3 sniffs today and already my joints are aching and I feel hungover...not good signs, or maybe is psychosymatic (sp?) ?!

Mami - Glad your meeting went well..good luck with the HyCosy.

Olivia - Fab that you were discharged. Don't worry, we are here for you...

AFM - Started the sniffs today....

Hi to everyone I missed.
Love Mimx


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Olivia - thanks hun.  congrats on being discharged, that is fab news.  Do keep in touch, would be lovely to see how you're getting on.

Mim - got my follow up on Thurs, so will see what they suggest, hopefully it will get things straighter in my head.

Hello to the rest of the gang!!
x
x


----------



## julieSA (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi girls, sorry to crash your thread – hope you don’t mind me asking a bit of information…

Very briefly, I am moving on to IVF #6 as soon as I can (details in my signature) and after 4 fresh attempts at Chelsfield BMI (and 1 at the Essex & Herts Fertility Centre), we have decided to change clinics.  I’ve done a bit of research into CRGH, and the embryologist at my last clinic had suggested CRGH as an alternative, if I ever decided to change clinics – so really, I was just looking for a bit of information and whether it comes recommended.  I have already made an appointment for an initial consultation next week, although I’m not sure who I’m seeing yet.  I’d just be so grateful to hear your first hand experiences of the clinic – and also if any of you have changed clinics to the CRGH and have been successful.

CRGH seem to do a few extra tests and from what I can tell, the treatment is more individual rather than following a standard protocol as I have before.  Mind you, I have never had any problems up to transfer – my embies just don’t seem to stick.  

Again, apologies for crashing, hope you can give me some insight into CRGH.

Many thanks and good luck to you all.
xxxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi JulieSA, 

I have had a very positive experience at this clinic, but haven;t been anywhere else ( did go to lots of open days and we were just v impressed with CRGH-) All the docs, nurses and embryologists are good and very passionate about what they do, only flaw is that you are often waiting for a while. 

I know their expertise is genetic screening but haven't had anything to do with that. 

good luck whatever you decide

Livity K


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi girls

Sorry not been on for a while but back from hols now

Miss Ti, I wanted to say how shocked and sad I was to hear your news.  You are a very, very strong person the way you are dealing with this and looking to the future. Have been thinking of you a lot.  I am also so so delighted about your DH's results, that must be such a relief for both of you.  Sending you a big  

Julie SA - my experience of the clinic has been 99% positive also - the nurses, docs and embryologists are brilliant and their care is exceptional.

Mim good luck for your next cycle, Mami really glad the ball is rolling now - I was in the clinic on tuesday around 12 (waiting downstairs to see a nurse though) - if only I'd known you were around - really hope that the treatment goes smoothly (you have been a fantastic support on this board) and 50% are good odds


Fozi sorry to hear you are feeling so rubbish sniffing - boo.  I hope it settles down for you too.  And livity wishing you all the best for your FET hope your scan goes okay tomorrow

Olivia and Xbee congrats on being discharged from ACU - fantastic news and wishing you both all the best for the rest of your pregnancies.

KJP congrats on being PUPO - hoping for a speedy and stressfree 2ww

Hello Future Mummy and tizzywizz.  Helen hope the 2ww is going okay - thinking of you lots also xxx

I have some good news, had a scan on tuesday (had tiny bit of spotting so freaked out and moved it forward to Tuesday.  Saw one baby and one strong heartbeat.  Over the moon and my dates were spot on - 6weeks 4 days today.  Feel very lucky and grateful to be where I am now

Sending lots and lots of babydust to everyone and looking forward to more BFP announcements very soon.

Kellyxxx


----------



## nevergiveup1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Hope you dont mind me joining you.

I am due to start a cycle at CRGH. 
Can anyone tell me, I have been on primolut and finished this on Monday. I am waiting for AF to start and so far no sign. How long does it normally take after you stop for AF to arrive?
I have never been on this before and they extended my normal cycle by 2 weeks!

Julia, I am also trying one cycle at CRGH after lots of cycles at other clinics! When are you due to start. 

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies

Sorry I haven't been on the thread for ages.

Miss TI - I was so upset to hear your sad news - you seem to be dealing with it so well and your news about DH is absolutely brilliant.  I hope your follow up today goes well and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Fozi - sorry you are feeling so rubbish sniffing.  I must admit, I feel worse every time I have to use the spray.  The first time was a breeze but during my FET I felt awful.  I know KJP felt awful too.  Hang in there honey - it isn't for that long.

Kelly - HURRAH!  What great news.  Seeing that heartbeat is just wonderful and makes it all seem so real.  I am a really firm believer that if everything measures to dates then everything is going to work out fine.  The little ones I lost always measured behind compared to dates whereas my DS measured bang on and I had a really uneventful pregnancy.

Olivia - how wonderful that you have been discharged!  Do stick around and let us know how you get on.  You have been a great support to us all and it would be great to follow your amazing journey through to the end!

Julie - I think the clinic is really great.  The waiting times are sometimes a bit frustrating but I genuinely think they know what they are doing and are honest with their advice and your chances of success.  Sometimes I come away feeling a bit negative but I think that is a combination of all the drugs and stress I am under when I am there!  

Mami - it sounds like your meeting went so well.  50% is fantastic.  I bet you can't wait to start treatment proper!
How has your stay in London been?

Cecilia - good luck at Cornell.  I am delighted that you are getting this fantastic opportunity - it sounds amazing.

KJP - I hope you are having a really stress free holiday and are relaxing during the 2ww.  I am sure this is going to be your time.

Livity - good luck with your scan honey.  I really hope those nasty cysts stay away.  I had a cyst at the beginning of this cycle.  In hindsight I wish I had delayed treatment for a month to ensure that it had gone but hey, hindsight is a great thing!

Mim - you sound wonderfully chilled!  Hope the sniffing is going ok and not making you feel too ropey.

Paula - Really sorry I missed your farewell post darling.  You have been such a great support and I am rooting for you for that natural BFP.  I just have a feeling that you will get there one way or another.  Interesting that they were prepared to cycle you again after saying it was your last time.  Do pop back and see us every now and then.  You have been such an inspiration and sooo supportive to everyone else even if it hasn't gone according to plan for you.

Future Mummy - have you had your follow up yet?


Hello to everyone else.

Well as for me, BFN I'm afraid.  Even three blasties couldn't make it!  I am feeling really flat about it - haven't cried or anything.  I got some really faint BFPs early on again but as usual these faded away to nothing.  I just don't know why they are not implanting.  This whole cycle didn't go as well as my first fresh one all the way through.  I think I stimmed too quickly and had quite a few immature eggs on collection day.  The growth was also slower for the embies and I ended up having blast transfer on day 6 which isn't great.  Egg quality just wasn't brilliant.  I am now putting all my ducks in a row and trying to decide on next steps.  I feel better now about failure, if you see what I mean.  I know I am so darned lucky to have my little boy and am now accepting that he may be our only one.  I will probably have one last attempt if they will let me.  I am going to request a gentler protocol to try and just get a few good eggs and have them put back on day 2 or 3 rather than pushing them to blasto.  I think they are just running out of puff.  I am also ordering some DHEA in the hope that it might emprove egg quality.  

Love to all
H
xx


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi Shell

Welcome!  I always take 2-4 days for af to start on Primulet but I know everyone is different.  The clinic like you to give them a call if it hasn't started in a week but they don't seem too stressed if it takes a little longer.

Helen
x


----------



## nevergiveup1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Helen,

I am so so sorry about the bfn!! it is sooo hard!  
This is my first cycle that I am trying accupuncture and herbs, I have been on them for just over 2 months and hoping that this will make the difference. I have also thought about DHEA, so that will be next on my list.

Thanks for the info about primolut.


----------



## julieSA (Oct 22, 2007)

thanks so much for your posts, i will let you all know how i get on when i have my first consultation next week.  

Shell - not sure when I will be starting the next treatment, as soon as possible hopefully.  I have only just had a BFN from my last cycle, so as soon as I can, I will be starting.  Do CRGH require you to take the BCP (and any particular brand) before down regging? just asking as I will get a supply from my doctors beforehand.  

Helen - sorry to hear your news, i know how hard that BFN is.  

Thanks for all your replies,

x.x.


----------



## nevergiveup1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Julie, 

They gave me Primolut, it is a type of progesterone pill. But unsure if this is the norm?


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi

I have had both primolut and also micryogynon so I'm afraid I can't be of much help!

H


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Helen- I am so sorry my lovely.   i really thought we would be celebrating a BFP for you.  The whole implanting thing is such a mystery.Everything seems to be controllable, apart from that!. Hope you are not feeling too down,although its easier said than done.  Perhaps indulge yourself with a special treat ? ......... food always does the trick with me   .
You are right, you are sooooooo lucky to have a wonderful little boy and I just know that you are a fab mum, but i know that the hurt doesnt feel any less when you get a BFN.
sending you much love  

Fozi


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Shell- Hello! welcome to our lovely thread.  i wouldnt worry too much about your AF. i was posting the same thing the other week. The nurse told me that some women can take up to 10 days for their AF to arrive   .  mine took 5 days last time.  As Helen said, the clinic doesnt get too worried about it.  Lots of luck and keep us updated.  

JulieSA- Hello and welcome to you too! you have def found a great clinic. wishing you all the best for your next cycle, keeping fingers crossed for a BFP for you, you have had such a journey.  hope you get a better feeling about the clinic when you go in for your consult. 

Kelly- Fantastic to hear about your scan, so glad it went well. here's wishing you a very healthy and happy pregnancy.  

 to everyone

Got to dash, back later for more personals.

Fozi


----------



## Peaches V (Aug 13, 2008)

Hello
May I join Shell and JulieSA as another CRGH newbie please?
Moving from Hammersmith (hello Future Mummy, I recognise you from their thread).
And hi again ceceliab - glad you've got it all sorted with Cornell 

Helen... we havent "met", but I had been reading over your posts as I got acquainted with the clinic, so very sorry to hear about your bfn....

We have a bad MF problem, but also seen a deterioration my side lately....
Initial immune tests done last week after seeing Mr Serhal show high TNF at 43...

Does anyone know what they are likely to suggest for this please?  Bit worried as am coming to london for treatment from abroad... I need to book accommodation and am worried this will delay treatment... (also a bit worried about what could be causing it!!!!)

Also, dare I ask who Dr Cr*p is?  Could someone perhaps enlighten me by pm?   
thanks
Px

Good luck to everyone


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

JuliaSA - welcome to the thread, I've only ever had treatment at CRGH, apart from one round of IUI on the NHS at UCH.  I am ver happy with them and managed to get a BFP with my first try although I sadly miscarried.  I am sticking with CRGH and hope to do a FET in September.  Good luck!

Kelly - hello hun   congrats on your scan chick, I am so pleased for you!!!

Welcome Shell - my AF took about 8 days to come after I stopped the Prim, call the clinic if you're more than a week later than usual and see what they suggest.

Helen - thank you hun    I am so sorry about your news, I know how hard it is to keep getting knocked down, you just have to get right back up again.  Wish you lots of luck and big  

Peaches - welcome!  I'm sorry I can't help with your questions, wishing you much luck though!

Hello to the rest of the gang!!  My follow up was good today, Dr R spent a long time thinking and he decided that a FET on a natural cycle would be best for me.  I was a bit sceptical at first as I'm nervous about not being on any drugs, would you believe!  I think it's the control thing!  He reassured me though that as there are no problems with me as such and that we are only on this journey due to DH's chemo treatment and not a problem with his sperm that natural is the best way to go.  It also means I will have ET after my next AF which will be end Sept I think.  Am so happy that we have a plan and am   so hard that this works for us.  Our NHS funding also finally came through, we're allowed one cycle at the Homerton in January, so that's my back up plan, hopefully I won't be needing it.
x
x


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi all

Helen I am so sorry to hear about your BFN - I really thought it would be a BFP too.  Take some time for yourself over the next few days - sending you a big  .  Life is really rubbish sometimes

Miss Ti - I'm really glad that Mr R is thinking long and hard about your next course of treatment.  Goodf that you have a back up with funding elsewhere but I really hope that you don't have to go through a fresh cycle again

Peaches welcome to the thread, I can't advise on immune treatment but I can say that they wil tailor treatment to you exactly and are a brilliant clinic - also Mami who posts on here has found accommodation whilst she is over she might be able to point you in the right direction.  

Hi Fozi - how are you doing?  Have you got a date scheduled for ET yet, hope it's soon

Btw has anyone else who has been in recently been asked to fill in a questionnaire - I had to fill in one for Dr Sharrif who did my scan and saw lots of others being passed around - maybe they've had some complaints or it's appraisal time?!  Be interesting to see what Dr Cr*p gets!  Thanks for all your congrats messages very lovely of you especially with what you've been through Helen and Miss Ti.

Shell welcome to the thread also - you're with a very good clinic.  Like Fozi has said pesky AF's can be late even when supposed to come at a certain time after stopping medicine.  Will do a little dance for you 

Night all

Kellyxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Wow this thread got busy today! 

Hello to Peaches, Shell and Julie, Good luck starting tx at CRGH

Shell my period came on 4th day after stopping Primolut.

Helen really sorry to hear you had a BFN-   It can't get any easier even if you do have a lovely son. 

Miss T good luck with natural FET- I think it sounds great just don't have regualr enough cycles to do it.

Kelly congrats on heartbeat that must be so exciting!!

Mim, how is sniffing going? And Fozi have you stopped yet? Have to say my waves of tiredness are increasing... 

Mami hope all is good with you.

Well its good news for me- had scan today and lining thin, ovaries inactive so all good to go for frozen cycle!!  Started progynova today and next scan is next thurs. I saw a nice new doc-called Clare/Dr Clare?, she's french and has only been there a couple of weeks- seemed good. I'm very excited now I know its underway!!

Spent today with my lovely cousin and God daughter( 7mths) very sweet and just perfected the cutest upturned nose smile...

K x


----------



## Auntie Betty (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi ladies - would it be ok for me to join you - think I posted here some time ago but had my first appt with Mr Serhal today - so am officially a CRGH girl!!!  We are male factor probs so I know Sweetdreams and Ceciliab from the male factor thread.

So met with Mr Serhal today...interesting man!!  He is clearly very passionate about what he does - he was explaining the process and talking about the dummy embryo transfer and the checking for polyps - a friend of mine had an IVF cycle last year NHS and it failed because they had probs at embryo transfer because of narrow entrance to womb and found a polyp - so basically the things the are checking for up front here weren't done for my friend and it caused her cycle to fail - I told him about this friend and he was very vocal on his thoughts!!!!!  He was very good in saying that you are not a number at this clinic you are a person.  I was sitting in the waiting room - which was very busy - wondering if there was any one from fertility friends also sitting in the waiting room at the same time!!!

Basically nothing for me to do until the OST which likely to be around second week in Sept depending on AF of course!!

Hi to all - sure I will get to know you all soon


----------



## nevergiveup1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Morning everyone!!

it is very busy on here!! Thanks for all your replies!

hello Aunty Betty.... 

Livity... good luck for starting with the FET ... my last cycle was a natural FET with my one and only frozen embryo.... and it is sooooo easy on the body, I am sure this must really help!!

Kelly, I have been in a few times but never got a questionaire?

MissT.... not being on drugs is luverly!!! and I am sure natural frozen cycles are really goood for the embies! It gives you a chance to get the body ready, the lining ready to receive. Instead of being knackered when the embies go back you can be in top form!! I agree about having a plan, it keeps me going.

Peaches, hello if I here of any accomodation I will let you know. How long do you need it for and what dates?

Helen  hello!

Fozi, thanks for the welcome


AF arrived late yesturday, so will go in this morning!    it feels like forever since we planned this cycle till now as I was supposed to start last month but the primulot didnt take and I was only taking one a day....!! So we had to start all over again!


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi to everyone, 

Auntie Betty, 
Welcome! I was in clinic waiting room yesterday from 10- 10.30 and was also having the same thoughts- is anyone from FF? 

I agree with you about all the procedures they do first to make sure things go smoothly at crucial points- it just makes sense doesn't it.

Am now getting very excited about our frozen cycle, 

have a good day everyone, 

K x


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello All.  

Thamks for all your lovely messages. Just checking in.

Helen,  So gutted for you honey. Feeling flat is an understatement heh? I know what you mean about having one already but you do so long to give them a sibling. I spoke to Mr S about having a gentler protocol and to be honest he really poopooed it with me. I pointed out what they do at Create etc and he was really dismissive so I will be interested to hear what the story is for you. I may order some DHEA as well. Where are you getting yours from?

Kellylou,      Many congratulations on that heartbeat, so very pleased for you.  

Good Luck to all,

Pxx


----------



## nevergiveup1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Paulaleej and Helen...

If you feel that mild treatment maybe for you and this clinic doesnt agree, there is no reason why you shouldnt do a mild round at another clinic. You can always go between clinics that have different ideas and try them all.

As you can see by my sig, I have been to different clinics. But I when I think that trying something different may work, I go there and try it. I have been to create for a natural cycle and a mild cycle. 
I will definately go back for more natural cycles even if I fell pregnant Id want to try for another so I would be doing more cycles. 

At argc they also dont do mild or natural so I went inbetween cycles for treatment at Create. 

Argc dont do assisted hatching on request or PGD so I am trying at CRGH. I would go back to all the clinics depending on what I wanted to try next.
I loved the ARGC and will definately go back the treatment is very good and very different to CRGH. So I am hoping that CRGH will do something that the other clinics havent that will work for me. They all have there own ideas, ARGC poo pood PGD and the doctors at CRGH think that it is the way to go for me.... who knows!!! Give them all a try till something works is what I think.


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Kelly - thanks hun, haven't seen those questionaires, would be interested to fill one in though!

Livity - thanks hun, yae for your scan!  Good luck!

Aunt Betty - welcome!!  I was in the waiting room from about 11am yesterday was so busy in there!

Shell - you're probably right with the no drugs thing, just feels strange.  Just need to wait for AF now, and have absolutley no idea when that might happen!

Paula - hello!!  good to hear from you!

I am enjoying my last week day off, back to work on Mon   We have a wedding in Hampshire tomorrow, so staying the night there, am looking forward to it actually, yae!  Have great weekends all!
x
x


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey Girls
how is everyone doing 
Miss Ti: this is a great news u will be doing ur FET end of Sept! i guess we will be having our transfers almost same time

Shell: welcome on board! i hope all will be great this cycle for u... are u having ur scan today?

Helen: am really really sorry for your BFN. Did u have a follow up appointment to check why the embryos are not implanting 

Kelly: congrats hun on the heartbeat, i feel so excited for u  now u can relax and enjoy ur pregnancy

livity: hope u are doing great! yeah i met Dr Claire, she is adorable and extremly helpful, she was the one who did my HYCOSY

Auntie Betty: welcome on board! isnt Mr Serhal adorable i really liked him. liked his approach and his spirit, always smiling and with a light spirit...

Peaches: welcome onboard. dont worry about the immunity things, Mr serhal was worried i have them (view my history with IVF) and he told me its an easy fix, its either with steroids or with something he gives on day 7 of the cycle. it depends on what immunity thing u have... for me the tests came back fine, so i dont think i will need anything. Am also coming to london for treatment and i still didnt finalize an accomodation, but have seen some stuffs already, if u want send me a seperate mail so i can send u some contacts for places to check.

FOzi: how are u doing?

Hi to eveyrone i forgot

AFM: am back today to dubai, reached home 4 AM.
all went well in the clinic. My FSH came back at 5.2. My E2 responded well on the injection, AMH was still not out yesterday, i will call monday to check it
My Hycosy came totally clean, they said i have a beautiful lining...
i didnt do the dummy ET, coz am having an endometrial biopsy on the 24th day of my cycle and dummy ET will be done same time.
did anyone have this biopsy?? MR S told me that some studies showed that it can increase implantation rates.
the only issue that made me a bit worried, is that they saw a small cyst on my ovary when they were doing the antra follicular count, i never had a cyst in my life, i guess its becoz the clomid... but the dr who did my scan said its too small so she can still do the OST and she did it. do u think it would affect me starting next cycle? the primolut is supposed to supress ovaries and remove cysts no
so my plan now, is starting primolut on the 28th of august than sniffing on day 21. i should be back in london on the 7th to do my endometrial biopsy and dummy ET and than cycle... am staying till the 10th of october there, giving 10 days after the transfer to rest.
kisses to all


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

This morning I took the one off dose of antibiotics prior to FET, also started progynova yesterday and am still sniffing and I feel rough 
dodgy stomach, knackered and low, I know its for a good cause but urghh!! I hate all these drugs, usually the most I ever take is the odd nurofen. Am supposed to sorting and tidying as we have decorator in next week but am just lying on sofa watching day time tv and checking FF- 

Hope everyone else is ok, sorry for the moan... 

K x


----------



## nevergiveup1 (Mar 23, 2008)

hi everyone

Livity... indulge yourself and stay on the sofa!!

Mami... I had a cyst last cycle and they couldnt do OST and they said primolut will make it go away. Had scan today and it has gone.
Cysts are nothing to worry about, even if it was there, at other clinics they usually just drain it and go ahead with the cycle.

Went in today for scan and everything is fine to go ahead, starting stims on sunday


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

hey Shell: thanks for ur reply  this really reassured me... dr saad also called now and he explained that there is nothing to worry about and the cyst is tiny. he also gave me my AMH level, its 22... this is good no??


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey everyone

Just a quick hi to Aunt Betty and Peaches, great news you have found this thread, everone is so lovely and am sure will be also lovely and supportive to you as they have been to me. Most of the women are female factor, with some MF probs and the support here will be invaluable through your cycle. Good luck to both of you. 

AM on my way to harrass the post office - notes still not in NYC after 10 days!

love and  
C


----------



## Mim (Apr 20, 2009)

HI Ladies

And so the thread grows.....welcome to all the new ladies!

Helen - So sorry to hear your news.  have you had any investigation tests done previously or do you plan to?  In my last cycle, Dr Saab talked about have 3 failed cycles before  doing some further tests.....might be worth investigating?  I am strangely chilled this time around (work is manic, which may be taking my mind of it), but think I read too much into every 'symptom' I had last time and so probably more likely I am not setting my self up for a fall!  Keep your chin up hun!

Livity - New your scan would go well...hooray, it's all starting!  Hope you feel better today, probably those antibiotics that made you feel like poo and nothing wrong with a bit of sofa and daytime TV action in my book!

Kelly - ~Thrilled that your scan went well, what a fabulous result after all your troubles a couple of months back  

Miss T _ Don't you just love mr R?!  Pleased that you have reached a decision and that you start almost immediately - Hooray!

Hey Fozi - How you doing?

Hi to all and enjoy the sun that we hope to have today.

Oh yes, AFM - Sniffing going ok, stop Primolut today and have my scan booked for Friday (AF arrival, all being well, but was day 3 last time, so fingers crossed!).
Mimx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Auntie Betty- hello! were yu a the clinic yesterday? i was and i was thinking exactly the same thing as you about there being any FF'ers in the waiting room.as usual it was really busy, but the staff are great.

Peaches- hello to you, welcome to our board wishing you lots of luck with your treatment and look forward to hearing more about you.

hope al you lovely ladies are doing well. i promise to post more personals when things settle down a bit more with me (at the moment trying to sort out the purchase of our new house and architect stuff zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz    )
AFM i went in for my scan today, had the lovely french doctor, am so glad as whe i went in on tuesday i had the most horrendous scan. it was with the more "mature" lady dr. she may have been in a hurry as the way she was waving that wand around in me, i was going to scream! she was really crap, which is strange as she was lovely when i had her before.
anyway, lining was about 9.2, which totaly shocked me as it hasnt been higher than 8 before!  am going in for FET on wednesday    feeling quite nervous now.
Have also started the dreaded gestone injections from last night     there go my thighs, here come the chicken legs!! oh dear  

will catch up with you all soon
love and    to all
Fozi


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Ladies. 
Just a quick hello as still away on hols
Not had chance to catch up with all posts but will on Friday
Helen I am so sorry to hear your news,thinking of you lots.
I case I don't get on again soon good luck Gozo for weds, I'm crossing everything for you.
Right got to go. I am on day 9 of wait, have had cramps today so not hopeful

Hello to newbies. Will be in touch properly when we get back on Friday.

Lots of love
k xxx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi ladies  

Hope you don't mind me popping in to ask some Qs about UCH?

Firstly, lots of   to anyone prepping for EC/ET or in their 2WW - and  to those who've not gotten a BFP.

I am currently having NHS tx (OI) at Hammersmith and likely to move to IUI, possibly IVF, in the coming months.  I started looking at HH's success rates and almost fell off my chair at how low they are. (8% for IUI and 21% IVF/ICSI in my age group.)

I was not aware of the clinic at UCH but their success rates seem very impressive, and are more than twice that of HH!!!

So - I'm wondering if you could tell me:
> Your opinions of the clinic and staff - their approach to tx (is it personalised or one size fits all)
> If anyone is NHS which PCT they're with (I'm with Ealing and found an Ealing PCT IVF policy doc online which mentioned UCH so hopefully I would 'qualify')
> What the waiting list times are for IVF
> Has anyone transferred from one clinic on NHS to UCH on NHS?

Any info or experiences you can share would be helpful.


Many thanks, and 
kd


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi KD, 

In answer to some of your qu's 

UCH is very personalized and the consultants, docs, nurses, embryologists etc that I've seen have all been great. I'm a big fan and would wholeheartedly recommend it. It is busy so you do sometimes have to wait to be seen- only grumble. 

We're paying privately so I'm not sure about NHS funding- there was no wait for us to get going. 

Hope that's  a bit helpful

K


----------



## Auntie Betty (Apr 13, 2009)

Evening,

MissT - I was in the waiting room at the same time as you then!!

KD74 - prb not the best person to try and answer as I have so far only had one visit to the clinic but for me i would say so far so good - my initial impression was that the waiting room was very busy but when I was having my consultation Mr Serhal commented that although the waiting room is busy there is a lot going on behind the scenes and one of the first things he said to me was that you are not a number you are a person and this is not conveyor belt IVF every one is different which re assured me.  I know that Sweetdreams on this thread has transferred to this clinic from another one and has been a lot happier here.  There was no wait at all for me to get an appt and treatment can start straight wawy - subject to AF co operating of course!!


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi KD: welcome onboard
from  my short experience in the clinic, i tell u its a great place.
its right its busy outside, but i have been there for 4 appointments so far and i never waited for more than 10 min. the staff is amazing, all the doctors i saw were very friendly and helpful, i liked in particular Dr Saab and Dr Claire.
our first appointment was with Dr Serhal who took all the time we needed to answer all our questions. it actually took us 1h 30 min with him, which is something no doctor does. 
and the treatment there is totally personalized its not at all one size fits all. Dr Serhal took all details about my stimulation history, he put some notes and he wrote down on my file what should be added to my protocole, and he told me that final medicins and doses will be decided depending on my tests results. 
as for the wait to get treated, we are going private, so there was no wait at all, i went for my appointment and tests last week and i will be starting primolut end of this week, so it was quite quick.
Am sure in CRGH u will be with the best doctors, so wishing u the best of luck


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Dear All, Hope you are all well, welcome to the new comers! Kd, I would definitely recommedend the clinic for the reasons that most people have already mentioned ie their supportive care and personalised regimens. Unfortunately I am also self funded so can't comment on the PCT issues.
AFM, I've still go another week of primolut, seem to be tolerating it ok. I'm beginning to concern myself with the dilapan. I was told that that needed to be done on day 3 and on a week day, has anyone had cycles cancelled or delayed because AF didn't arrive at the correct time? Any good or bad experiences of the dilapan or tricks to make it slightly less unpleasant!
Thx Vicky


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

hey KD,
agree with everything everyone has said about the clinic it is fab, but they are only private and don't see NHS referrals, despite being on an NHS site and being linked to UCLH.
if you have tx expect to pay £5-8K depending on what tx you have each cycle, which I thought was worth it when you look at their stats, esp the latest on the website.

good luck
C


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hya Vicks

please don't worry about the dilapan. ( i am an expert- have had it done 4 times      ) i too had to have on on day 3 of my cycle. but i have been told that you can have it even up to day 5 (as once day 3 fell over the weekend and they didn't do dilapan until the monday).  Will you have it under sedation or just normally? i have to have it under sedation and its not too bad. too be honest there isn't much you can do to alleviate the discomfort once they have put it in. Many people don't feel much at all. in fact the first time i had it done, i only started getting mild cramping pains just before they were due to take it out, which was great!  
Don't worry, they always have a backup plan if AF is late. i am sure you will be fine.  

Fozi


----------



## Auntie Betty (Apr 13, 2009)

Just typed all this out once and it has disappeared!!

Quick q - have been trying to roughly work out dartes for having OST and if AF behaves as normal (which bet this month for the first ever it won't!) day 3/4 would be over a weekend.  I knpw they said they will open at weekend for EC and transfer but does anyone know if they will do OST at the weekend too.  

Thanks


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your replies    I don't know what I'd do without FFs!!

You've all given the clinic such a glowing report, I think I have made up my mind to transfer when we get back from hols next month.  Something like OI and poss even IUI I would be prepared to do at HH but IVF is a different kettle of fish and it sounds like the care / service / technology / staff at CRGH is outstanding.

Hopefully by the time I officially join this thread you'll have moved onto the 'bloomers' or 'waiting for first scan' threads   

Thanks again ladies (and Mr BigFish!)


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi Aunty Betty, I'm pretty sure they'll do the OST over the weekend, its not that different to starting a normal cycle just a bigger FSH dose and bloods before and after which can be done on any day.

Kd-good luck, enjoy your hols and we'll see you back on here soon!

Fozi-thanks for the advice on the dilapan, noone has discussed sedation so i guess i'll try without! Not sure what i'm going to do for 4 hours in that place though!

Hi to everyone else!

Vicks


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi everyone, sorry to have been an absent friend.  I wanted to ask if anyone here has gone for counselling?  If you have, please can you let me know if it has been helpful and also, if you can get appointments before or after work.


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey Rex,

I have been to two counsellors, Jenny the clinic's registered one, who is lovely, and now DH sees pretty frequently, and another ( I wanted to see someone who didn't know DH and hadn't treated him) who I found on the BICA website and is based in chalk farm called Dani Singer.

Hope that helps

CC


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

Sorry I haven't been around for a while, had a busy weekend with a wedding in Hampshire and came back to work on Monday.  How are we all?

Mami - will be cool if we have our transfers at the same time, at least we'll be on the 2ww together!  Cysts shouldn't be too much of a problem if they're small, I had one before my ET and they went ahead, I also had two at my last scan but again both v.small

Livity - hope you're feeling better hun!

Shell - hope you're doing ok with the stimms..

Ceciliab - Hope your notes have arrive in NY, 10 days!!

Mim - yes I think I do love Dr R!!  He was so thoughtful about our next stage of treatment and very reassuring.  Hope you're scan was ok on Friday.

Fozi - Massive, huge, giant good luck for today, sending you lots and lots of 

KJP - hope you're ok, wishing you all the best for a BFP!   

KD74 - welcome!  I have only had a good experience at CRGH.  They are a private clinic so don't do anything via the NHS although they are connected with UCH, there is no waiting time and they defo give a personalised approach.  Good luck!

Aunt Betty - ohh where exactly were you sitting, gonna try to work out who you were!  PS I had OST at the weekend, so don't worry...

Vicky - wishing you lots of luck for dilapan

Hi Rex, hope you're ok…

Not much happening with me, am now umming and ahhing about going on holiday, I really want to go but scared I might bugger up my cycle as I don't know when to expect AF, is it a big deal if they don' scan you on exactly day 9, 10 or 11 of a natural cycle?
X
x


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello ladies, I haven't posted for quite a while but I am back.  Been thinking of you and hoping all is good.  What a busy thread having trouble keeping up with everyone.

Mamia - Hope your ok?  When are you back at the clinic and starting your TX?  Are you using donor sperm?  Just wondered if you got it from CRGH or sourced it elsewhere?  

Shell - Wishing you loads of   that your TX goes great

Fozi - hope your can goes really well

Livityk - hope your frozen cycle goes great  

kjp - good luck with your TX

Kellylou - How are you doing, hope you are feeling ok? when is your next scan, so exciting.

kd74 - The CRGH are really good in my experience and as the other girls have said too .  The staff and clinic are very good and very knowlegable I have found so far (apart from doctor crap and rude nurse) would highly recommend them and Mr Serhal who we see is really lovely, brilliant guy.

shell - hope your cycle goes great  

vicky - hope your dilapan goes well and everything all ok

Aunty Betty - Hi hon lovely to speak to you on here aswell as NOA thread.  Don't worry about OST completely harmless.  Sending huge   that the results are great too.

Ceciliab - How are you doing? any news on whats happening with plans at Cornells?

Hi to Rex, peaches, julieSA and anyone else I have accidentally forgotton.

Well after our appointment with Mr Serhal (he was so sweet and even put his hand on my shoulder to comfort me) last week and lots of soul searching and tears we have made the decision to not do the PGD with DH's sperm and ICIS as so so expensive and 75% chance that baby would have exactly same genetic abnormality as DH, also still risks involved for baby and me miscarriage.  Mr Serhal only gave us a 12% of it working and would cost about 11 - 13,000 to do one cycle.  This means we would only be able to have a couple of trys and certainly wouldn't be able to try for second baby so we felt that we really had no other choice than to made a decision to go ahead to have a baby with the help of donor sperm.  

I have to have an HSG in September at clinic in Harley Street.  Has anyone else had this done?  Does it hurt at all?  

Also we  have an appointment on Friday with a senior embryologist  to choose our sperm donor (feels a bit strange but we want as little information as possible).  DH is still trying really hard to be brave about it all and he is really finding it hard as he was so so convinced that they would be able to use his sperm.  But now the dream of us both having his biological child has been shattered, we are both completely gutted and have to grieve for the child we cant have,  but its harder for him as I will still be the mother with donor sperm but he wont be the father).  He is finding it hard to open up and express his feelings so I am hoping in time he might agree to having some counsellor with me or alone as feel it would help us come to terms with what has happened..  I know he will be an amazing father and will love the baby like his own but its still not the dream we both had when we got together 9 years ago.  

If all goes well we should start TX in October with IUI with clomid, has anyone else had IUI done at CRGH? do you have to have many scans and blood tests during TX? I asked Mr Serhal whether there is any chance that I will produce more than one egg with Clomid and he said yes multiple pregnancy is possible!!! My FSH, AMH and follicle count all good results and I ovulate every month and have pretty regular cycles so bit surprised I am having Clomid but guess that might be because I am 36 years old...!!Is it normal practice to have Clomid with IUI at CRGH does anyone know?

ahhh.......Just found out today that (rude nurse who is really unhelpful and looks liked someone has just died) took bloods from me last week but messed it up and didn't find out my blood group so I have to have them done again on Friday.  I thought at the time that she didn't sound like she knew what she was doing and didn't make me feel very confident or at ease. Would someone please PM me the name of the nurse that I have heard you girls mention before and what she looks like (so I can try and afford her next time) as wondering if that is the one we had. Thanks xx 

My week isn't getting much better.  I had a car accident yesterday ( I am ok apart from a few bruises and stiff neck and shoulder) but car is not in good way..  Some complete Muppet decided to pull out onto a dual carriage way and then slam on brakes and come to near standstill, the bloke in front of me managed to just stop going into the back of him but sadly I didn't manage it and went up the back of the guy in front.  Spoke to Insurance company today and apparently because the bloke that caused the accident sped off and left the scene of the accident I am going to be liable as went into the back of the guy in front and will lose my no claims and my premium will go up next year.  So so unfair not my fault yet I am the one paying for it. Now have no car until its fixed so at home.... ahhh...

So sorry girls for rant xx.  

Hope everyone is ok, take care, lots of love
Sweetdreamsxxx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Sweetdreams, thanks for the reply.  Ouch, who are Dr [email protected] and Nurse Rude?  How did they slip through the net and end up working at a clinic where everyone else sounds so good (and human)?!

  Wow you've had a seriously full-on week   It must be so hard when you want to reassure and comfort DH while he is struggling with so many emotions, and men being men, they often won't discuss how they're feeling or admit to feeling down or hurt.  Hope you can stay strong as a couple and get over this hurdle on your way to that longed-for BFP  

On the HSG - I had one done at HH and it was absolutely fine.  No discomfort at all (although some FFs have found it uncomfortable or painful).  Speculum goes in then a catheter with the liquid.  The table you lie on will be moved around electronically so that they can see your insides from different angles.  You may have spotting or cramping afterwards but I had neither.  I was offered a big fat pad afterwards to catch any liquid leakage (!) but one of the FFs had told me to take a thinner more comfortable one from home, which I did.  You might also get offered antibiotics as there is a small risk of infection.  From memory the HSG took about 20-30 mins.  They can usually tell you there and then if things look 'ok' (but they will probably add a caveat "but I want to look at it closer on my computer").

Hope this helps.

 to everyone else.


----------



## Auntie Betty (Apr 13, 2009)

Miss T - I was sitting just by the water machine opposite the reception desk!


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

oh i wrote a whole post and ot got erased 

hope u are all doing ok
Missti: call the clinic and ask them about pushing ur cycle... i guess they can give u pills for 5-10 days and schedule it for the time u will be back

Fozi: how was ur transfer... hope everything went great

sweetdreams: am really sorry hun for all what u went through this week... i know its a tough time but u should be strong for u and for DH coz always remember he is the weaker now and if u break it will be worst for him
answering ur questions: i did an HSG and it was so smooth, i felt nothing at all (both times as i did it twice), if u are worried try to take an ibrufen before.
as for the IUI with clomid, like u i have no issues at all and i ovulate monthly, but my dr in lebanon told me he prefers using clomid to increase the chances. i was on 100mg with both cycles and i produced around 6 follies out of which 4 matured each time... i dont know why it failed both times, maybe wrong timing as i think i was inseminated a bit early. Dr serhal told us that he thinks it would work with IUI but it might take a couple of tries and since we dont live in london and we have to go back and forth he left it to us to decide, so we chose ivf, as we have more chances.
as for the donor, they have a list in UCH, and since DH looks like british, light skin with green eyes, we didnt need to look outside, we found lots of matches. u have all the basic info with the donor. me i didnt want to see a pic but dh insisted so i accepted to see a baby one but it was so pixelated... so i only know generic things which is enough.... hehehhee imagine we will chose the same, let me know which one u will choose afterward, so i see if its the same one i chose  if u need any additional info, send me direct message, i guess i can be a lot of help to u since i was in ur shoes already 
as for me, i will cycle in 2 weeks, i should be back to london on the 6th of sept, i have my biopsy and dummy ET on the 7th and than i will wait AF to show to cycle.
i already finalized the appartment, got a good deal for a 2 bedroom hotel appartment in bayswater  so i feel quite happy.... 
i will be staying in london till the 10th of october... i guess it should be like 10 days after transfer 

has anyone done the biopsy before cycling? Dr Serhal gave me some papers to read where it shows that it increase the success rate.

hi to everyone else, hope u are all doing great
kisses


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies, hope you are all ok ?

KD74 - I will PM you about nurse and doctor as dont want to get into trouble....  .  Everyone else at clinic in my experience so far have been so lovely, and Mr Serhal is so sweet, he reassured us that he will try and get us pregnant (with the help of a donor) and thinks we have good chance which is what we really needed to hear, as I have been so worried about my age being a huge factor....  I have even had two telephone calls this week from two different nurses at the clinic apologising about the mix up and "CXXX" up with my bloods and that they will do them again tomorrow so that was really nice and they were so sweet and lovely about it all.  Really glad your HSG went well, thanks so much for the reassurance and details on it.  Sure my HSG will all go ok and results will be all ok, keeping everything crossed .

Mami78 - Thanks so much for your message.  It sounds like IVF is definitely the right option for you and DH in your case.  Really hope and    that your TX in two weeks goes great.  So glad you have got an appartment sorted that must be a relief.  Wouldnt that be funny if we had both chosen the same "donor".  I will PM you tomorrow to let you know which one we have chosen.  Thanks for your offer of advice as you have been through DIUI already, very sweet of you.  Will PM you if I need more information, thanks xx

Hello to everyone else, hope all ok? is anyone going to the clinic tomorrow afternoon??  Me and DH are going at 3ish so if you see a 6.2 man with a shaved head (he has got hair but doesnt like it) reading a newspaper and a girl 5.5 with long thick, curly brown/reddish hair reading a book more than likely that will be us, smile at us please , as the waiting room is so so serious and whenever I sit there I keep wondering who is from FF's.  

lots of love
sweetdreamsxxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Lovely Ladies.

Just popping in to say hello and to let you know that i survived the FET yesterday. Dr. Saab did it and he was fab.
I now have for two lttle "beanies" on board (we have only had one tranferred in the past) .  Now the dreaded 2ww begins......... will be floating in and out of here if you dont mind. Am always thinking of you all but this time i think i will take a backseat during my 2ww.  hope you dont mind............  too much treatment talk an be a bit     during this time.

Lots of love
Fozi


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks SD - it was more of a hypothetical question really    I'm sure if I encounter them I'll recognise them!  I've blown you some bubbles to share with your DH for tomorrow's appt.


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Fozi - Hey thats great it all went well with FET Dr Saab sounds lovely, really hoping and praying  for you that your "beanies" nestle into their new permanent home and really hope the 2ww goes quick for you .  All the very best to you, sending lots of reiki that you get your BFP  . take care xx

Kd74 - Thanks for the bubbles, blown you some right back too  .

Sweetdreamsxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

new home this way.............http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=206581.0


----------

